#ubuntu-unity 2012-11-26
<didrocks> free karma:
<didrocks> https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/libindicator/bootstrap/+merge/136117
<didrocks> https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/appmenu-gtk/bootstrap/+merge/136119
<didrocks> larsu: ^
<larsu> didrocks, first is done, waiting for the diff on the other one
<didrocks> larsu: sure :) thanks!
<larsu> yellow bar of death!
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> sil2100: hey, what's the status on the test failing on armhf for unity?
<popey> didrocks, sil2100 I believe Trevinho was working on a fix for that
<popey> sil2100, ?
<didrocks> popey: oh? I thought and saw some work from sil2100 on it
<popey> yeah, sil2100 was looking at it too.. will get update
 * popey gets in before larsu on 136119
<didrocks> thanks :)
<didrocks> popey: so sneaky!
<popey> it's all about the karma, baby
<popey> oh, and quality.
 * larsu shakes fist at popey
<sil2100> didrocks1: I was working on 3 tests failing from that suite and submitted a merge request for those
<sil2100> The ones related to Animator were supposed to be fixed by Trevinho
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, thanks for the update :)
<sil2100> If Trevinho won't find time for those, I'll simply do a similar fix for them today as I did for the glib ones ;p
<didrocks> sil2100: can you ping him and keep me in touch?
<sil2100> Aye sir!
<sil2100> Trevinho: PIIING
<sil2100> ;p
<didrocks> thanks :)
<didrocks> popey: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/appmenu-qt/bootstrap/+merge/136126 :)
<popey> :)
<mvo> Trevinho: hello! can I nag you about https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/unity/sc-launcher-integration-fixes/+merge/134931 again? I hit a small wall and would appreciate if you could help me and tell me what direction  you suggest
<Trevinho> sil2100: pong
<Trevinho> sil2100: about the animator, I've started the work, but it's used quite a lot in the code, so I'm removing it...
<sil2100> Trevinho: thanks
<sil2100> Trevinho: any ETA for that work to go in?
<Trevinho> sil2100: working on it now, I got some blockers last Friday.. so need to continue... Probably in one day I can do it, until I've no blockers -_-
<sil2100> Trevinho: thanks :) Would be awesome!
<sil2100> Trevinho: could you later also look at https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/tests_glib_timeout_modifications/+merge/135883 ?
<sil2100> To see if these proposed modifications look ok to you
<didrocks> hey, fginther, how was thanksgiving?
<fginther> didrocks, it was good, thank you for asking
<didrocks> fginther: hoping, you are not under of ton of email, just when you'll have more time, the OIF stack seems to never have been under jenkins, I can give you the list of projects (as there are autolanding branch ready) for them
<fginther> didrocks, I can get this going. Please send me the list so that I don't miss any.
<fginther> didrocks, also, I saw a discussion on irc regarding the lp-propose --approve merge requests...
<didrocks> fginther: grail, evemu, frame, utouch-compiz, libgrip, geis, ginn
<didrocks> fginther: yeah, I've fixed in the lp-propose side
<didrocks> fginther: like, it's setting a revision number right now
<didrocks> fginther: I think it's still a nice optimization to not run a full build if there is only a debian/changelog change
<didrocks> but it's not that urgent anymore :)
<didrocks> bregma: oh, I see there we don't have inline packaging branch proposed for ginn, interested? :)
<fginther> didrocks, ahh, I see.
<bregma> I see no point, the project is not really maintained any more
<didrocks> bregma: should we remove it from ubuntu as well?
<didrocks> fginther: so ignore ginn from the list right now :)
<bregma> I think it's OK as unseeded for this cycle, we may end up picking it up again (but that's unlikely)
<didrocks> bregma: ok, let's keep it like that then
<sil2100> Trevinho: how's the progress with the Animator replacement?
<bregma> to tell you the truth, I'm uncomfortable with the oif stack having inline packaging
<fginther> bregma, didrocks is utouch-compiz maintained? It wasn't transitioned to the new naming scheme
<didrocks> fginther: I'm unsure TBH, I wrote on the MR to check with bregma
<didrocks> oh bregma!
<didrocks> :)
<bregma> utouch-compiz is dead
<didrocks> bregma: why so?
<bregma> didrocks, there are very few contributors to oif and very few changes so there is no big advantage to inline packaging, and it makes a lot more work for downstream peaople
<bregma> like me, when I packaging it for other distros
<didrocks> bregma: a lot more work?
<didrocks> how does it impact other downstreams?
<didrocks> they are all working from tarballs
<didrocks> and the packaging is not shipped into the tarball
<bregma> with inline packaging and autolanding in Ubuntu without upstream releases, there's no point in doing upstream releaes, so any non-Ubuntu downstream becomes a second-class citizen
<didrocks> bregma: still, nothing is preventing you of doing upstream releases
<didrocks> bregma: as nothing was preventing notify-osd to not have a release for 3 cycles and only distro-patch :/
<didrocks> (especially when it's under low maintenance)
<bregma> what's the point?
<didrocks> bregma: as you tell, being nice with other downstreams?
<didrocks> but the answer here is not "force us, by ubuntu, to have tarballs"
<didrocks> and I thought you gave your agreement during UDS? Now that all the work is done, it's a little bit sad that we start this discussion now :/
<bregma> anyway, I won't reject any inline packaging merges, since it wouldn't be the first project that has to pull from a VCS instead of using a tarball release
<bregma> I'm just voicing my discomfort with it
<didrocks> let's see how it goes :) but I guess that at the end of the cycle, when we release an ubuntu release, you have all the incentive to do an upstream release to stamp a version
<didrocks> mterry: do you have some time today to finish some work robru started? (he's moving this week)
<mterry> didrocks, sure
<didrocks> mterry: https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/notify-osd/inline-packaging/+merge/135778, see my comment
<didrocks> and https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/sni-qt/inline-packaging/+merge/135763
<didrocks> btw, if you spot any integration tests we should be running once the package installed, do not hesitate to tell me, we can have an "autopilot-like" job for those when autolanding
<didrocks> also, robru used "raring" in the changelog instead of UNRELEASED :)
<mterry> didrocks, OK.
<didrocks> mterry: thanks a lot :)
<mterry> didrocks, hey, how do I see how many of the autopilot tests for unity are working?  I see a lot of branches to fix various ap tests, but I don't know where we're at
<didrocks> mterry: it's still not settled down, until the fail rate is good enough to have daily landing of unity
<didrocks> mterry: let me show you the still temporary url
<didrocks> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/dx-autopilot-run/
<didrocks> one is intel, the other ati
<didrocks> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ps-unity-autopilot-trunk/
<didrocks> mterry: p
<mterry> didrocks, dx-autopilot-run has a bunch
<mterry> (of failures)
<didrocks> mterry: both, but -trunk is the real one
<didrocks> mterry: the issue is that it goes from 30 to 100+
<didrocks> per config
<didrocks> mmrazik is investigating it for the last couple of weeks
<mmrazik> mterry: the dx-autopilot-run is something legacy. It probably should be deleted.
<mterry> mmrazik, k
<mmrazik> didrocks, mterry: I just talked with Francis. He will put the staging PPA for raring into a shape and then I'll ask veebers to do some raring testing later today. I hope we will have some reasonable numbers by tomorrow morning CET
<didrocks> mmrazik: thanks!
<mmrazik> well.. thank you for patience :-P
<mterry> didrocks, I haven't switched to staging-ppa on my dev machine, but I suppose I ought to, eh?
<mmrazik> mterry: for unity?
<mmrazik> mterry: please wait for the first tests. I don't think it is in good shape for raring now.
<didrocks> mmrazik: no need
<didrocks> oupss
<didrocks> mterry: ^
<didrocks> mterry: as soon as we have daily landing :p
<mmrazik> It was supposed to be updated after every commit but it is not for some reason. fginther is investigating.
<didrocks> so I would say, keep raring for now
 * mterry wants bleeding edge!
<seb128> mterry, hey, stopped segfaulting on ping? ;-)
<mterry> seb128, yeah, that got fixed in the indicator
<mterry> :)
<seb128> mterry, ;-)
<larsu> mterry, sorry about that :P
<didrocks> mterry: I was really thinking you started to ignore me on purpose!
<mterry> didrocks, why can't it be both?  :)
<didrocks> mterry: you're right… if you continue with that tone, I'll revert larsu's fix and ping you like mad! :)
<larsu> lol
<didrocks> mterry: oh btw: https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/notify-osd/color-tweaks/+merge/100406
<didrocks> https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/notify-osd/no-border/+merge/121956
<didrocks> those are in the distro
<didrocks> but were never merged upstream
<didrocks> so I guess we had enough testing for them :)
<mterry> didrocks, yeah I saw that you approved the no-border one, but it failed autolanding because of no debian/changelog
<didrocks> however, I guess fginther doesn't handle this case of no-packaging -> packaging branch
<didrocks> mterry: so once the packaging is merged, you can bzr merge back to those branch
<didrocks> or maybe merge manually? we know they build fine…
<mterry> didrocks, yeah OK
<didrocks> as you prefer :)
<mterry> didrocks, eh, let's do things the shiny new way
<didrocks> sure \o/
<fginther> alesage, can you investigate the notify-osd failure?
<fginther> alesage, ^^
<alesage> fginther yessir
<alesage> fginther I see a few failures--do you mean autolanding two MPs?  (possibly mterry-originated?)
<alesage> or fginther, do you mean for fixing inlining, getting tests to pass under xvfb
<fginther> alesage, yes
<alesage> ok fginther the first :)
<fginther> alesage, mterry mentioned an autolanding problem, I'm missing the context of this project to give a useful response
<alesage> fginther, you're fine--I'll fix mterry's builds
<mterry> fginther, alesage: the autolanding failed because my branch lacked a debian/changelog.  Probably an inline-debian teething problem
<alesage> ya I switched jobs to inline anticipating inlining landing, will revert to land your branches
<Velmont> Hey, I have a small pygtk2 testapp, and the menus are showing up in the global menu, but they're not in the HUD. Why? what do I need to do?
<Velmont> Guess maybe ubuntu-app-devel might be more fitting :-) (but if anyone knows, I'll be idling).
<thumper> Velmont: well, for my understanding technically they should be there :)
<thumper> Velmont: ted or desrt may know
<Velmont> http://dpaste.com/hold/836998/ < Here's my test that I would've expected to work, btw.
<alesage> tedg ^^
<tedg> Hmm, I'd expect that to work.
<tedg> You can see what it's sending with dbusmenu-dumper
<tedg> It's in libdbusmenu-tools
<Velmont> I'm on Quantal, btw. -- libdbusmenu-tools is installed, but dbusmenu-dumper doesn't seem to be in my path.
<Velmont> /usr/lib/libdbusmenu/dbusmenu-dumper < there ;]
<Velmont> Seems to send the same stuff as others. http://dpaste.com/837023/
#ubuntu-unity 2012-11-27
<mmrazik> didrocks: morning
<didrocks> hey mmrazik
<mmrazik> didrocks: the unity-team staging PPA seems to be in shape for raring
<mmrazik> didrocks: and we (sort of) achieve the same fail rate as on quantal
<mmrazik> http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/autopilot/job/ps-unity-autopilot-raring/17/testReport/
<mmrazik> didrocks: the issue on intel is that we added a second monitor which retrospectively wasn't a great idea
<mmrazik> didrocks: we first need to try that somewhere else
<mmrazik> didrocks: I'll ask somebody in Lexington to disconnect it today
<didrocks> mmrazik: ah ok, so we can count on ~20/25 failures for real?
<didrocks> mmrazik: ack on trying that somehwere else :)
<didrocks> ok, so I guess we are rather in a good shape to have that wired this week
<mmrazik> didrocks: I would hope so. The only difference is the 2nd monitor. Even the number of executed tests on Intel is much higher (>100 tests)
<mmrazik> didrocks: I'm looking into the nvidia box. For some reason autopilot didn't even start there.
<didrocks> mmrazik: yeah, it seems to be the latest blocker
<didrocks> mmrazik: thanks for the update :)
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> when is a new nux release upload planned for raring?
<didrocks> hey dholbach, when autopilot tests are stable enough on all archs to have daily landing
<dholbach> ah, ok
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/nux/nux.depth-texture-detection-support/+merge/134729 was for the nexus7 bug, right?
<dholbach> I just realised that it's still 'needs review'
<dholbach> it'd be great to get the MP reviewed and landed
<dholbach> as it's blocking things on the nexus7
<sil2100> dholbach: it's still being tested, this branch
<sil2100> dholbach: currently it diverged from trunk anyway, so I think Jay needs to re-merge it with lp:nux
<dholbach> go go go go go! :)
<sil2100> dholbach: since anyway it cannot be approved, as there are text conflicts ;)
<sil2100> dholbach: I have no nexus7, but I was able to test-build it on my pandaboard and send the whole re-built unity stack it to people responsible
<sil2100> dholbach: so I think we might have it reviewed soon
<dholbach> you are heroes
<dholbach> if you want anything tested on the nexus7, let me know
<mmrazik> didrocks: FYI -- we have a compiz crash on all machines :-/ AFAICS its 1:0.9.8.4+bzr3412-0ubuntu1 or something around bzr3412
<mmrazik> https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1083491
<didrocks> mmrazik: ping bregma about it
<didrocks> mmrazik: adding to the list, thanks :)
<didrocks> Mirv: hey! I don't understand the versionning of the precise bamf. The current one is 0.2.118, and you are releasing 0.2.124, why this jump?
<didrocks> Mirv: also it seems that ~ubuntu-desktop/bamf/precise is up to date
<didrocks> so can you base on that one?
<didrocks> Mirv:     - removed symbols that were wrongly exported upstream before (private
<didrocks>       symbols)
<didrocks> this is not backportable though
<didrocks> (I already removed it when you proposed the previous SRU btw)
<didrocks>   * Bump gobject-introspection build-dep to 0.10.2
<didrocks> -> this is borderline, I would prefer we don't change it if possible
<mhr3>   110 signal com.canonical.indicator.application.service.ApplicationTitleChanged
<mhr3>   110 signal com.canonical.indicator.application.service.ApplicationLabelChanged
<mhr3>   110 signal com.canonical.indicator.application.service.ApplicationIconChanged
<mhr3> larsu, ^ y u spam my dbus? :(
<larsu> mhr3, haha, I'm guessing it does that *very* often?
 * larsu didn't write that code
<Mirv> didrocks: hi! the jump is to catch with upstream fixes instead of just cherry-picking fixes.
<mhr3> larsu, the good news is, i see a simple way to send 3 times fewer signals :)
<Mirv> didrocks: which means that 0.2 upstream branch should then have the symbol commit reverted - I guess that was done at a time that 0.2 was used for quantal and 0.3 wasn't branched yet
<larsu> mhr3, that's exactly what unity.indicator will be doing (well, once I have time to work on that again :( )
<mhr3> larsu, wonderful :) then the only thing that's spamming like crazy is bamf
<larsu> mhr3, why am I not surprised by that?
<larsu> :P
<Mirv> didrocks: that's a bit complicated, though, since the other 0.2 backports have been made on top of your commit that removed the symbols
<didrocks> Mirv: you can just revert it I guess
<didrocks> basically, we don't want to change the symbols
<didrocks> Mirv: ok with the version
<didrocks> Mirv: or as there are few commits cherry-picks, we can just think about doing distro-patch
<mhr3> larsu, everything should just use dee, it's doing good job at minimizing the number of transactions ;)
<mhr3> like i just did 140 search requests to lenses and dee emitted a dbus signal 48 times
<Mirv> didrocks: I'll wade through the conflicts that come from reverting it, nothing too scary, and do 0.2.124.1 after reverting.
<didrocks> Mirv: excellent! thanks a lot, for testing, just be light about it, install and ensure it matches apps :)
<larsu> mhr3, nice, I should definitely look into dee once I work on something non-menu related ;)  (for which GMenuModel is excellent btw)
<Mirv> didrocks: sure, we'll do some more testing before handing it over again. I'll be back later on.
<mhr3> larsu, true glib people do think about these things too.... as opposed to bamf :P
<didrocks> Mirv: thanks :)
<mvo> Trevinho: hi, how is https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/unity/sc-launcher-integration-fixes/+merge/134931 look now? any further suggestions :) ?
<mmrazik> can somebody have a look: https://code.launchpad.net/~mrazik/unity/coverage-support/+merge/136345
<didrocks> mvo: Trevinho will only be around tonight FYI
<mvo> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> fginther: hey, how are you?
<fginther> didrocks, morning
<didrocks> fginther: I wanted to know if you've made any progress on the oif stack for autolanding with packaging inline? I saw a reject on one project and nothing else
<vibhav> Are there any parts of Unity written in C?
<fginther> didrocks, yes, I was able to just get to one yesterday. The rest will be done today
<fginther> didrocks, as long as jenkins cooperates :-)
<didrocks> fginther: ok (the one from yesterday wasn't merged successfully, isn't it?). So you think you'll get all done today? Nice :) I'll be able to enable the oif stack tomorrow then for autolanding in ubuntu
<fginther> didrocks, yes, I don't have anything higher priority at the moment.  The merge from yesterday failed from a missing commit message I believe
<didrocks> fginther: yeah, but as you didn't get back to it just to set it, I thought you saw other problem :)
<didrocks> fginther: feel free to put "merge packaging inline" in those btw :)
<fginther> didrocks, ah ok, I can do that for the remainder if necessary.
<didrocks> fginther: that would be excellent, thanks :)
<fginther> didrocks, yw
<didrocks> pstolowski: hey, do you need help with you MP?
<didrocks> your*
<didrocks> for the symbol files
<pstolowski> didrocks: hey, no, I should manage this, did it before for another MP. but thanks for asking!
<didrocks> pstolowski: just ensure that the version is 0replaceme that you set
<didrocks> in case you don't know that yet :)
<pstolowski> didrocks: yep, I know :)
<didrocks> \o/
<fginther> bregma, would you like the oif project autolanding jobs to dput into ppa:oif-team/oif-daily?
<fginther> or any ppa?
<bregma> we already have a daily build into that PPA, but shutting that down and instituting an autoland would be swell
<fginther> bregma, in that case, I'll enable it.  dput to precise, quantal and raring?
<bregma> exactly
<fginther> I'll have autolanding jobs for evemu, frame, grail, geis and libgrip.  should I add any others?
<bregma> fginther, that's the list
<fginther> bregma, thank you
<mmrazik> bregma: FYI -- with the latest compiz in staging PPA we are getting segfaults on all 3 (ati/intel/nvidia) machines.
<mmrazik> https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1083491
<mmrazik> its probably going to block the unity release
<bregma> ooh, ouch
<mmrazik> (srry for crappy bug report; chris will update it morning his time; he was reporting it late in the night)
<mmrazik> bregma: the autopilot job running few hours ago was fine so we should be able to (roughly) tell the bzr version which introduced it (should be in the attachment in the end)
<bregma> *$%&@# animations in unity
<bregma> must. kill. slowly.
<didrocks> bregma: between that and tests failing, I can +1 your comment :)
<bregma> mmrazik, the most recent nux had an ABI change in the animator class, which is where the unity plugin crashes are happinging -- is there possibly a mismatch between the nux binaries and the unx dev package in the PPA build environment?
<didrocks> bregma: wasn't the version bumped in nux? for the ABI?
<mmrazik> fginther: ^^^
<bregma> no version bump (not standard practice) but if the unity plugin is built with a different header than the library binary in the compiz build, there's a broken dependency somewhere along the track
<didrocks> bregma: well, they should have bumped the version which prevents and will tell immediately that unity can't be installed without a rebuild :)
<bregma> could be a newer nux and older unity or a newer unity and older nux
 * fginther looks
<didrocks> bregma: where is the ABI break btw? I only see addition, no prototype change or struct size changing? (but as the ABI in C++ is always a mistery… ;))
<bregma> two new virtual functions were added to the base class, in the middle of the vtable
<bregma> the segfault is on a call to Restart(), which goes off into neverland because its offset within the vtable has changed
<didrocks> oh, I missed they are virtual
<didrocks> yeah makes sense
<didrocks> let's make a MR first for the ABI break
<fginther> mmrazik, if there was no version bump, then it's possible the autopilot machines picked up a new nux before the new unity was built (best theory at the moment)
<didrocks> fginther: there is never a version bump FYI in nux
<mmrazik> fginther: the nux version installed on the system should be in the report. Do we know which one is the right?
<didrocks> but at least the virtual package is there to tell you can't install unity and nux that doesn't match
<didrocks> (when the right string is changed)
<mmrazik> let me try to kick-off a new build then
<fginther> mmrazik, that should work, the unity in the ppa is much newer then nux
<didrocks> bregma: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/nux/abi-breakage/+merge/136443
<mmrazik> fginther, didrocks: the intel box has one monitor now as well.. so lets see
<didrocks> mmrazik: ah sweet! real data :)
<bobweaver> things that do not launch } unity-standalone (seg fault)  unity-dash (seg fault ) wait this is easy. Every binary there is but build/bin/unity
<bobweaver> unity 6.12 ,nux 4.0 ,, compiz  0.9.8.5,libunity-core-6.0.5    6.12.0bzr2934pkg0raring0
<bobweaver> which is kinda funny because raring and stagging are getting all mixed up
<didrocks> bregma: thanks :)
<bobweaver> raring has newer versions of libunity one can not install unity on 13.04 (build that is) with out staging because there is no nux >= 4.0
<bobweaver> plugins/unityshell  == broken 100%
<bobweaver> cmakelist.txt will not build
<bregma> bobweaver, I believe we're working on this as you type
<bobweaver> can I help ?
<bregma> well, you might have to wait for all the latest things to land in raring, but the staging PPA issue is getting resolved sooner
<bregma> mmrazik, do you know when all the current changes will get flushed through into raring-proposed?
<bobweaver> I have stagging ppa installed (only place that I could find nux 4.0 for build )
<mmrazik> bregma: it probably depends on the results from the jenkins job which is running right now
<mmrazik> if it is good then I would assume soon. Like in a few days. Right, didrocks?
<bregma> excellent, thanks
<didrocks> mmrazik: I can enable that within a day
<bregma> bobweaver, do use use jhbuild to build the unity stack, or just the staging PPA?
<bobweaver> bregma,  I use cmake  and or qt creator
<bobweaver> bzr then  mkdir <source>/build
<bobweaver> cd build  then    cmake ../ -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX:PATH=/<source>/build/      then  make -j4 then sudo make install
<bobweaver> I have never used jhbuild
<bobweaver> not in wiki looks cool though
<bobweaver> I am just a qt/qml / c++ /c / hacker new to unity 3d
<bregma> bobweaver, I recommend using https://launchpad.net/unity-jhbuild (which runs cmake for you) because it pulls in and builds all the latest dependencies
<bregma> it's a meta-build system
<bregma> bobweaver, if you have more questions, feel free to ping me
<bobweaver> bregma,  cool and thanks I will give it a shot for sure
<bobweaver> bregma,  here is a question about Lensview  I changed it so that ( if renderer_name == "tile-horizontal" ) <then I change to be coverflow for both the if and else> But after build nothing changes  here is file   http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tv-developers/ubuntutv/trunk/view/head:/dash/LensView.cpp       Lines 329 -- 449
<bobweaver> I want to do if render_name = titl.... & formfactor = tv  then ..... But I can not figure out form-factor
<didrocks> bregma: http://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-unity
<didrocks> bregma: same, just give a quick status before EOW please :) (feel free to comment/ammend directly)
<bobweaver> the render thingy in LensView use to work here is a video example :: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcepB1E1lX0&feature=context-gau
<bobweaver> I want to kinda set the formfactor of tv to look and act like that but. 1 I can not figure out formfactor in 3d it is not like 2d , and 2 even hardcoding in still dosent work
<bobweaver> of course SimpleLauncher(moded lensbar / lensbaricon) and  Slider for filters and also ChannelView also need to be made .......Again :)
<bregma> bobweaver, your best bet is to get the standalone tools working first, then it's much much easier to isolate such problems and track down their cause
<bobweaver> bregma,   85%] Building CXX object
<bobweaver> I need a i7 this thing overheats also
<bregma> I had to blow a cloud of dust out of my vent so my computer wouldn;t keep shutting down while building
<bobweaver> =)  you have a air compressor ?
<bobweaver> << is lucky to have one for working on cars in garage
<bobweaver> Also takes about 2X as long because I have "? stacked ?" code meaning dash/ff-tv  ect
<bobweaver> I want to work with all you so that we can really get these formfactors Rocking
<bobweaver> esp tv and phone
<bobweaver> IT IS WORKING !!! Thanks a million bregma  you are awesome !!! I was missing deps
<bobweaver> I will add deps to debian/control and push branch ?
<bregma> bobweaver, I believe the debian/control file(s) have the correct deps, but they're ignored unless you're building the packages
<bregma> and the staging PPAs can be a little out of synch at times as changes work their way through the system
<bobweaver> ahh Yeah that is something that I often wonder about build-deps I do not understand it fully
<bregma> the only way you can really guarantee stability for developing from trunk is to use jhbuild or manually do the equivalent
<didrocks> tedg: thanks!
<tedg> Oh, this is still CDBS...
<didrocks> tedg: you should turn to dh9, --fail-missing and so on! :-)
<didrocks> tedg: the other indicators projects are all on this new trend!
<didrocks> again if you need any help, do not hesitate :)
<tedg> We should really require every package that needs an override_* to have a bug tracking why they need it.
<tedg> Either it's a bug in debhelper or a bug in the project.
<didrocks> tedg: TBH, I would be in favor of having --fail-missing by default
<didrocks> thoughts on that?
<tedg> didrocks, Not sure what it does, which is that one?
<didrocks> it's dh_install --fail-missing
<didrocks> so, if you forgot to ship a file
<didrocks> it will fail
<didrocks> you can exclude some files for sure, like .la or .a with -X
<didrocks> (all files installed by make installed should be explicitely treated IMHO)
<tedg> Uhm, the only case I'd say that'd be tricky is things like gtk-doc where you might not want to have a doc package for internal docs.
<tedg> But then you'd have to modify gtk-doc to not install it.
<didrocks> right or just --disable-doc… or a switch to not build them
<didrocks> I'll enroll you in the cabale then! (what? it doesn't exist ;))
<tedg> alesage, Do you want me to hand merge this into trunk?
<alesage> tedg, please suffer one more manual merge for me :)
<tedg> alesage, Done
<mmrazik> didrocks, bregma: seems the staging PPA is ok now: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-unity-autopilot-raring/label=master,machine_name=dx-autopilot-intel/lastCompletedBuild/testReport/
<mmrazik> the nvidia box still has the Xorg crash :-/
<didrocks> mmrazik: sweet, with a sane number of failures :)
<bregma> the only sane number is zero
<didrocks> so only nvidia is remaining has the bad guy now
<mmrazik> didrocks: and ati finished as well right now
<didrocks> bregma: well, compared to where we started…
<bregma> so we are still insane
<mmrazik> didrocks: I think he is talking about set theory...
<mmrazik> didrocks: I'm quite bad with crash analysis and I'm unable to get any meaningful stack trace out of the Xorg dump
<didrocks> bregma: depends, on my previous big/famouse company software, you are never to 0. But yeah, we'll get the number down
<didrocks> mmrazik: I can give a hand tomorrow on that if needed
<didrocks> famous*
<mmrazik> didrocks: if tomorrow is OK then I'll ask veebers to have a look
<didrocks> mmrazik: good :)
<didrocks> mmrazik: btw, are you only testing with free driver?
<didrocks> mmrazik: I think we want the proprieratery one for the tests results, as it's what we support officially AFAIK
<mmrazik> didrocks: we only do free AFAICS
<didrocks> mmrazik: maybe it's something we need to change, bregma thoughts? ^
<mmrazik> didrocks: proprietary instead or in addition to the free?
<didrocks> mmrazik: I think instead first
<mmrazik> (addition is going to be a bit tricky due to lack of HW)
<bregma> ideally we need both
<bregma> can we overcome the hardware problem by doing sequential runs?
<bregma> or is change turnover too high for that?
<didrocks> bregma: I think starting with 1 is acceptable for daily landing, but having on target both is wanted
<mmrazik> bregma: we can do sequential runs but it takes ~1.5 per run
<mmrazik> 1.5h
<bregma> I think we really need both free and non-free since the difference can be substantial, 1.5h isn't too bad for a daily build
<mmrazik> Ok. I'll drop veebers an e-mail. He had some issues with installing the proprietary from preseed..
<didrocks> fginther: seems evemu is still failing
<mmrazik> bregma: not sure if I was clear but its going to be 3 hours if we do sequentially
<mmrazik> probably close to 4
<bregma> is the hardware used for other builds?
<fginther> didrocks, :-) I missed a configuration copy&paste error.  I'm watching the results and will keep trying until it lands
<didrocks> great :)
<mmrazik> bregma: you mean other projects? Not currently but I need that HW. Its not currently being used just because I really want to release unity and don't want to mess up with the setup.
<mmrazik> but 4h is still fine with me
<mmrazik> in theory :)
<mmrazik> (the issue is that sometimes an installation on the ati box fails for mysterius reasons and if we need to restart after 2 h then the total time will be more like 2+4=6h)
<bregma> we really should not land in Ubuntu if it fails on any of free or non-free (for a reasonable definition of fail)
<mmrazik> makes sense to me. I'm just saying what the implications might be.
<didrocks> yeah, I agree, let's see how deep the configuration is needed, but first, let's have one working at least :p
<bregma> yes
<mmrazik> didrocks, bregma: I'm just writing an e-mail to Chris to 1. figure out what is the bug# for the current XOrg carsh on nvidia and 2. try to provision the machine with proprietary drivers (and file an utah bug if utah doesn't support this out of the box)
<didrocks> mmrazik: thanks a lot! Happy to see we are nearly done :)
<didrocks> bregma: I would love enhancing if you give me edit rights on the doc :)
<bregma> didrocks, you should have them now, assuming you reload
<didrocks> bregma: good assumption :)
<bobweaver> I would like to invite all the Unity team members to are Ubuntu TV meeting it is on Friday right before your meeting . It is on the fridge
<bobweaver> We need more Unity people in are team. Seems Like I am the only one that is integrating all the old unity 2d code too the Unity 3d. And I am swamped. Could use other developers to come to meeting and get Unity team and Ubuntu TV team on the same page as to where they are going in the future and where things are right now. I for one would like to see a large amount if not all this go together (code). Thanks for considering it. And if yo
<bobweaver> u have any question for me about what I am doing with Unity (tv-related) I am more then happy to talk about it. in fact there are many things that I do not know what to do. Thanks again for considering it.
<aepound> Where would I send emails about misspellings on the ubuntu websites?  I find one every now and then , and just want to let someone know.... Thanks
<bobweaver> aepound,  you have tried   #ubuntu-website ?
<aepound> Nope, I hadn't found that yet.  Thanks,
 * bobweaver is dyslexic , you should see some of my comments in my code . =) j/k I try to make them spelled right . 
<fginther> cyphermox, did you see didrocks comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/libgrip/inline/+merge/135806?
<cyphermox> fginther: guess that one got lost in the noise, I think it was working but I'll build and install the package locally now to be sure
<fginther> cyphermox, no worries, let me know if it checks out and I'll make sure it gets merged.
#ubuntu-unity 2012-11-28
<nikolam> I find this interesting regarding manipulating personal data with unity. Hope i helps understand. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGLxjppFqeA&feature=related
 * nikolam sleeps and is sorry needs to go away
<mmrazik> didrocks: I have a good news and bad news :-)
<mmrazik> didrocks: we have nvidia with binary drivers and it gives similar results to ati/intel
<didrocks> mmrazik: sweet! :)
<mmrazik> the bad news is that there are a lot of new failures for some reason
<didrocks> mmrazik: what is the bad news there? :)
<didrocks> oh?
 * didrocks looks
<mmrazik> didrocks: from the video it looks like there might be indeed something broken. The calc icon in launcher shows up after significant delay
<mmrazik> i.e. first calc is started and then it takes ~2 seconds for the icon to appear
<didrocks> mmrazik: interesting, but at least, this is coherent across all config?
<mmrazik> didrocks: yes, it is
<didrocks> what's the name of the autopilot job already? I always fight to find it :/
<mmrazik> oh... seems its not published
<mmrazik> which is weird
<mmrazik> mhm.. it is configured for publishing
<didrocks> mmrazik: ok, seeing
<didrocks> mmrazik: hum, I think sil2100 can maybe have a look at that? like, looking if it's reproduceable on his raring for the day
<didrocks> mmrazik: and eventually working with bregma for this?
<didrocks> mmrazik: at least, good that the "nvidia" case is fixed
<didrocks> mmrazik: oh, relaunching one?
<mmrazik> didrocks: I tried to relaunch.. just to see how consistent it is
<mmrazik> but it should be fairly consistent as it was reproduced on 3 different machines
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> let's see if sil2100 who is up to date I guess reproduce
<didrocks> to see if it's a regression from raring itself or trunks
<didrocks> I guess the autopilot delays are relaxed enough?
<mmrazik> didrocks: not sure about this sort of stuff. I don't think we wait for the icon to appear. As soon as the app is running we probably expect the icon is there (which sounds sane to me).
<mmrazik> didrocks: when I look at the video the delay seems to be long enough for me to be considered a bug
<didrocks> mmrazik: ah, so the app appears
<didrocks> but not the icon
<didrocks> ok, got it :)
<didrocks> so yeah, something happened
<sil2100> What's up?
 * sil2100 reads up
<sil2100> Autopilot tests failing?
<sil2100> Will look at that then
<didrocks> thanks sil2100 :)
<didrocks> popey: wants to do some reviews? I have a bunch of branches for you:
<didrocks> https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/libgrip/bootstrap/+merge/136591
<didrocks> https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/geis/bootstrap/+merge/136590
<didrocks> https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/grail/bootstrap/+merge/136589
<didrocks> https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/evemu/bootstrap/+merge/136588
<didrocks> https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/frame/bootstrap/+merge/136587
<didrocks> popey: on the things that needs checking is that the first line doesn't have "raring" but "UNRELEASED"
<popey> :)
<didrocks> popey: thanks!
<popey> np
<nikolam> do you think Unity fulfill Ubuntu Code of conduct agreement?
<popey> nikolam, people sign the CoC, unity is software, software doesn't sign the CoC
<nikolam> popey, I understand. So people pushing unity got to have signed CoC?
<popey> what do you mean by "pushing unity"?
<nikolam> popey, including Unity in Ubuntu.
<popey> that's somewhat vague
<popey> could mean including packages in the archive, on the cd, or by default in the distro
<popey> either way, the answer is yes
<nikolam> Great.
<popey> I mean, I personally haven't audited every single persons CoC signage, I am trusting our processes for MOTU, core dev and other leadership positions are working.
<xnox> popey: i wonder if ^^^^ It was meant to be contributors agreement instead of CoC.
<popey> no, it was very specifically CoC
<popey> nikolam was concerned that the decision to put unity in the desktop violates the CoC
<popey> putting the interests of the company above the interests of the users, and de-humanizing the experience via privacy issues.
<xnox> popey: ok. although i fail to see which point/part of CoC nikolam is referring to though.
<popey> "Ubuntu is about showing humanity to one another: the word itself captures the spirit of being human" - nikolam was asserting that this was violated by Unity sending "outgoing data streams" (video/shopping lookup)
<popey> I suggested they bring it up in more discussion oriented channels if they feel strongly about it.
<xnox> ack
<Mirv> didrocks: regarding bamf, you didn't object to these two build related commits, are those fine for SRU? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/bamf/bamf-0.2/revision/477 + http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/bamf/bamf-0.2/revision/479
<didrocks> Mirv: let me have a look
<didrocks> Mirv: good catch, yeah, they should be out as well
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, good, then we'll finally have a proper 0.2 branch :)
<didrocks> Mirv: sweet! :)
<didrocks> sil2100: how is it going with this debugging?
<sil2100> didrocks: looking at that, I had some autopilot problems here - it seems to be more of a bamf issue than autopilot though
<didrocks> sil2100: so you reproduced it locally?
<sil2100> No, not really, tests are working fine on my machine, but I'm running quantal, and maybe it's related to the ecosystem of raring + bamf - not sure yet
<sil2100> But I have the same bamf version, just for quantal
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, that was what I asked you this morning about in fact :p
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> mmrazik: ^
<mmrazik> bregma: can you (or somebody from your team) have a look on this: https://code.launchpad.net/~mrazik/unity/coverage-support/+merge/136345 ?
<mmrazik> I would need that to get some data on regular basis
<bregma> mmrazik, ack
<mmrazik> but I think its my first cmake exposure...
<mmrazik> bregma: thanks
<flohack> Is anyone of the unity core developers aware of https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/995039 (Drag n Drop between windows not working on latest LTS)?
<didrocks> fginther: thanks for all the work on the oif stack btw! everything is fine :)
<fginther> didrocks, you're welcome
<bobweaver> would any one that is good at nux like to help me out ? it is layout and padding work. I am new to it still trying to understand it. will post page
<bobweaver> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tv-developers/ubuntutv/trunk/view/head:/dash/ff-tv/DashView.cpp     :: Lines 373  -- 428
<bobweaver> like I tried to make a new layout for the dash but it dosent do what it is told. like I set{min,max}width  on lens_bar_ and it still paints accross full screen I will take screen shot
<bobweaver> Uploading video so you all can see what I am talking about
<bobweaver> video is not public nust have link  here is link
<bobweaver> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rb1vMKSIK5c
<bobweaver> Jason are you around ? the NUX guy ?  Help how to anchor widgets to new layouts ?
<bobweaver> Item {id:foo ; anchors.fill: parent; height: 60 ; width: 40 } Image {id:picfoo; anchors{top:foo.top;left:foo.left}}
<bobweaver> like that but with nux ^^
<didrocks> Mirv: nice post! You've just been quoted on the French forum btw :p
<bobweaver> Hello again. What is the best time (UTC) to ask for help on this channel ?  maybe when the most unity-devs are around ?  I am guessing that it will be like 10:00 UTC ?  kinda hard to find help .
<Mirv> didrocks: thanks ;)
#ubuntu-unity 2012-11-29
<bschaefer> e
<MCR1> didrocks: Hi :) Is it okay to add bug reports here: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-r-unity-polish ?
<MCR1> om26er: Hi :) Do you have a minute to reproduce and confirm a Compiz bug (easy to reproduce) ?
<didrocks> MCR1: do you want to fix them?
<om26er> MCR1, sure
<om26er> hope it doesn't involve any compiling ;)
<MCR1> didrocks: Sure, but I might fail with some of them - but it is also because of the papercuts project, which needs targets...
<didrocks> mmrazik: can you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/xpathselect/copyright/+merge/136883
<didrocks> MCR1: so please don't add them
<MCR1> om26er: Nope.
<didrocks> MCR1: maybe youneed another blueprint
<didrocks> MCR1: but those are the ones we commit to fix in the cycle
<mmrazik> didrocks: so canonical prefers gpl3?
<MCR1> didrocks: But important ones are really missing in this list
<om26er> if a person has teeth outwards and triages bugs one could call him Bugs Bunny ^^ :D
<didrocks> mmrazik: gpl3 or gpl2, but there is no sense to have 2 stenzas, one for upstream, one for the packaging
<didrocks> mmrazik: and it should be copyright canonical anyway, not one any one's name
<MCR1> om26er: It is this one: bug 1082001
<mmrazik> didrocks: understood
<didrocks> MCR1: well, important are relative :)
<MCR1> didrocks: Windows jumping around from workspace to workspace ?
<mmrazik> lets see if the autolanding works :)
<MCR1> bug 1082001
<MCR1> grmpf, what is wrong - no bot ?
<MCR1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1082001
<MCR1> om26er: ^^
<om26er> MCR1, what could one do if they don't have numpad ?
<didrocks> mmrazik: I had a double stenza, just pushed rev 25 and reapproved
<MCR1> om26er: Then you might have to change the grid keyconfig in CCSM
<didrocks> MCR1: this is an opportunity, but if you look at the list, we have way more important bugs to tackle first :)
<mmrazik> didrocks: FYI (still in progress): http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-unity-autopilot-raring/35/
<mmrazik> didrocks: I'll just need few more runs as build #34 had quite a bit of failures on nvidia (~10%)
<mmrazik> #35 seems to be ok
<didrocks> mmrazik: ok, great! :)
<mmrazik> didrocks: the failures from yesterday were a bug in our preseed (coming with the binary nvidia driver changes)
<mmrazik> dist-upgrade failed so the stuff from staging ppa wasn't installed
<didrocks> ah great ;)
<didrocks> so, let's cross fingers now
<om26er> MCR1, yeah, the window hides from the spread for me
<MCR1> didrocks: Do not misunderstand me, I just was asked by notgary to help with identifying valid Compiz/Unity bugs...
<om26er> MCR1, but when i get back to the workspace the window reappears
<didrocks> MCR1: no worry ;)
<MCR1> om26er: The "keyboard-gridded" window should stay on the workspace it is, but it will follow the second window if you move it on another workspace ?
<MCR1> which is quite nasty behavior isn't it ?
<om26er> MCR1, yes, confirmed that as well
<om26er> MCR1, i am marking bug as confirmed
<MCR1> I think we should eliminate bugs like this, which move windows around without the user wanting it as those make Compiz feel really buggy
<MCR1> om26er: Thanks 4 testing.
<om26er> MCR1, i would rather love to see spread re-written, its full of all kinds of troubles ;)
<MCR1> om26er: A lot of trouble comes from wrong grid behavior...
<MCR1> om26er: For example this one is also tightly related: https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1081601
<om26er> MCR1, I fully agree grid is broken as well :/
<MCR1> here Grid holds the window in its place and does not let it leave...
<MCR1> om26er: What are the spread troubles ?
<om26er> MCR1, there is a list, first the overall look of it, doesn't match well with unity's overall design, then there are a few features from different shells that would make it usable (tm)
<MCR1> om26er: If you are on it, please confirm this one also: https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1081601
 * om26er looks
<MCR1> thx
<MCR1> om26er: You are running Unity from the staging PPA ?
<om26er> MCR1, yes I am and i have still not tested the above bug, got sidetracked, now testing
<MCR1> :)
<om26er> MCR1, compiz-plugins-extras not installable in staging ppa ?
<MCR1> om26er: you do not need them, we now just have compiz-plugins
<MCR1> showdesktop should be there
<om26er> compiz-plugins-extras depends compiz-plugins which is not installable :p
<MCR1> one moment
<MCR1> you just need compiz-plugins and compiz-plugins-default
<MCR1> simply remove all the old metapackages
<MCR1> aehm "transitional dummy packages"
<MCR1> om26er: Got it ?
<om26er> MCR1, there are a few updates installing, let me try after that. (almost one)
<om26er> *done
<om26er> MCR1, i am just purging the ppa
<MCR1> ouch
<om26er> MCR1, just so that i am sure, enabling show desktop asks me to disable unity plugin
<om26er> is that fine?
<MCR1> no, just fadedesktop should tell you that - I think didrocks removed my patch from Quantal - so you need the staging PPA
<didrocks> yep :)
<MCR1> it is just another manifestation of the same Grid bug we tested before...
<MCR1> namely keyboard-shortcut resized Grid windows acting crazy... :(
<MCR1> didrocks: So if I understand you correctly, I can add those to the Compiz/Unity blueprint I am able to fix in this cycle ?
<didrocks> MCR1: right, with your launchpad name in front, like [yourname]
<didrocks> MCR1: or assigned to the bug if you link a bug
<MCR1> ok
<mmrazik> didrocks: interesting... build #36 is clean-ish even on intel:
<mmrazik> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ps-unity-autopilot-raring/36/
<didrocks> mmrazik: weird, we good an issue with appmenu-gtk, but I don't think it's what impacted you
<didrocks> mmrazik: so, thumper landed a big branch in trunk
<didrocks> mmrazik: is it with that one?
<didrocks> he basically removed a lot of bamf relationship
<mmrazik> didrocks: do you know which revision is the thumper's merge?
<mmrazik> wel... I can find out myself..
<mmrazik> didrocks: build #36 is with 6.12.0bzr2936pkg0raring0  which is prior thumper's changes
<didrocks> ok, so it's not that one
<didrocks> mmrazik: seeing how big this merge is, I would prefer that we rerun with it btw
<didrocks> btw i386?
<mmrazik> didrocks: running already
<mmrazik> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> mmrazik: great!
<didrocks> let's see how it goes :)
<mmrazik> didrocks, fginther: Run including Tim's changes: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ps-unity-autopilot-raring/37/
<mmrazik> I wonder where the nvidia failures disappear
<mmrazik> ed
<didrocks> mmrazik: proprieratery driver, right?
<didrocks> isn't what the failure was about without them?
<didrocks> sil2100: how is it going on the armhf front? Seems it's the latest blocker
<mmrazik> didrocks: yes... but #34 also had  a binary driver and for some reason there were about ~50 failures
<mmrazik> its really hard to figure out stuff if there are so many variables :-/
<mmrazik> the joy of system level testing
 * mmrazik would never say he will be worried when a fail rate drops
<didrocks> mmrazik: right, I guess at least, we don't jump from 20 to 100
<didrocks> mmrazik: so, once the armhf thing is fixed, I guess we can try to do the whole stack for trying, without uploading
<didrocks> mmrazik: with all the jobs chained
<didrocks> wdyt?
<mmrazik> didrocks: +1
<didrocks> sweetness ;) let's wait for sil2100's status
<mmrazik> didrocks: we will need to change the staging ppa to something else, right?
<didrocks> mmrazik: right ~ubuntu-unity/daily-build
<didrocks> mmrazik: and you can consider I only launch the job when i386 is published
<didrocks> let's see if jibel is available
<sil2100> didrocks: almost done, testing the modifications on my pandaboard, and this sadly takes some time to compile on this platform ;/
<didrocks> sil2100: good to know that you have good progress! :)
<mmrazik> sil2100: out of curiosity... how much time do you need to compile unity on panda?
<mmrazik> do you have numbers for compiz too?
<sil2100> mmrazik: don't have the numbers, but I can count the build time right now
<sil2100> mmrazik: for unity
<mmrazik> sil2100: thx
<sil2100> mmrazik: but it takes rather a lot
<mmrazik> sil2100: like 1h or more like 6h?
<sil2100> mmrazik: I think more like around 2 hours
<didrocks> sil2100: how is it going? good news?
<didrocks> bregma: hey, if you have access to the oif daily recipe, maybe it's time to kill them? (and remove the spam ;))
<bregma>  sure thing
<didrocks> thanks!
<bobweaver> reading log ^^ when will this change in stagging happen ?
<bobweaver> mmrazik,  it took me like 15 minutes on panda board
<bobweaver> friends board ^^
<bobweaver> maybe 20
<bobweaver> compiz was like 35 too 50  min  all together I was at house for about 6 hours
<sil2100> bobweaver: 20 minutes building on a pandaboard?
<sil2100> Maybe my USB disk is the problem
<sil2100> But here it takes around 1 hour
<bobweaver> sil2100,  just for unity ?
<sil2100> Yes o_O
<sil2100> It's REALLY slow here
<bobweaver> huh yeah maybe 30 min it was not sure but it wwas def not hour
<sil2100> What storage did you use?
<bobweaver> just a SDHC card I think was 20 or 30 gigs
<bobweaver> Is yourrs EC ?
<bobweaver> ES*
<sil2100> bobweaver: no, it's the pre-ES version
<bobweaver> also you have put make shift heatsink and leogos case with fan ?
<bobweaver> I used coper and heatsink from loacal place (had to cut it up )
<sil2100> hm, negative as well
<sil2100> Is that a known issue?
<bobweaver> I wasent going to chance it
 * bobweaver is crazy and thinks all cpus should have heat sink 
<bobweaver> gpu anything that gets hot
<bobweaver> legos case was fun to build
<bobweaver> 9volt batt for fan
<bobweaver> I need to get one for the Ubuntu TV project but $$ is low at this time. But my friend is happy with his. But it is still  not super fast due to only gig of ram
<bobweaver> sil2100,  I will try to grab some pics of it and send to you
<sil2100> bobweaver: thanks!
<bobweaver> next time I am over at house (lives hour from me )
<bobweaver> sil2100,  I would like to set up a fund for Ubuntu TV to get us some more panda boards to hack on like 2 or three one for me one for thomas and one for whoever else happens to be in line of fire. But I am unsure as to how to go about that
<bregma> bobweaver, an ARM shouldn't need a heatsink
<bregma> I used run a snapdragon doing compiles and rending 1080p video and it was putting out about 0.25 watts
<bregma> not hot enough to feel warm
<bobweaver> Oo
<bobweaver> Like I said I was not going to chance it
<bobweaver> that is it Just trying to think of different things that I may have done that sil2100 is not doing TBH
#ubuntu-unity 2012-11-30
<didrocks> hey mmrazik, how are you?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: just tried new packages for https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1067357 and seems the whole feature has regressed?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1067357 in Unity "Top panel shows "Tauler d&apos;inici" instead of "Taluer d'inici"" [Low,Fix committed]
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I think you are right. the Unity menu or other texts don't seem to disappear at all?
<tsdgeos> yeah, i've i'm on firefox and press alt+f1 i still have the firefox text, not the launcher texts in the panel
<Mirv> tsdgeos: could you file a new bug about it? I guess it's anyway related to the commit touching those things. and we need to stop the SRU process for unity.
<tsdgeos> a new bug? ok
<Mirv> and we'd really need a autopilot testing if the text is shown
<didrocks> mhr3: hey, do you know where the music store scope went?
<didrocks> trying to find to what it was renamed :p
<didrocks> pstolowski: knows as well maybe ^
<didrocks> it has always been in the unity-lens-music?
<pstolowski> didrocks: yes, it's in music lens
<didrocks> pstolowski: ok, thanks :)
<mhr3> right, ^^
<Mirv> tsdgeos: after filing a bug, since you know the code you could maybe also work on fixing it? :)
<tsdgeos> Mirv: to busy elsewhere, sorry :-/
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ok
<tsdgeos> actually afair i did a unittest
<tsdgeos> that is either failing
<tsdgeos> or is a bad unittest :D
 * tsdgeos has a look at the bzr log and wonders what broke
<Mirv> at least it didn't show up in our autopilot run as failing
<Mirv> tsdgeos_: did you file the bug against unity?
<mmrazik> didrocks: FYI -- the autopilot tests just started with the staging compiz and they seem to be running
<didrocks> mmrazik: sweeeeetness! :)
<didrocks> mmrazik: I'm trying to bootstrap the whole stack now to have the ~ubuntu-unity ready for autopilot running it
<didrocks> popey: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/124506429/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-armhf.unity_6.12.0bzr2942pkg0raring0_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz :(
<didrocks> popey: maybe Mirv can have a look? Trying to get everything ready when we can release
<didrocks> popey: or bregma
<didrocks> hey bregma!
<bregma> unh?
<didrocks> bregma: in addition to that, did you have the time to look at http://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-unity?
<bregma> didrocks, it's on this morning's agenda
<popey> didrocks, yeah, sure!
<didrocks> bregma: thanks! people are getting anxious to have an unity release (I start to get a lot of pings…)
<didrocks> bregma: so right now, it seems the only two blockers are the armhf issue and this pad
<bregma> I've been avoiding pinging you myself so you could focus on getting it done
<mmrazik> bregma: we also had some compiz issues. Due to a wrong version in changelog (that is fixed) we were running our tests with bzr version of unity but compiz was from daily ISO. Since yesterday we started to get crash dumps. It looks like there was an ABI breakage which wasn't handled properly in packaging..
 * mmrazik is searching for the bug#
<mmrazik> https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1067585
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1067585 in Compiz "Compiz segfaults in ccsGSettingsWrapperFactoryNewGSettingsWrapperWithPath when attempting to load Unity" [Critical,Incomplete]
<bregma> saw the fix go through, didn;t know what it was for
<mmrazik> bregma: the tests started few minutes back and it seems to be gone
<mmrazik> but I guess we should bump some abi version somewhere
<mmrazik> mhm... just looking at the bugreport and I'm not sure anymore how it is related :-/
<didrocks> bregma: do yo uwant me doing it?
<didrocks> bumping the compiz soname
<mmrazik> srry. that must be a bogus bug
<bregma> none of the compiz folk are around today (as far as I know), so could you please do the necessary?  I don't feel I have enough grasp on the problem to do the right thing at this point.
<didrocks> bregma: no worry, doing it :)
<didrocks> one secundo
<didrocks> bregma: setting the ABI to today as we don't know when it was broken
<bregma> yeah
<didrocks> bregma: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/compiz/bumpabi/+merge/137199
<tsdgeos_> Mirv: oh, i thought your comment in the bug saying verification-failed was enough, want me to open it?
<popey> tsdgeos_, yes please :)
<didrocks> mmrazik: once that's merged we need an unity rebuild ^
<didrocks> (or a fix for armfh merged!)
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> pstolowski: mhr3: what is unity extra?
<didrocks> something new that should be shipped by libunity-dev package?
<tsdgeos_> Mirv: popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1085045 not one of my best english literature though
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1085045 in Unity "Top panel "tooltip" is gone (regression)" [Undecided,New]
<popey> thanks tsdgeos_
<Mirv> tsdgeos_: thanks!
<Mirv> targeting 6.0
<Mirv> bregma: regarding the ARM build failure, 2941 built successfully (only tests failed) in staging, in 2942 sil2100 modified a test like this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/revision/2942
<Mirv> and 2941 compiled the tests ok, only running some of those failed.
<didrocks> Mirv: can you have a look, please? https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/dee/missingchangelog/+merge/137204
<didrocks> (I'll have a bunch of those)
<Mirv> didrocks: sure
<Mirv> approved
<didrocks> thanks
<didrocks> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/libunity/add-missing-changelog/+merge/137205
<Mirv> done
<didrocks> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity-lens-music/updatepackage/+merge/137207
<didrocks> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity-lens-photos/add-missing-changelog/+merge/137209
<didrocks> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity-lens-shopping/update-package/+merge/137211
<Mirv> 2*ok. need to soonish start leaving for evening's Mr. Bond, though, but still here
<didrocks> Mirv: don't miss the last one :p
<Mirv> for maybe 20mins
<didrocks> sure, I'll bother popey I guess then! :)
<popey> heh
<Mirv> done too
<didrocks> thanks Mirv ;)
<popey> ohh, Bond, good idea!
 * Mirv prints tickets :)
<mhr3> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> mhr3: should we just distribute it with libunity?
<didrocks> like same binary package?
<didrocks> (that's what is done currently)
<didrocks> same, just one -dev
<mhr3> yea, why not
<mhr3> it deps on libunity itself anyway
<didrocks> let's have them in the same package for now
<Mirv> umm unity 2943 in staging had different error on armel about undefined reference in libicui18n.so.48.. https://launchpadlibrarian.net/124509377/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-armel.unity_6.12.0bzr2943pkg0quantal0_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Mirv> armhf still building at https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/staging/+build/4024562
<pstolowski> didrocks: yes, that's fine (sorry, missed your question earlier)
<didrocks> thanks mhr3 pstolowski :)
<didrocks> popey: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity-scope-gdrive/clean-package/+merge/137214
<popey> k
<popey> done
<didrocks> thanks :)
<popey> yw
<mmrazik> fginther: so far we have been testing with old version of compiz in our job (due to packaging/versioning bug the compiz version in staging was lower than the one on daily iso)
<mmrazik> fginther, didrocks: it looks like the fail rate popped up to ~10% (slightly more) with the newest compiz :-/
<mmrazik> fginther: could you have a look on that, please?
<didrocks> mmrazik: urgh
<mmrazik> fginther: its build #50
<mmrazik> 88 failures out of 876 tests
<mmrazik> (intel seems to be just broken)
<fginther> mmrazik, otp, check in a moment
<mmrazik> fginther: didrocks: it seems to be the maximized window issue that popped up on nvidia for a while and then wasn't visible anymore (windows that are supposed to start as maximized are not)
<bregma> hey folks, does an MP that's been merged but the PS Jenkins bot still says 'Pending' mean the automated mechanism has been manually bypassed?
<mmrazik> bregma: no
<didrocks> mmrazik: at least, if it's just one behavior failing…
<mmrazik> bregma: at some point of time there was a discussion about not generating unnecessary e-mails
<mmrazik> bregma: and if you Approve and everything goes well the ps-jenkins bot doesn't say Approved but merges right away
<mmrazik> I think the "Pending" part is some left-over and probably a but
<mmrazik> s/but/bug/
<mmrazik> bregma: you should see the committer in bzr log if you want to double-check
<mmrazik> bregma: if it says tarmac then it was jenkins doing the merge
<bregma> right, makes sense, but it would be nice if there was a convenient link from the MP
<mmrazik> didrocks, fginther: it looks like most of the new failures are panel tests
<mmrazik> bregma: link to what?
<didrocks> bregma: do you reproduce this issue with latest everything? ^
<fginther> mmrazik, looking now
<bregma> didrocks, which issue... the armhf failure?
 * bregma is juggling too many balls at once
<didrocks> bregma: the one mmrazik is discussing here
<didrocks> mmrazik: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity-lens-photos/add-missing-changelog/+merge/137209, is it stalled?
<mmrazik> didrocks: looks like no autolanding configured..
<mmrazik> didrocks: btw. have you seen the shopping lens failures?
<mmrazik> didrocks: either because of raring vs quantal or the need of local ppa...
<mmrazik> I as just looking into it
<didrocks> mmrazik: I see those failures, seems that you don't have a dependency system
<didrocks> oh?
<didrocks> mmrazik: can you fix those? here is the list of failures:
<didrocks> because of the same issue I guess
<didrocks> so shopping
<didrocks> https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity-lens-music/updatepackage/+merge/137207
<fginther> ackk! no unity-lens-photos autolanding... I can fix that
<mmrazik> fginther: I'm wondering if we can just add the local repo via a hook
<mmrazik> fginther: given these are leaf packages and probably don't need the full mbs machinery
<mmrazik> fginther: the same for shopping lens and lens-music
<didrocks> mmrazik: is the drive issue the same? https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity-scope-gdrive/clean-package/+merge/137214
<mmrazik> didrocks: nope
<mmrazik> didrocks: looks like missing build dep to me
<didrocks> I need to find this IP… :/
<mmrazik> didrocks:  my guess is python-distutils-extra
<fginther> mmrazik, a hook to the local repo should work
<fginther> mmrazik, I'll get to work on it
<mmrazik> fginther: fyi -- I'm taking care of the unity-scrope-gdrive issue
<fginther> mmrazik, thanks
<mvo> Trevinho: hi, sorry for naging, but could I ask for lp:~mvo/unity/sc-launcher-integration-fixes :)?
<fginther> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity-lens-photos/add-missing-changelog/+merge/137209 merged
<didrocks> fginther: thanks!
<bregma> unity build 6.12.0bzr2943pkg0raring0 on armhf finished successfully, I think the previous failure may have been hardware (or transient ABI disconnect)
<fginther> mmrazik, didrocks, I'm looking into those autopilot regressions, does appear to be a problem with maximizing a window
<didrocks> fginther: keep me posted :)
<didrocks> fginther: did you fix the dep issue for https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity-lens-music/updatepackage/+merge/137207 and https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity-lens-shopping/update-package/+merge/137211?
<bobweaver> didrocks,  what is Jenkins ?
<didrocks> bobweaver: what is merging the branches
<bobweaver> it is a bot ?
<didrocks> bobweaver: http://jenkins-ci.org/
<bobweaver> thanks
<bobweaver> didrocks,  do you know how to layer with nux ?
<fginther> didrocks, sorry, I didn't see that. I'm looking at it now
<didrocks> bobweaver: not really, I didn't touch nux for 1 year and half now :)
<didrocks> fginther: oh? I thought mmrazik was on it, but as he wasn't around :) Thanks!
<bobweaver> didrocks,  dang thanks for responding though
<Trevinho> mvo: I'll look to that, no worries
<bobweaver> no meeting ?
<bobweaver> oh it is invite only
<bobweaver> How to make it so that the layout in nux is telling the lens_bar_  to be on the right ?    *.cpp >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1400581/      *.h   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1400583/
<bobweaver> I want it on the left
<bobweaver> http://imagebin.org/237726
<bobweaver> screen shot ^^
<bobweaver> I tried changing the minor and major axis but it still stays to the left . I tryed to put in other layout_ model , that also did not work out. Must be my code ?
<bobweaver> Ok for real then no one will even look ?
<bobweaver> how about this the most simple effing thing to do in any widget lib  add a background
<bobweaver> can do that either
<bobweaver>   //adding background Have I told you that this is the hardest widget lib ever ?
<bobweaver>   nux::Image* background = NULL;
<bobweaver>   nux::Layout* backgroundimg()
<bobweaver>   {
<bobweaver>   nux::VLayout* layout = new nux::VLayout(NUX_TRACKER_LOCATION);
<bobweaver>   background = new nux::Image(NUX_TRACKER_LOCATION);
<bobweaver>   {
<bobweaver>   nux::Image *image = new nux::Image();
<bobweaver>   image->LoadImageFile(PKGDATADIR"dash/ff-tv/tvbk.png");
<bobweaver> /         background->SetLayoutType(nux::Button::HORIZONTAL);
<bobweaver> /         background->SetDistribution(nux::Button::CENTER_OF_LAYOUT);
<bobweaver> /         background->SetSpaceBetweenItems(0);
<bobweaver> /         background->SetImage(image);
<bobweaver>          image->UnReference();
<bobweaver>          layout->AddView(background, 1, nux::MINOR_POSITION_CENTER, nux::MINOR_SIZE_FULL);
<bobweaver>   }
<bobweaver> }
<bobweaver>   
<bobweaver> dont work
<bobweaver> I am going to loose it
<bschaefer> bobweaver, hmm sorry, a lot of people are off already
<bschaefer> bobweaver, a good place for examples is: bzr branch lp:nuxplayground
<bobweaver> tried that what has changed in 3.0 to 4.0 ?
<bschaefer> nothing, just the number
<bobweaver> I mean it should not be this hard at all to get a bkg image to show up
<bschaefer> no it shouldn't...hmm what does it do?
<bschaefer> compile error?
<bobweaver> yeah
<bschaefer> what is it yelling about?
<bobweaver> select layout type is not a not a class type
<bobweaver> also says that bakgreoundimg can not be declared in scope thpough it is
<bobweaver> can not find  function LoadImageFile
<bobweaver> the list goes on and on
<bschaefer> hmm can I see the file in a pastebin?
<bobweaver> all I want to do is add a background image.  sure I will pastebinit
<bschaefer> thanks, sometimes getting the headers right in nux is ... odd
<bobweaver> thanks for your help bschaefer  it mean alot to me
<bschaefer> no problem
<bschaefer> hopefully I can help out :)
<bobweaver>  *.cpp  >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1400763/
<bobweaver>  *.h >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1400766/
<bschaefer> hmm that is a large file, so you're trying to add an image to the Dash?
<bobweaver> Branch  >> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tv-developers/ubuntutv/trunk
<bobweaver> yeah well I made new binary in cmake to make 2 dashs
<bobweaver> one for TV and one for well unity the og onee
<bobweaver> dash/ff-tv/*
<bobweaver> bschaefer,  I am trying to add the image that was used in unity 2d for the background of the tv
<bobweaver> I will push branch to what I have
<bschaefer> bobweaver, hmm c++ code doesn't seem to be valid...
<bschaefer> line 124
<bschaefer> in the diff...
<bschaefer> do you want it to be part of the ctor?
<bobweaver> what is ctor ?
<bobweaver> sorry I am new
<bobweaver> Oh NM
<bschaefer> constructor
<bschaefer> as on line 124, that is the closing bracket, then you have your stuff
<bschaefer> sorry, im trying to read it, soo yeah have a function called: backgroundimg?
<bschaefer> but that isn't apart of the DashLayout class
<bschaefer> and does PKGDATADIR get set to anything?
<bschaefer> to test that you can just drop PKGDATADIR from that call, because load images takes
<bschaefer> void LoadImageFile(const std::string &filename);
<bobweaver> ont sure I am super new to nux just following example on playground
<bschaefer> yeah, the PKGDATADIR gets set in the make files n playground
<bschaefer> i bet if you droped that it wouldn't yell at that any more
<bobweaver> I must fix returning non-void [-Werror=return-type]
<bschaefer> well look at your function
<bschaefer> nux::Layout* backgroundimg()
<bschaefer> you are returning a nux::Layout*
<bschaefer> if you don't want to just do
<bschaefer> void backgroundimg()
<bobweaver> thanks
<bobweaver> bschaefer, is there any way what so ever that I can get a example from you ?  I know that it is alot to ask but I am thinking about drooping everything that I am doing with this because it is so hard
<bschaefer> bobweaver, hmm an example on what?
<bobweaver> maybe I am not putting things together but boy was qml qt alot easier to work with. I am sure that I will get this just going to take some time and I do not know if I have that
<bschaefer> bobweaver, overall, im quite busy working on unity stuff but there is a bunch of examples through out nux/unity on how to use nux
<bobweaver> NM bschaefer  BUT thanks a bunch for trying to help me out but I am a failure sorry to waste your time. I give up have fun making something.
<bschaefer> nux is hard ...
<bschaefer> but it is very powerful
<bobweaver> again thanks for trying to help
<bschaefer> bobweaver, it takes a while to learn things, dont give up completely :)
<bschaefer> focus on the foundations of c and c++, if you weren't sure what:  fix returning non-void [-Werror=return-type]
<bschaefer> was, then I would say c++ is what you should be learning, not nux
 * bschaefer still doesn't understand nux 100%
<bobweaver> no I understand C++ not the best I am average. I understand abut the c99 but I need to learn more. should have went to school for CS
<bobweaver> back to the drawing board
<bobweaver> thanks again
#ubuntu-unity 2012-12-02
<madPig> Unity is not emprovement, it's just wrong idea of progess... just different way without a real destination... useless... annoying... please don't kill Ubuntu... kill Unity... but keep fancy buttons (on right)
<madPig> that's all folks
<madPig> good day/night
<madPig> :D
<MCR1> smspillaz: Hi Sam :) Thx 4 your review.
<Xorifelse> Is anyone available to help me with a unity issue?
#ubuntu-unity 2013-11-25
<didrocks> hey Saviq, how was your week-end?
<didrocks> Saviq: still sleepy? ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, wassup?
<Saviq> didrocks, if it's about the unity8 crash, I haven't been able to retrace it (just ?? everywhere)
<didrocks> Saviq: we still get it in the latest image
<didrocks> Saviq: so, seems like a popular crash
<Saviq> didrocks, it doesn't affect the tests does it?
<Saviq> didrocks, as it's on exit?
<didrocks> Saviq: we aren't sure it's on exit, my guess would be it is
<didrocks> Saviq: are you certain it's on exit?
<Saviq> didrocks, so it doesn't affect UX either
<Saviq> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, in that case, better to keep an eye on it, but not a blocker
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah we are
<didrocks> Saviq: thanks for the additional infos!
<Saviq> didrocks, here's one on exit we managed to retrace: bug #1253685
<ubot5> bug 1253685 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in QMetaObject::activate()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1253685
<Saviq> didrocks, but we don't really want to spend time fixing Qt 5.0 still, when 5.2 is around the corner and solves most of these for us
<Saviq> (and comes with others that we need to be fixin')
<didrocks> Saviq: agreed
<mhr3> sil2100, morning, could you finish the unity-scopes-api packaging cleanup, so we can get it in distro?
<mhr3> sil2100, there are some comments on the licence branch
<sil2100> mhr3: sure
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I didn't kill the headache friday :D
<Cimi> I had to stay in bed till 8pm
<tsdgeos> Cimi: better?
<Cimi> yeah now I'm great
<tsdgeos> \o/
<Cimi> there was a beautiful sunrise this morning
<Cimi> took a pic
<Cimi> mmm
<Cimi> http://i.imgur.com/09PG2jQ.jpg
<Saviq> Cimi, nice one indeed!
<Cimi> Saviq, it's the 55-210 with the nex 6
<Saviq> Cimi, why the vignetting?
<Cimi> Saviq, because I like it ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, got it :)
<Cimi> Saviq, but yeah in this pic I can remove it
<Cimi> Saviq, but was 9am and decided to postpone the editing :)
<Saviq> Cimi, it looks nice, don't get me wrong, was wondering if it's the lens or maybe some filter
<Cimi> Saviq, I usually put vignette on purpose
<Cimi> Saviq, this time it's due to the contrast
<Saviq> Cimi, mhm
<Cimi> Saviq, I need to bump the contrast and play with lights in a way I keep the black shape of buildings while making the rest brighter
<Saviq> Cimi, yup
<Saviq> Mirv, hey, tsdgeos fixed qtubuntu to build against rc1
<Saviq> tsdgeos, although it stopped building against beta, that expected?
<Saviq> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2/+build/5255710
<tsdgeos> Saviq: hrrmmm, lol
<Saviq> ah it's the urlinterceptor that was made public, private, public, private...
<tsdgeos> yeah
<Saviq> so as long as it builds against rc1 that's fine
<tsdgeos> i can remove the QtQuick include again
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, let's not target the beta ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtubuntu/no_qtquick_megaheader/+merge/196503
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah it's only that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, then yeah
<tsdgeos> yeah
<Saviq> mzanetti, got you a functional review of the expandables https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/expanding-listitem/+merge/195602/comments/454602
<mzanetti> Saviq: thanks
<mzanetti> Ubuntu One - Service Temporarily Unavailable
<Saviq> ugh :?
<Saviq> mzanetti, try refreshing, worked for me after a few seconds
<Saviq> mzanetti, either way also available at http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/unity8/
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok. works again
<mzanetti> Saviq: they do collapse when you click outside, given they are used inside a Expandables*
<mzanetti> Saviq: if you use them just standalong, they can't
<Saviq> mzanetti, which point are you talking about?
<mzanetti> Saviq: "Shouldn't it collapse as soon as you touch outside?"
<Saviq> mzanetti, touch != tap
<mzanetti> ah
<mzanetti> Saviq: from what I understood from design this is how it should be
<mzanetti> let me dig out the conversation
<Saviq> mzanetti, those questions aren't really for you :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, but to someone from design that will review this
<mzanetti> Saviq: fyi: https://pastebin.canonical.com/100949/
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup - seems the only missing thing is the 'continue scrolling when reached the end'
<Saviq> mzanetti, but as we talked before, that's tricky from the users' perspective, I think
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah. which I told them in a later conversion about the issues we have with that
<Saviq> mzanetti, right, I think it's fine to omit this for now
<Saviq> mzanetti, even when we get "there" it shouldn't change the API, just the behaviour
<Saviq> so we can fix later
<mzanetti> yep
 * mzanetti nods
<mzanetti> Saviq: the two ThinDivider's is weird. I don't add a second one...
<mzanetti> also I can't see it here. but it's clearly there in your video
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah! it's only there when overshooting
<Saviq> mzanetti, hence only visible on the Expandables*, but then it's not there without your branch...
<Saviq> tricky...
<mzanetti> humm...
<Saviq> mzanetti, hmm must be some visual glitch maybe
<Saviq> mzanetti, can't see it when maximized either
<Saviq> yikes
<mzanetti> Saviq: I can't see it here, no matter what I try. But I can see the UbuntuShape in the expanded area painting a bit weird
<Saviq> it's actually there on mouseY = foo, not there on mouseY = foo + 1
<mzanetti> ah. no. now I see it
<Saviq> mzanetti, right, maybe it's actually the top of the shape
<Saviq> mzanetti, it must be
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's a rounding error
<mzanetti> Saviq: where is this mouseY you are referring to?
<Saviq> mzanetti, my pointer ;)
<mzanetti> ah
<Saviq> mzanetti, I meant that if I drag by foo pixels, it's not there, but if I drag one more pixel - it's back
<Saviq> mzanetti, should be solved by the 'content overlays divider' anyway
<mzanetti> mhm... yeah. that does sound like a rounding error indeed
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the scopes.cpp code is now in whch bzr repo?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, lp:unity-scopes-shell
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you mind me add a title property to the scopes model so it's easier to be used with the new SDK tabs? or prefer me to add an identitymodel that adds that new role?
<tsdgeos> s/title property/title role
<Saviq> tsdgeos, add away
<mzanetti> Saviq: fixed the divider overlay glitch. will talk to design about the rest
<Saviq> mzanetti, cheers
<mzanetti> Saviq: one issue with the immediate expanding on click is that you can't really only collapse all the items any more
<Saviq> mzanetti, true
<mzanetti> (katie and christina are not around yet)
<mzanetti> but I will ask them about this in any case
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm just poking holes, if they plug them that's completely fine
<mzanetti> yeah, sure
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-scopes-shell/addscopestitle/+merge/196514
<Saviq> mhr3, ↑
<mhr3> approved
<mhr3> Saviq, btw i'll need someone who'll do reviews for stuff in that branch, who's going to be the lucky one? :)
<mhr3> Saviq, i supposed tsdgeos/mzanetti/dednick are quite familiar with models and qt
<Saviq> mhr3, there's plenty of us that can do that
<Saviq> mhr3, just bug us
<mhr3> ok
<Saviq> /food
<mzanetti> Saviq: mhr3: updated this: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/music-preview/+merge/193803 and created this: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity-scopes-shell/musicpreviewtrackmodel/+merge/196522
<Saviq> mzanetti, cheers
<davidcalle> mzanetti, hi, would you mind adding a harmless feature to ^ : not displaying the track length when it's == 0. There are cases where the music provider doesn't expose it and displaying 0 feels wrong.
<mzanetti> davidcalle: makes sense
<Cimi> is there a way from qml to get the type name of the component as string?
<davidcalle> mzanetti, thx :)
<davidcalle> /lunch
<Cimi> Saviq, tsdgeos ^
<tsdgeos> Cimi: what you need that for?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, having a clever renderer name default
<tsdgeos> objectName?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it weirdly didn't work
<tsdgeos> no no
<tsdgeos> i mean what do you mean by "renderer name default"?
<Saviq> mhr3, you might want to look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity-scopes-shell/musicpreviewtrackmodel/+merge/196522 too
<mhr3> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity-scopes-shell/musicpreviewtrackmodel/+merge/196522/comments/454656
<mzanetti> mhr3: hmm... dunno. I don't use them currently. We could as well drop those 2 roles
<dandrader> Saviq, what do you think about unity8 publishing a d-bus interface for taking screenshots?
<mhr3> mzanetti, pls do
<mzanetti> mhr3: ack
<mzanetti> mhr3: done
<Saviq> dandrader, don't have better ideas, TBH
<mhr3> mzanetti, thx, approved
<dandrader> Saviq, so it's a sensible approach then?
<Saviq> dandrader, wonder if it shouldn't go through the Mir connection, TBH
<Saviq> dandrader, especially once we say we want screencasts, not only screenshots
<Saviq> dbus won't be a good choice then
<Cimi> tsdgeos, a name for the denreder
<Saviq> dandrader, and it shouldn't be something unity8-specific, really, have you talked to Mir folk?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so in genericscopeview I can do if typeName != carousel do...
<Cimi> property string rendererName is what I have now
<tsdgeos> Cimi: typeof ?
<dandrader> Saviq, just asked alf_ on how to take a screenshot using mirserver api.
<Cimi> mmm let's see
<dandrader> Saviq, and why dbus would be appropriate for screencasts? I was thinking about the resquestor saying "hey, take a screenshot and put it on /foo/bar.jpg"
<mzanetti> Saviq: do you have a package for the upstart signals handy now?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, weird
<dandrader> the main target for the screenshots feature being autopilot
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I'll just use rendererName
<dandrader> atm
<dandrader> Saviq, so, if I understood you correctly, you think a screenshot feature should be in the mir client API?
<mzanetti> dandrader: I'd say so too, yes
<dandrader> disclaimer, I don't have a strong opinion on the subject myself, that's why I'm asking around
<Saviq> mzanetti, almost...
<tsdgeos> maybe we should tell the ci guys about all those otto failures :D
<Saviq> dandrader, it depends on the level of the API we're thinking
<Saviq> dandrader, but once you want to implement something as functional as kazam
<Saviq> dandrader, where you can select a window to screenshot / screencast
<Saviq> the FPS
<Saviq> dandrader, we'd either have to maintain a bug chunk of code (and API) somewhere between mir and unity8
<Mirv> Saviq: right, I meant to answer you but I was preparing for a hangout and then forgot :) yes, I built qtubuntu for armhf already in the morning. I guess more modules rebuilds needed though still for u8 to start.
<Saviq> Mirv, ok, please let us know if you need help
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ok I need a different head here
<Saviq> dandrader, or provide a low-level API and let the "other side" take care of encoding / compression / whatever
<Mirv> Saviq: well if you wouldn't mind, try upgrading from qt5-daily and see if what kind of problem you hit with starting unity8. I somehow stuck with something already bound to xxx message even though I did initctl stop unity8 first.
<Cimi> tsdgeos, line 450 of GenericScopeView
<Cimi> tsdgeos, if you open the preview of the carousel
<Cimi> swipe between the preview items
<Saviq> Mirv, tried removing the mir_socket from /run/user/32011?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, this Y changes
<Cimi> :-\
<Saviq> dandrader, in which case an API of "give me a buffer of region x,y,w,h, 15 times a second" would be enough, and the app would be responsible for doing what it needs doing
<Saviq> dandrader, but for that dbus wouldn't be appropriate, IMO
<tsdgeos> Cimi: shoot!
<Mirv> Saviq: thanks for the tip, trying
<Cimi> tsdgeos, tried printing y f the carousel but it's always the same
<Cimi> 0
<Cimi> something moves
<Cimi> dunno
<Mirv> Saviq: ok thanks, now I got a symbol lookup failure, no further help needed
<tsdgeos> Cimi: yeah it's the list that moves
<tsdgeos> the carousel is stuck at it's position
<tsdgeos> and since the carousel is inside a loader
<tsdgeos> it's always 0
<tsdgeos> maybe the loader pos moves though
<Cimi> yeah
<Cimi> but why it doesn't for the flitergrid?
<dandrader> Saviq, yeah, passing actual pixel data through d-bus is no-go
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, that's why I'm saying it depends on how far we wanna go now
<Saviq> dandrader, if we can define a more-or-less-final API for this already, and just write a small utility around it, that'd probably be better than implementing an interim solution
<Saviq> dandrader, OTOH protecting that API is important as well - we don't want any app to be able to take screenshots - we need to mediate it through apparmor
<Saviq> dandrader, and while it's doable otherwise, it's certainly easier with DBus
<dandrader> Saviq, that's why I thought about d-bus, because you can "easily" add access control to the interface later through d-bus policies
<dandrader> Saviq, and such an api, at least for screenshots, would be dead-simple. the screencast use case is likely in a whole different league
<Saviq> dandrader, sure, but then there's no reason why the utility around the "real" mir screen{shot,cast} API couldn't wrap it and expose the DBus API
<Saviq> dandrader, FWIW that'd be a transition strategy ↑
<Saviq> dandrader, so yeah, I'm of two minds :)
<Saviq> dandrader, it'd be better / more future-proof to write it proper
<Saviq> dandrader, but then it'd be easier to just have it going, especially if we don't have a plan for the future+proper solution yet
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I think it's the fact it's still moving
<Cimi> tsdgeos, the open effect is not finished
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> need more context :D
<tsdgeos> Cimi: what is still moving and when?
<Saviq> dandrader, re: jenkins, there seems to be a problem with the mediumtests runner
<Cimi> tsdgeos, i's expanding
<Saviq> dandrader, ev is on it
<Cimi> tsdgeos, currentIndexChanged of previewListView runs and sets itemY for the first time using a value that is not finalized
<Saviq> mzanetti, should we not have bumped unity-scopes-shell version? is it safe if unity8 will upgrade without scopes-shell?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I mean for the music preview?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: is that a new bug?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: or just happens in your branch?
<dandrader> Saviq, "ev"?
<Cimi> mmm I dunno
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes, the upgrade should be safe. still, bumping the version probably would have been a good idea
<Saviq> dandrader, Evan Dandrea
<Cimi> tsdgeos, carousel preview is broken in trunk
<Saviq> mzanetti, ABI changes, doesn't it?
<Saviq> mzanetti, OTOH nothing's linking against it
<mzanetti> Saviq: it's a qml plugin... it's resolved at runtime
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, that
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ah ok, i thought this was on the base-renderer branch
<mzanetti> Saviq: but in any case I think we have 2 TODOs here:
<Saviq> mzanetti, so yeah, nvm, if u8 won't fail regardless, we're fine not bumping
<mzanetti> Saviq: - add scopes api to unity-api
<Saviq> mzanetti, +1, when it's stable-ish
<mzanetti> Saviq: - add some check that requires version number bumping on api changes in jenkins for unity-api and friends
<om26er> There is something wrong with the order indicators are show. I drag the messaging indicator, it shows bluetooth indicator
<tsdgeos> Cimi: it's broken as in "doesn't show up at all"?
<Saviq> mzanetti, that will be part of the first one - API tests in unity-api
<Saviq> mzanetti, since that will check for the type of the prop
<Saviq> mzanetti, we could look at what UITK has - the .api files - /me doesn't know what they're about
<Saviq> btu they seem to help with API stability
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah. that's great stuff
<mzanetti> Saviq: we're green again :) https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/music-preview/+merge/193803
<Saviq> mzanetti, good
<Cimi> tsdgeos, on trunk, no
<Cimi> tsdgeos, works with my branch
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but there is this bug and I don't know why
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yeah contentY of the flickable containing the loader changes with the carousel
<Cimi> tsdgeos, doesn't with the filter
<Cimi> might be some stuff here...
<Cimi> in previelistview
<Saviq> mzanetti, packages for testing sigstop http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/sigstop.tar.xz
<mzanetti> Saviq: cheers
<Saviq> mzanetti, real-life thing to test: drop the "sleep 2" script from /usr/share/upstart/sessions/maliit-server.conf
<mzanetti>  \o/
<Cimi> I don't know
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ok, push everything and i'll have a look
<Cimi> tsdgeos, thanks
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I need to change task
<Cimi> tsdgeos, not going anywhere on this
<tsdgeos> Cimi: pushed?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it is
<tsdgeos> ok
<Cimi> tsdgeos, not my tests
<Cimi> tsdgeos, like print out
<tsdgeos> that's ok
<tsdgeos> i'll have a look today, not now, need to finish some tests in the tabbar+dash thing
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can you tell me exactly what i do to see the problem though
<tsdgeos> ?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, open preview with carousel
<Cimi> tsdgeos, look at theY position of the crusel at the bottom
<Cimi> tsdgeos, swipe the preview and notice the Y changes
 * Cimi cooks a burger
<mzanetti> Saviq: works with Mir and SF
<Saviq> mzanetti, cool
<mzanetti> Saviq: and wow! just was reminded how fast the Galaxy Nexus is with SF
<Saviq> mzanetti, ;)
 * mzanetti wants that with Mir :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, I pushed some tweaks to the test today
<Saviq> mzanetti, so please re-review and let's land this
<mzanetti> ack
 * mzanetti installs emulator
<mzanetti> greyback: Saviq: both approved. works fine here
<greyback> mzanetti: cool, thanks!
<Saviq> mzanetti, the unity8 won't land before unity-mir builds, though
<mzanetti> sure
<Saviq> mzanetti, unapproved
<Saviq> mzanetti, will take care of it, thanks
<mzanetti> dammit. note to myself: don't press ctrl+c in the emulator's console
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah just don't use it at all - ssh / adb as usual
<mzanetti> yep
<Saviq> mzanetti, or well, this is a bug I'd say
<mzanetti> seems so
<mzanetti> you know what sucks :D. When you see the display of your phone lighting up. You know there is an incoming phone call with a hidden number but you just can't accept it.
<Saviq> mzanetti, there a bug #?
<mzanetti> yes
<mzanetti> lemme search
<Saviq> mzanetti, feels like one that should be escalated
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/telephony-service/+bug/1238933
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1238933 in telephony-service "Incoming phone calls with hidden phone numbers are ignored" [High,Confirmed]
<davmor2> mzanetti: it's less that SF is faster, it's mostly that it is consistently smoother which in turn makes it feel a hell of a lot faster I think :)
<mzanetti> davmor2: I would say that for the Nexus 4. But for the Galaxy Nexus Mir definitely is slower. much slower
<Saviq> davmor2, how do you define smoother vs. faster?
<Saviq> mzanetti, mhr3 small one https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity-scopes-shell/platform-minimal/+merge/196557
<mzanetti> Saviq: this only c++ tests?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> ok then
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's no other ones there
<davmor2> Saviq: so things like scrolling is juddery and feels much slower on mir, on sf because its speed and smothness is consistent it therefore feels much faster, where as it may only be slightly faster to display if that makes any sense
<Saviq> davmor2, I think it does not make sense to me ;) - it's just that "speed" of a display server in that sense can only be measured in how many frames get to the display every second
<Saviq> davmor2, which equals smoothness
<mhr3> Saviq, why is that necessary?
<Saviq> mhr3, otherwise some of the tests try to access the display
<Cimi> it'd define smoothness vs faster talking about frame drops
<Saviq> mhr3, without you wanting it, just that the (default) xcb plugin excepts it to be there
<mhr3> hm, but it was passing on ci
<Saviq> mhr3, must be it granted access to display somehow - or maybe they're exporting that globally
<Cimi> I'd
<Saviq> mhr3, failed for me in sbuild
<davmor2> Saviq: so for me speed is how quickly things are displayed initially these seem to be on par, ie opening an app, clicking on something in the dash and it expanding and swipes of the indicators etc. The smoothness is down to perceived speed if it is smooth it seems faster, if it is juddery it feels slower
<mhr3> Saviq, very well
<Cimi> davmor2, on frame drops maybe
<Saviq> davmor2, yeah, but that's not related to Mir or SurfaceFlinger, as they're not doing the work
<Cimi> if everything is in sync, it feels smooth
<Saviq> davmor2, only thing they can do is say "bleh, I'm not ready for that frame, let's drop it"
<Cimi> when the framerate is not consistent, it's not smooth
<Saviq> davmor2, even if the application is ready with it
<Saviq> davmor2, and that results in judder etc.
<Saviq> davmor2, so it's not that Mir causes overall slowdown of the device, of course
<Saviq> davmor2, that would suck big time
<Saviq> davmor2, it's just that it can't juggle the frames as fast
<Saviq> davmor2, 'cause it's not optimised for the Galaxy
<mzanetti> meh... someone keeps on calling me with a hidden number...
 * mzanetti switches to his good old nokia phone
<Cimi> :)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, reproduced?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: sorry, still busy in the other one :-/
<mhr3> Saviq, right now to switch between old and new scopes you have to change the import statement in about 5 qml files, is there a way to make it simpler where you'd need to change just one thing?
<Saviq> mhr3, right, I was wondering about that - easiest would be to have the new scopes in a different import path and keep the version number the same for now
<Saviq> mhr3, as then you'd just export QML2_IMPORT_PATH
<Saviq> mhr3_, right, I was wondering about that - easiest would be to have the new scopes in a different import path and keep the version number the same for now
<Saviq>  mhr3_, as then you'd just export QML2_IMPORT_PATH
<undefined1> Hello there I have some questions about unity8 and was directed here.  my questions are as follows.  How do I add previews to a Carousel ? I see that I can use the model.icon/title ect but it seems that the gridviews that have previews also are in some sorta model.  I am a little bit lost any docs on this ?
<undefined1> or should I just make a loader that has propertys for each of the model types ?
<undefined1> 2nd question is about filtering out data in the dash.  There seems to be the c++ code in the backend and I have exposed most of this to QML but it is still not showing up.  is there people working on this and if so where are blueprints.  Thanks .
<mhr3_> sil2100, ping? managed to fix the license branch?
<didrocks> Saviq: any news on the indicator thingy?
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, doesn't help it seems
<didrocks> Saviq: can you work on that (with a test of course once fixed?) it seems some people are upset because of it
<didrocks> Saviq: at least, to know where it comes from
<Saviq> didrocks, yes, I'll try and pinpoint where this happened
<Saviq> didrocks, where do we have the image vs. image diff again?
<didrocks> Saviq: seems it happened in image 27
<didrocks> which had:
<didrocks> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20131120.2.changes
<didrocks> so, it can be Mir… sounds plausible to you? (for the matching?)
<Saviq> didrocks, huh :/ nothing related there
<Saviq> didrocks, no
<didrocks> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20131119.changes
<didrocks> that was image 24
<Saviq> didrocks, and it's fine on 24?
<didrocks> but as 24/25/26 was respin quite fast
<didrocks> maybe peopel didn't notice
<didrocks> people*
<Saviq> didrocks, ok, I'll start from there
<didrocks> Saviq: do you have it in image 29?
<Saviq> didrocks, not sure which one I've flashed
<didrocks> yeah, I do
<didrocks> nevermind
<undefined1> Saviq: do you know what the plans are for the previews in carousel mode ? or adding filters to the dash scopes ?
<didrocks> Saviq: the toolkit seems to be the most obvious offender
<Saviq> didrocks, inded
<mhr3_> pete-woods, could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qmenumodel/lp1199423/+merge/196284 pls?
<Saviq> undefined1, we have branches lying around for those, but will wait for the new scopes API work
<Saviq> undefined1, so that we don't have to do it twice
<undefined1> Saviq:  I see that is what I thought.  I was playing around with the model.icon/dndUri ect to make fake previews for it. Saviq do you know where the blueprints are for the lens/scope work ?
<undefined1> I have been hacking on the plugins for my own use case
<undefined1> mainly Unity0.1
<Saviq> undefined1, here's the new one https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1311-scopes
<undefined1> thanks
<Saviq> undefined1, but anyway, previews with carousel should work fine
<Saviq> undefined1, might need a long-press though
<undefined1> Saviq: onPressandHold:  but how to call and from where ?>
<undefined1> do I need to add statement to basescope ?
<undefined1> I can not seem to figure out how they are getting called in the gridviews
<undefined1> ATM I am just loading a new page over the dashContent to make carousel previews
<sil2100> mhr3_: yes, it can get rereviewed/reapproved I guess?
<Saviq> undefined1, it's there already in GenericScopeView.qml:198
<undefined1> Saviq:  thanks that is what I was looking for your great !
<Saviq> undefined1, maybe let's define what you mean by "carousel previews"
<Saviq> undefined1, if you mean getting a preview from a carousel, that should work already
<undefined1> carousel or coverflow view from the dashContent is what I mean.  there is nothing in the delegate that lets me fire off previews.  Only in the grid views
<pete-woods> mhr3_: I've had a look at it, as commented, I'm concerned about the API break, but the rest of the changes look good to me
<Saviq> undefined1, there's definitely a branch that does that
<Saviq> undefined1, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/carousel-music-video/+merge/192118
<Saviq> undefined1, it's work in progress, though
<undefined1> Cool yeah I was just looking at the function collapseAllButExpandedCategory() seems cool.
<undefined1> the one that you pointed out
<undefined1> Saviq:  sorry for all the questions. Last one for now. How does the shell know that it is or is not tablet vs phone ? thanks
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, tested, it's the toolkit
<undefined1> I see that there is the property in the Shell.qml to set the width.  But how does it know if it is tablet ?
<Saviq> didrocks, right
<Saviq> undefined1, there's no difference between phone and tablet other than the aspect ratio is there
<Saviq> undefined1, it's just bigger
<undefined1> Are there plans to tie in mir to tell what the width/.height is and then apply to the property ?
<Saviq> undefined1, so no, we don't have (and don't mean to have, if we can avoid it) a clear distinction between phone and tablet
<Saviq> undefined1, you already know that
<Saviq> undefined1, your app's widht/height is what you should be looking at
<undefined1> Saviq:  so there are plans to expose Mir things like width and height to QML Bindings so that it will be set on its own say for also the desktop ?
<Saviq> undefined1, it's just your window's width/height you should look at, not at the screen
<Saviq> undefined1, even if your app needs to care if it's the phone or a tablet, it rarely actually cares about that, but rather if it has GSM, for example
<Saviq> undefined1, phone vs. tablet is just not a valid distinction
<undefined1> Ohhh.... I see.  Saviq  I am new to the sdk but not to C++/Qt is there anywhere that I can learn more about units. I heard about this from a co-worker.
<mhr3_> pete-woods, ah, nice catch, but i guess the fix has to wait for nick as it's his branch
<mhr3_> sil2100, yep looks good, approving
<Saviq> undefined1, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Ubuntu.Components.Units/ should be a start
<undefined1> Cool and thanks
<undefined1> Saviq:  do you know if there is a branch that has filters for the dash in it. I see that there is the C++/QT work in the plugins lib but it is not exposed to qmlRegisterType via the plugin.cpp/h files.  Is there a branch that has alpha work on that ?  thanks again truly that is my last question.
<undefined1> Like filter.h filters.h ratingsfilter.h radiooptionfilter.h checkoptionfilter.h multirangefilter.h radiooptionfilter.h
<karni> thostr_: hi!
<karni> thostr_: How's it going Thomas :)? You still around?
<thostr_> karni: yes, still here
<karni> thostr_: Perfect. I've got some questions for you that me, cwayne and ssweeny are interested in hearing some answers for :)
<thostr_> karni: just shoot :)
<karni> thostr_: In general, we'd like to implement more complex scopes and were wondering what technologies we could use.
<karni> We know that there's a weather scope that does geolocation
<karni> Right, cwayne?
<cwayne> in general, we were looking into writing scopes that might have more complex UI elements than just a gridview
<cwayne> karni, yeah
<karni> thostr_: Wild question - could we use HTML5 (fully or partially) for scope content?
<thostr_> karni: no html5
<karni> thostr_: And another question (just shooting them at ya :) - do you know if we can playback videos from within the scope (i.e. thinkg of a thumbnail preview rather than full screen video)
<Saviq> undefined1, yup, here it is https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/filter-selector/+merge/191145
<thostr_> karni: but we're currently working on extending the layouts
<Saviq> undefined1, work in progress as well
<om26er> I don't know what changed recently but I see bug 1254793 now and that's a bit annoying
<ubot5> bug 1254793 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Opening apps from Apps lens shows OpenEffect in the background" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1254793
<karni> thostr_: Another wild follow up question - is a webview too heavy to be included in a scope body then?
<undefined1> thnks again Saviq  look forward to hacking on this with you all
<thostr_> karni: in general, we want to offer some kind of dash toolkit
<karni> thostr_: ssweeny: are scopes somehow constrained to GridViews?
 * karni nods
<karni> FTR you guys know much more about scopes than I do, thus all my questions
<thostr_> karni: : that will offer more customization possibilities for scope authors but is still somewhat restricted to maintain a common look/feel/behaviour across scopes
<karni> thostr_: check out the link I sent you
<thostr_> karni: same will apply to previews. but a webview is currently not on our list... for normal dash it will definitely be too heavy
<karni> thostr_: That should give a bit better undestanding of what we're aiming at
<karni> thostr_: What about using a webview in a master scope? Would that be possible? (rather than subscopes with the dash search)
<karni> thostr_: Basically, we're looking at most flexibility possible at current stage of development.
<cwayne> karni, well a master scope is essentially just a collection of sub scopes
<karni> cwayne: say, if we were to implment the weather scope that you mentioned, that's a single result (assuming you don't want to view weather in multiple locations)
<cwayne> karni, check out the weather scope on your laptop, its the same scope
<karni> perhaps we could override master scope body with something else than subscopes (if that even makes any sense)
<cwayne> it'll just show different days
<cwayne> thostr_, is there an eta for when scope authors may be able to implement more specific layouts?
<Saviq> undefined1, ditto
<thostr_> cwayne: we hope to have at least first iteration of new API by end of this year
<karni> thostr_: so, does this basically mean currently scopes are constrained to showing results in grid like fashion only?
<karni> (sorry if that's just stating the obvious)
<thostr_> current scopes: yes
<karni> aha
<Saviq> mhr3_, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/use-api-plugindir/+merge/196607
<mhr3_> Saviq, are you sure you want the fallback to be a fatal message?
<Saviq> mhr3_, it's not the fallback
<Saviq> mhr3_, we require libunity-api-dev
<Saviq> mhr3_, and that's supposed to have those paths in there
<mhr3_> Saviq, yea, but now you require its very latest version
<Saviq> mhr3_, if it doesn't - I wanna know ;)
<mhr3_> it's just - i'm not sure everyone is running T yet :)
<Saviq> mhr3_, everyone who's hacking unity8 are
<Saviq> mhr3_, or soon will be
<Saviq> ;)
<mhr3_> if you say so :)
<mhall119> mhr3_: thostr_: newest Scopes API is up: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/scopes/ubuntu-13.10/
<mhr3_> but yea, looks fine otherwise
<mhr3_> mhall119, you should be careful with the word "newest", cause that's not the newest :P
<thostr_> mhall119: this looks good!
<cwayne> thostr_, hey, are C and python and vala the only supported languages for writing a scope today?
<thostr_> mhall119: so, it's only us who need to provide better doc content in future
<thostr_> cwayne: yes, but that will change with 14.04
<cwayne> thostr_, to include what else? go?
<thostr_> cwayne: plan is go and js
<thostr_> cwayne: and c++
<cwayne> thostr_, ack, thanks
<mhr3_> cwayne, -c, -python, -vala, +cpp, +go, +js
<mhr3_> just to make it clear
<thostr_> cwayne: karni scheduled a meeting for tomorrow to walk through all the details
<cwayne> mhr3_, ah thanks, i didn't realize we were removing that support
<karni> yes, Chris and Scott are invited
<karni> mhr3_: thanks
<mhr3_> Saviq, looking at unity's debian/control it seems like i forgot to remove some deps (libunity, libunity-core) with the move to unity-scopes-shell, mind removing those in the plugindir branch?
<Saviq> mhr3_, will do
<mhr3_> Saviq, and by getting rid of those we could maybe disable the QT_NO_KEYWORDS :)
<Saviq> mhr3_, we don't want that anyway
<mhr3_> owwwh :/
<mhr3_> but, but... it looks nice :)
<mhall119> mhr3_: well, the newest stable release ones :)
<mhall119> mhr3_: I've only included the C API for now
<mhall119> we can work out how to support other languages in 14.04
<mhr3_> mhall119, well it definitely looks better than what we had until now, and since we don't want to promote the python bindings, it's a good thing that it doesn't mention them
<mhr3_> anyway, i'm out
<undefined1> Where can I find the API docs for OptionSelectorDelegate ?
<undefined1> thanks
<mhall119> undefined1: you mean http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Components.Components.OptionSelector/ ?
<mhall119> or is OptionSelectorDelegate a newer component
<undefined1> mhall119:  it seems that it is replacing ItemSelectorDelegate  from ListView elements  line 537  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/filter-selector/view/head:/Components/PageHeader.qml
<undefined1> things like onExpandedChanged ect have different names it seems I could be wrong this is only my 1st week with the sdk
<mhall119> ah, not part of the SDK components then
<undefined1> mhall119:  I think that it is. I am reading the source to that page that you sent. and it seems that things are just named different.
<undefined1> like dividerExpanded vs CurrentlyExpanded
<Saviq> undefined1, mhall119, OptionSelectorDelegate is just a base class for OptionSelector's delegate
<Saviq> or maybe the default one
<Saviq> undefined1, mhall119, not sure why its docs are not published, though
<Saviq> other than that it's a new component
<mhall119> Saviq: depending on how new, it might not have existed when I generated the docs
<Saviq> mhall119, should be there at the same time the OptionSelector got added
<Saviq> mhall119, maybe a week after
<Saviq> mhall119, undefined1 anyway the docs are always there in the .qml files http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/modules/Ubuntu/Components/OptionSelectorDelegate.qml
<undefined1> thanks Saviq  and mhall119  I was looking for expanded:  property.
<Saviq> undefined1, that's on OptionSelector, not on the delegate
<undefined1> yeah That is where I was going wrong. I should figure out highlights and all that also. Just need to study all the Elements that you all have made for the sdk.
<undefined1> Saviq:  are there other things that are used for desktopfile readers that use QFile and what not plugings or more c++ plugins that are not just under unity 8 and libdee stuff ?
<undefined1> other classe
<undefined1> classes *
<Saviq> undefined1, for desktop file readers, make sure you read ubuntu-phone ML - there was a recent thread on standardizing it
<undefined1> ML ?
<Saviq> mailing list
<Saviq> undefined1, as for other classes... not sure what you mean, but there's a bunch of things we import runtime, from lp:unity-notifications, from lp:unity-scopes-shell, for example
<undefined1> ahh yes I should sign op to that.
<undefined1> Saviq:  what about mir stuff I see windows and stuff like that, under Utils libs. I know that Mir is new and all but are there plans to make something like Qt.Quick.Windows but not for X11 but for Mir ? thanks again
<mhall119> Saviq: BTW, if you want to host API docs for Unity8-specific QML components, we can support that on the new API website
<Saviq> undefined1, right, that comes from lp:unity-mir
<Saviq> mhall119, those are not public, so not much sense to host them
<mhall119> it would help anybody who's contributing to Unity 8 itself, but I suppose they can just use offline docs for that too
<Saviq> mhall119, stuff that's usable for others we try to push up to the UITK
<undefined1> thanks again Saviq  ... back to hackking
<Saviq> mhall119, that's assuming we're documenting it at all ;)
<mhall119> of course we're documenting it all, right?
<mhall119> ;)
<Saviq> yes, there's a few thousand SLOC of documentation
<Saviq> in QML
<Saviq> ;P
<undefined1> Saviq:  I like the filter options.  http://picpaste.com/cdcded76f3f9228d92c93dde6ae4c440.png   thanks for showing me the code that was already wrote so I was not writing it again myself.
<Saviq> undefined1, they're really dumb for now, though (only one item selected at any one time)
<Saviq> undefined1, and the biggest issue there it has the first item selected, even if it's not really selected
<Saviq> undefined1, something that'd have to change in lp:unity-scopes-shell, but we've decided to do this in the new scopes apis
<Saviq> so this one's on hold for now
<undefined1> Yeah I was just testing that all out there is a lot of room for imporvment. But like you where saying about unity-scopes-shell... Is that what you work on ?
<undefined1> or the shell all-together ?
<undefined1> Saviq:  Ohh I see. you are moving all the plugin libs aka Unity 0.1 too its own little area and calling it unity-scopes-shell, Well hacking on it I take it.
<Saviq> undefined1, yeah, we're moving it out, really 'cause there's a different team responsible for it, and yeah, hacking on it is easier when it's separate, too
<undefined1> +1
<undefined1> I am going to try and add radiooptionfilters (qml ones) to the list and see if I can make it so that I can use multiple options in the filter
<Saviq> undefined1, thing is that OptionSelector widget isn't really useful for multiselection
<Saviq> undefined1, as how would you display the multiple items selected when collapsed
<Saviq> anyway
<Saviq> about time to go AFK
<Saviq> o/
<undefined1>  \o
<veebers> Saviq: are you still around?
<Saviq> veebers, yup
<veebers> I'm having trouble building the unity8 debs
<veebers> Saviq: I was hoping you could help me out :-) I've been using pbuilder, but I assume you use something different? sbuild perhaps?
<veebers> Normally the command I use is: pdebuild --buildresult ../DEB-phablet/ -- --basetgz /var/cache/pbuilder/saucy-manhattan.tgz
<veebers> but it seems to stall after a while (I'm just in the process of getting more details for when it stops). Building for desktop/amd64 works fine, just not for arm
<Saviq> veebers, yeah, pbuilder was just too slow for me, sbuild is great
<Saviq> veebers, building for arm in qemu is rarely the best thing to do, though
<Saviq> veebers, whether it's pbuilder or sbuild - it's just slow (gonna be slower than Galaxy Nexus, fwiw)
<veebers> Saviq: ah nice, anything faster sounds good. I assume I have to do more than the 2 commands mentioned in "Local Setup" found here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CrossBuilding
<veebers> Saviq: ah ok, so you're suggesting building on the device
<Saviq> veebers, actual cross building is a whole other beast I'm afraid
<Saviq> veebers, and is not working well yet
<veebers> ah ok ^_^
<Saviq> veebers, we're getting there, and around January, hopefully, it should work exactly with the two commands mentioned
<Saviq> veebers, I actually have sbuild with ccache set up on my Nexus 10
<Saviq> veebers, depends on what devices you have
<veebers> Saviq: oh. is it setup to use the home directory for config/data so you don't have to set it up again after a flash?
<veebers> I have a Galaxy Nexus
<Saviq> veebers, yes, it is
<Saviq> veebers, let me package you some scripts I have around this
<veebers> Saviq: that would be awesome, thanks!
<Saviq> veebers, http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/sbuild.tar.xz - should be more or less self-explanatory
<Saviq> veebers, just run with --setup after every flash
<veebers> Saviq: nice thanks, I'll try that out
<Saviq> veebers, and without on every boot (it needs to bind-mount/symlink some stuff)
<Saviq> veebers, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild is the simplest sbuild setup I could compose
<Saviq> veebers, and you'll need a step from there to generate the gpg keys
<Saviq> veebers, namely 'sbuild-update --keygen'
<Saviq> veebers, one manual step that's still needed
<veebers> Saviq: ack, I'll take a whack at that today
<Saviq> veebers, is changing 'aufs' to 'unionfs' in /etc/schroot/chroot.d/* after creating the chroot
<Saviq> veebers, cheers, let me know if you have any issues with it
<veebers> will do
<undefined1> Saviq:  I set the filters to set them-selfs up by rendererName works alright now I am writing a delegate for each
<Saviq> veebers, on the unity8 ap tests in py3 - I'm waiting on a comment from you to ACK it
 * veebers checks comment
<veebers> Saviq: I'm responding, just have a meeting now
<Saviq> veebers, no worries, will look at it tomorrow anyway
<veebers> Saviq: ack
<Saviq> mhr3_, right, let me bring back the json thingy
<Saviq> mhr3_, pushed
<mhr3_> Saviq, thx, acked
#ubuntu-unity 2013-11-26
<Mirv> filed bug #1254986 regarding unity-mir with new Mir
<ubot5> bug 1254986 in unity-mir "unity-mir FTBFS against libmirserver11" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1254986
<Mirv> but before that the priority #1 is anyhow bug #1253685
<ubot5> bug 1253685 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in QMetaObject::activate()" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1253685
<tsdgeos> Mirv: why is that critical now? it's just at shutdown, no?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑↑↑
<tsdgeos> didrocks: ↑↑↑
<didrocks> tsdgeos: first reboot will take an additional 25s
<didrocks> tsdgeos: because whoopsie collect the crash
<tsdgeos> so we're marking something critical for 25s
<tsdgeos> not sure which qualification we'll use when we delete user data unexpectedly :D
<didrocks> tsdgeos: 25s on mako, seems to be 2 minutes on maguro
<didrocks> tsdgeos: so no, I was happy to ignore the crash, until we realized that
<didrocks> tsdgeos: seems it's an unity-mir issue
<Saviq> didrocks, FWIW I'm not even seeing such long reboot times - apport seems just interrupted here on reboot
<didrocks> Saviq: it's only the first boot
<Saviq> didrocks, re-boot
<didrocks> after you removed the crash file
<Saviq> didrocks, and yes, not seeing that
<didrocks> waow, can get multiple people confirming it
<Saviq> didrocks, I'm not saying you can't, just mentioning - tried to repro that behavior and couldn't
<didrocks> Saviq: the maguro tests were reported to me, I can only confirm the mako one thogh
<didrocks> though*
<didrocks> let's see once greyback is around what effort it is to fix it
<didrocks> oh, a greyback! :)
<greyback> didrocks: which bug? The stop unity8 crash?
<didrocks> greyback: yeah
<didrocks> I think I got the other regressions fixed (just need one testing again)
<greyback> didrocks: am on it now. Hopefully isn't much work
<didrocks> so you're the last one potentially :)
<didrocks> and then, we can repromote an image
<greyback> ok
<didrocks> thanks greyback!
<didrocks> greyback: we'll probably just cherry-pick it FYI
<greyback> didrocks: gotcha
<didrocks> greyback: on latest Mir version (libmirserver10 then) released in the distro
 * didrocks doesn't want to risk more
<didrocks> greyback: no pressure, but confirmed you are the last issue :)
<greyback> didrocks: yep, that was clear the first time :P
<didrocks> (phew, almost there ;))
<didrocks> greyback: well, I didn't get my GSM dummy fix confirmed, done now :p
<didrocks> I just raced with you, but mine was easier TBH
<didrocks> ;)
<greyback> :)
<greyback> didrocks: where's the best place to get mir 0.1.2? the mir staging ppa?
<didrocks> greyback: hum, please, use 0.1.1
<didrocks> greyback: I don't plan to add another variable of change on the phone
<didrocks> and just use 0.1.1+14.04.20131120-0ubuntu1 that we ship
<didrocks> with unity-mir + your patch
<greyback> didrocks: ok, for some reason I thought 0.1.2 has exposed this bug.
<didrocks> greyback: no, it's really latest in trusty
<didrocks> (and latest phone promoted image)
<greyback> ok
<greyback> Saviq: didrocks: can either of you have a look? https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/fix-shutdown-crash/+merge/196677
<Saviq> greyback, am
<greyback> ta
<Saviq> greyback, oh, nice catch
<greyback> Saviq: yeah, I've learned lambda functions as slots are dangerous
<Saviq> greyback, which totally makes sense
<greyback> indeed
<didrocks> oh interested
 * didrocks didn't know about that one
<greyback> but they're so pretty
<tsdgeos> greyback: why dangerous?
<tsdgeos> ah
 * tsdgeos reads the MR
<tsdgeos> greyback: good catch!
<greyback> tsdgeos: yeah. I guess we should ensure if you use lambda slot, it does not capture anything, i.e. is of form "[]"
<greyback> so there's no side effects
<tsdgeos> yeah :/
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/queuedModelCountChanged/+merge/196680 anyone?
<Saviq> didrocks, mir not yet published, you said you want to cherry-pick unity-mir
<Saviq> didrocks, but unity-mir trunk already build-depends on new mir
<Saviq> didrocks, shall we revert that b-d? especially since it FTBFS...
<Saviq> greyback, ↑↑
<greyback> Saviq: I say revert
<Saviq> greyback, ok with me uncommitting?
<greyback> Saviq: yep
<Saviq> greyback, you'll have to rebase your branch
<greyback> Saviq: I know, it's grand
<didrocks> no, don't worry
<didrocks> I don't want to take the other commit as well
<didrocks> greyback: Saviq ^
<didrocks> I just tested current unity-mir
<didrocks> + the pathc
<didrocks> and yeah, no crash
<didrocks> I'm cherry-picking directly in distro
<greyback> \o/
<didrocks> and get the changelog fixed
<didrocks> let's do it quickly
<Saviq> didrocks, ok then
<didrocks> nice work greyback!
 * greyback takes rest of the day off
<didrocks> Saviq: but clearly saw we need trunk linked to delivery in ubuntu :)
<didrocks> greyback: can I as well? :)
<didrocks> we have -proposed stuck for another fix :(
<greyback> didrocks: ask Saviq, he's always letting me take days off ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, sure, go for it
<Mirv> greyback: :D
<Mirv> cool to have the fix so quickly
<Saviq> didrocks, greyback so anyway we're still blocked for merging into lp:unity-mir due to FTBFS against new mir (and it not being published, for that matter)
<Mirv> you could merge the patch plus changelog manually and use bzr commit --author, while waiting for Mir
<greyback> Saviq: new Mir being 0.1.2? I'd better fix that FTBFS then
<Saviq> greyback, yes
<didrocks> Saviq: feel free to merge manually
<Saviq> greyback, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir/+bug/1254986
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1254986 in unity-mir "unity-mir FTBFS against libmirserver11" [Critical,New]
<didrocks> Saviq: it's a build-dep issue?
<didrocks> ah, something else
<greyback> Saviq: is it available in a PPA somewhere? I'm not sure I trust mir-staging
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> I'll let you guys figure it out :)
<greyback> Saviq: in bug, nvr mind
<Mirv> greyback: ppa:ubuntu-unity/daily-build
<greyback> Mirv: so I saw, thanks for that. I always forget that ppa
<didrocks> greyback: I added the changelog diff to your MP
<didrocks> greyback: Saviq: uploaded to unblock the image, thanks guys!
<greyback> didrocks: thank you
<Saviq> didrocks, uh, already kicked generic-land
<Saviq> didrocks, care to push the changelog yourself / do an MP?
<didrocks> Saviq: no worry, doing it
<greyback> didrocks: done
<didrocks> greyback: Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity-mir/resync-changelog/+merge/196682
<greyback> uhh, to late
<Saviq> didrocks, greyback landing
<didrocks> land whatever you want, just need the changelog to be in sync :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so we were trigger-happy with countChanged were we
<tsdgeos> a bit too soon i'd say
<Saviq> tsdgeos, would approve, if not for bug #1254898 :/
<ubot5> bug 1254898 in Unity 8 "tst_Shell::test_DashShown is unreliable" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1254898
<tsdgeos> Saviq: hmm, how common is that? and what does this have to with the other thing?
<tsdgeos> or shall we not merge anything until we fix that one?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's not that we *shall*
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-trusty/
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's just blocking us - think I found the issue, though
<tsdgeos> lots of yellow
<tsdgeos> haven't been paying attention lately it seems
<mzanetti> greyback: hey, I guess the ApplicationManager has the same issue: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/queuedModelCountChanged/+merge/196680
<greyback> mzanetti: whoa, that's interesting.
<mzanetti> greyback: yeah... tsdgeos discovered it
<tsdgeos> greyback: it's not always bad
<tsdgeos> but it was happening to me
<tsdgeos> that someone got the countChanged Signal before a third party (a repeater) was getting the insertedRows
<mzanetti> yep. I think we're not running into this with applicationmanager yet as we don't do fancy stuff onCountChanged
<tsdgeos> and so when the countChanged handler wanted to do stuff on the repeater it was weirded out by the fact that the row was still not there
<tsdgeos> and i really think it makes sense all rowInserted are processed before any count changed is invoked
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: but... shouldnt that stuff happen on Repeater.countChanged instead of mode.countChanged?
<mzanetti> model
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: well it's the decoulping problem
<tsdgeos> a item is responsible for something and a different item fro something else
<mzanetti> ah... right... we have that thing in the indicators
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yes in an ideal world, yeah, and it was my first idea of fixing it
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: but then i did think about it and if we were not chaining the signals, we'd do "endInsertSignals(); emit countChanged();"
<tsdgeos> and that means
<tsdgeos> first all rowsInserted and them all countChanged
<tsdgeos> so i thought we ought to mimic that behaviour
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ping
<Saviq> that time of the year again :D http://ubuntuone.com/2Cf5YYEfHQ96YgIdGFyVAq
<tsdgeos> you mean that time of the decade ^_^
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, that's not radioactive fallout ;)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, pong
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ouch, your queued connections break some tests
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity8-trusty-i386-ci/262/console
<tsdgeos> darg
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i am not sure i see the problem you were saying yesterday
<Cimi> tsdgeos, what?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you said "open preview in carousel, switch left/right to other items"
<tsdgeos> no?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, y
<tsdgeos> and what should i see?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, look at the bottom
<tsdgeos> i am
<Cimi> tsdgeos, the small carousel
<tsdgeos> i even put my finger in the screen :D
<tsdgeos> seems like stuff is in the same place to me
<Cimi> mmmm
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it moves up at the first swipe
<tsdgeos> ok, i'll put my finger again
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it's clear, especially in tablet mode
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ok, yes, it does
<tsdgeos> big finger :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah that's rather unfortunate :-/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, indeed
<tsdgeos> i can change the qcompare
<tsdgeos> to qtrycompare
<tsdgeos> and then it kind of works
<tsdgeos> but it highlights the need of a eventloop
<mhr3> sil2100, how are we looking on unity-scopes-api?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so maybe i should just discard this change and as mzanetti says make the other thing able to cope with countChanged possibly happening before all the rowInserted have been processed
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I didn't say that :)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: you didn't say to discard it, you did say to make the other stuff work, no?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I said the onCountChanged in the view should happen onCountChanged in the view instead of the onCountChanged of the model
<tsdgeos> ok ;-)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, it did feel slightly funky indeed
<tsdgeos> ok, let's discard it for the moment
<tsdgeos> and let's try to make it work
<tsdgeos> everyone keep in mind that countchanged in the model may trigger before the view is updated
<tsdgeos> and that's it :D
<tsdgeos> let's see if i can do that in the code i'm trying to fix
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-dashshown-test/+merge/196690
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-trusty/422/ minus debug logging
<Saviq> so the first green run since yesterday http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-trusty/
<Saviq> /food, thus
<Mirv> tsdgeos: Saviq: FYI Qt 5.2 status update, with sensors rebuilds I got rid of the previous linker error. now it has a linker error about UI Toolkit, which FTBFS:s (test failure) and I've pinged sdk team about that bug
<tsdgeos> tx!
<Saviq> Mirv, cheers!
<greyback> Mirv: Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/0.1.2-supprt/+merge/196693 fixes Mir 0.1.2
<Saviq> didrocks, ↑ what do we do? are we publishing new Mir first and letting that through or are we testing locally and forcing it in?
<didrocks> Saviq: as long as it's tested in a good variety of hardware, I have no issue with you doing a manual MP
<didrocks> Saviq: you clearly need feature ticket ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, airline CI there yet? :P I don't want to do manual, so asking what's the proper course here
<didrocks> Saviq: if only ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, I'd rather wait for mir to be released
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, sounds fine
<Saviq> k
<Mirv> but one can't build the trunk in PPA without the fix? previously I've merged manually, build mir + platform-api + unity-mir + unity-system-compositor in the PPA, tested them and released at the same time
<sil2100> mhr3: I sent it out for preNEW review, but for now nothing
<sil2100> Argh, I meant:
<sil2100> mhr3: I sent it out for preNEW reveiw yesterday, but for now there is no info regarding how it went
<Cimi> mzanetti, in that branch, we should probably check if clicking on items it hides indicators? https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/lp1238182/+merge/192965
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah... that test seems a bit minimalistic
<tsdgeos> Cimi: so yeah basically is the "up" animation that messes things up
<Cimi> tsdgeos, up animation?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: for first show animation is still not there so Y is 158.237 and for the second is already there so it's 170.038
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you know that thing that makes the item "grow" or whatever in the carouse
<tsdgeos> l
<tsdgeos> which tbh i don't know why it's happening
<tsdgeos> since it's the same item we had selected
<tsdgeos> am i making any sense?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it's just a scale
<tsdgeos> sure
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it should not affect
<tsdgeos> it does
<Cimi> tsdgeos, scales don't affect coordinates
<Cimi> afaics
<tsdgeos> they don't affect coordinates
<tsdgeos> they do affect mapToScene though
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> or maybe not
<tsdgeos> let me make sure
<Cimi> tsdgeos, you can disable the scale and see
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I think I did though
<tsdgeos> ok
<dandrader> "FAIL!  : qmltestrunner::Shell::test_DashShown(in focus) Uncaught exception: Cannot read property 'width' of undefined"
<dandrader> does anybody knows what's that about ↑
 * dandrader is now using the arrow char as well :)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6478600/ does defenitely make it go away
<tsdgeos> dandrader: yes, Saviq is merging a fix for it
<dandrader> tsdgeos, cool. thanks
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can you confirm?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, you around?
<sil2100> mhr3: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity-scopes-api/package_name/+merge/196700 <- with this in, we're ready to go with enabling in cu2d!
<mhr3> sil2100, thx, approved
<seb128> sil2100, mhr3: +1
<Saviq> nic-doffay, here
<nic-doffay> Saviq, re this: https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/category-transition-speed-fix/+merge/195203
<nic-doffay> Not quite sure how to get around the speed issue without other issues occurring with this approach.
<tsdgeos> dandrader: saviq stuff merged
<Saviq> tsdgeos, dandrader I'll take care of restarting merges
<Saviq> nic-doffay, why would the speed different, when you have the same amount of travel and same duration?
<dandrader> Saviq, thanks. and don't forget about finishing the review of https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/runningAppsEndClose/+merge/196257 ;)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, that's the thing the travel isn't always the same. I had to add some clauses due to other bugs that occur.
<Saviq> dandrader, I never started ;P
<nic-doffay> Which you mentioned in a previous comment.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, why isn't it the same?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it should be
<Saviq> nic-doffay, will have another look soon
<nic-doffay> Saviq, if you set the speed to the scope height then reset it to the collapsed/uncollapsed height as you suggested you can see a noticeable change.
<nic-doffay> Basically like a bounce.
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yes
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so what we do here is unknown :)
<tsdgeos> well now that we know what happens we can try to find out how to fix/workaround it
<tsdgeos> i'll have a look after lunch
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yeah I think that when it changes currentIndex position etc is screwed up maybe because it's still animating
<tsdgeos> may be, now lunch!
<Cimi> tsdgeos, don't answer if you're eating, that's how I do :P
<mhr3> Saviq, do we need something in the json card templates that specifies how many lines of text should be reserved to the title?
<mhr3> Saviq, otherwise apps cards would look like music ones (minus the subtitle)
<mhr3> Saviq, plus how are we going to specify the different card sizes? will the json include size in grid units or something?
<Saviq> mhr3, this might have changed, but last I checked it was "up to two lines for title+subtitle"
<Saviq> mhr3, so if there's no subtitle - title can span two lines, but if there's subtitle - title just one line
<mhr3> Saviq, so current music renderer can't be done using the templates?
<mhr3> music-grid that is
<Saviq> mhr3, meaning 2 lines for title + 1 line subtitle?
<mhr3> as it has two lines + subtitle
<mhr3> right
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah that was the plan last I read it, but I vaguely remember that changing
<Saviq> mhr3, either way, no, I don't think we should do so much for specifying it
<mhr3> Saviq, what about the card sizes?
<Saviq> mhr3, it should adapt dynamically
<Saviq> mhr3, card sizes
<Saviq> mhr3, we definitely need small/medium/large to be in the json
<Saviq> mhr3, which translate to GUs
<Saviq> mhr3, we shouldn't need to allow arbitrary sizes, but that's also something that wasn't clear in the spec
<mhr3> i'm just wondering whether that'll be enough
<mhr3> at least looking at the visual spec and what have in the jsons... might be missing stuff
<Cimi> Saviq, what shall I do with this? https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-1214423/+merge/192868
<Saviq> mhr3, oh yeah jsons are not complete for sure
<Cimi> Saviq, we have a WIP doc here https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1Ded64oMdX10F5vYPoarUVle-J7qLs9-ilyPtoIZoUwU/edit
<Saviq> Cimi, reply to the comments at least ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, basically I put myself on hold on that
<Cimi> sdk or not?
<mhr3> Saviq, is someone already working on creating a renderer out of the json?
<Saviq> Cimi, if it's going to the SDK, probably doesn't make sense to get it into unity8 first
<mhr3> Saviq, cause i'm not if you're expecting me to :)
<Cimi> Saviq, exactly
<Saviq> mhr3, I'm not (expecting you to)
<Saviq> mhr3, and I am, when I can
<mhr3> Saviq, think we should sync up on what we expect to have from each other for next week ;)
<Saviq> mhr3, I expect to have a first iteration of the card renderer that will read the json and adapt accordingly
<Saviq> mhr3, stand alone, tested
<Saviq> mhr3, so no dependency on you
<mhr3> good, i should have things prepared to hook it up to real scopes
<mhr3> then we just need real scopes :)
<Cimi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1253067
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1253067 in Unity 8 "Slow and unsable with atom n270" [Undecided,New]
<Cimi> really that bad???
<Saviq> Cimi, icanhascommentrightsonthatdoc? kthxbai
<Cimi> Saviq, tak
<Saviq> Cimi, I'd say that bug is just something not working right, not actual issues
<Cimi> yeah
<Cimi> Saviq, I thought it would have been faster than compiz
<Cimi> Saviq, however, all the ubuntu shapes are consuming shaders, right?
<Saviq> Cimi, as does most of QML itself anyway
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, it's not a magic word, or a magic resource hog ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, and compiz/unity7 is made out of shaders just as well
<Cimi> Saviq, well, intel 915 has limited shader units
<Cimi> not sure which one is more graphically intense on this regard
<Saviq> Cimi, lower than Galaxy Nexus? doubt it ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, unity7 on the intel 915 has fallback mode
<Cimi> Saviq, no blur iirc
<Cimi> Saviq, to use less shaders
<Cimi> like maybe not gaussian but mipmap or not blur at all
<Cimi> galaxy nexus might have more updated OpenGL specs
<Cimi> specs/support
<mhr3> just let i915 die
<mhr3> it had a good run
<mhr3> but we have real gpus now
<Cimi> mhr3, so we should let the galaxy nexus and nexus 4 die as well?
<Cimi> we have so much performance work to do...
<Cimi> I'd stop working on unity new features just to improve performance
<mhr3> Cimi, i didn't say anything about galaxy nexus, i'm talking about i915 which is super old gpu that doesn't even do opengl es
<mhr3> tsdgeos, re the countchanged branch, afaict you'd have to compress those events to be safe
<Saviq> aaaah I got a typing machine in my phone!
<tsdgeos> mhr3: hmmm?¿
<mhr3> tsdgeos, oh wait it doesn't include the actual count
<mhr3> still, the qt guys had a good reason not to expose a count property on the models :)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: actually they did
<tsdgeos> just in the qml models though
<tsdgeos> because they never thought people would want to share the same interface with something that can be either a qml model or a c++ one
<tsdgeos> ...
<tsdgeos> ...
<mhr3> would be nice if we could get rid of them too then
<Saviq> now that's what I like to see http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-trusty/
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ? what issue do you have with count?
<Saviq> mhr3, there's rowCount and columnCount on the models all the same?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, it's just weird to have it a notifiable property
<tsdgeos> why?
<mhr3> as a*
<mhr3> cause count changes when rows dis-/appear
<mhr3> a separate signal is just asking for all the trouble you're expriencing
<tsdgeos> not really
<tsdgeos> my problem is just because our implementation sucks
<tsdgeos> not because anything else
<mhr3> but it sucks cause there's no correct way to do it
<tsdgeos> right, i just need to change the Qt code to do it right unfortunately
<mzanetti> MacSlow: is the fullscreen notifications ready for review?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, yup
<MacSlow> mzanetti, oh... let me push it... :)
<mzanetti> MacSlow: ok... there's a ton of conflicts. can you merge those?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, yeah... that's solved...
<mzanetti> nice
<MacSlow> mzanetti, r493 pushed
<MacSlow> mzanetti, if you want to test it with the fullscreen simunlock, plain lp:unity-notifications will do
<MacSlow> mzanetti, regarding the stand-alone example I mean
<mzanetti> MacSlow: I'll run it on the device with the real sim pin
<MacSlow> mzanetti, you're lucky you have a locked sim :)
<mzanetti> MacSlow: ?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I only have an unlocked sim, which fits into my GN
<Saviq> MacSlow, you can lock it ;)
<mzanetti> …
<mzanetti> MacSlow: and: you could even make the other fit in there :D
<MacSlow> Saviq, nope... two different form-factors on the simcards/slots and I don't have an adapter
 * mzanetti has a bunch of self made adapter for all his self cut sims
<Saviq> MacSlow, excuses, excuses
<MacSlow> mzanetti, hm... too fiddly for my taste
<mzanetti> MacSlow: and: you can use qdbus to lock the sim with Ubuntu Touch
<MacSlow> Saviq, I just don't want to mess things up  :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, that's the only way to have things to fix, though!
<mzanetti> anyways. you can also fiddle with all sorts of python stuff to mock it if you find that less fiddlier :)
<MacSlow> mzanetti, well I have done that already so :)
 * Saviq is pretty interested in how will www.knowroaming.com pan out
<MacSlow> mzanetti, what's the qdbus way to lock it
<mzanetti> MacSlow: something like "qdbus --system org.ofono /ril_0 or.ofono.SimManager.LockSim"
<Saviq> mterry, notes
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> mterry, you got off the hook ;)
<mterry> Saviq, :)
<MacSlow> Saviq, ah... just realoaded the page again (https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/notification-fullscreen-support) and the conflicts are gone now... phew
<Saviq> MacSlow, cheers
<MacSlow> Saviq, LP was a bit slow then today
<tsdgeos> Cimi: maybe we can just cheat...
<dandrader> Cimi, I was talking about this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1213956
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1213956 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "drag handle for an open indicator is not reliable" [Undecided,Triaged]
<Cimi> tsdgeos, that's why I wanted the rendererName :P
<tsdgeos> Cimi: what about http://paste.ubuntu.com/6479319/
<tsdgeos> the code in there is trying to adjust the y in case we have to show a new row of the filter grid
<tsdgeos> but if there's just 1 row there's no need to do anything at all
<Cimi> yeah
<Saviq> didrocks, any word on when new mir gets published?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can you see if that's acceptable looking?
<didrocks> Saviq: when they will fix the bug set on #ubuntu-mir
<Saviq> didrocks, ok thanks
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I'm having a look
<greyback> dandrader: ping
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, we talked yesterday with mhr3 and pstolowski about what they're doing for the new scopes backend - they've created a new version of the Unity plugin, which works fine, but has the disadvantage of having to change the version number in the import statement
<dandrader> greyback, pong
<mzanetti> Saviq: so?
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, on top of that they/we'll need to diverge some of our QML soonish
<Saviq> mzanetti, makes it difficult to switch between old and new backend
<mzanetti> Saviq: true. but why would we want to look back after the transition?
<tsdgeos> +1
<mhall119> Saviq: kgunn: I'm on trusty r28, can you tell me what's going on in these screenshots? http://ubuntuone.com/0wDQmCpQCjlFzhVYrx4rb6 and http://ubuntuone.com/2G8J7z7XUuAf0sUQC9l9JI
<Saviq> mzanetti, *after* is fine
<mzanetti> heh
<Saviq> mzanetti, the time between now and after is tricky
<Saviq> mhall119, 'could not access backend storage' I'm afraid
<mhall119> Saviq: meaning?
<mzanetti> Saviq: well. does it mean that enabling the new backend would break lots of stuff?
<Saviq> mhall119, can't access the images
<Saviq> mzanetti, it doesn't work at all yet
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos ideally we should be able to switch by just exporting a different import path
<mhall119> Saviq: you can't access the ones I  linked to, or Unity can't access the thumbnail images?
<Saviq> mhall119, I can't access U1
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah... then I've read the first sentence wrong
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah that'd be the best
<mhall119> ok, I'll describe it then
<Saviq> mhall119, or upload to people.c.c?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: why we need to change the api?
<mzanetti> Saviq: well... do they use unity-api?
<mhall119> Saviq: I get blank thumbnails for some open apps, and when switching to them it seems to have to restart the app
<mhall119> Saviq: the links work for me..
<Saviq> mhall119, sounds like app lifecycle killed the app and the app didn't store/read its archive?
<Saviq> mhall119, that's not all fleshed out yet
<Saviq> greyback, ↑ sounds right?
<greyback> reading
<mhall119> it seems to happen a lot with webapps, but also with some QML apps
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, we need to change the api 'cause there's a change in approach
<tsdgeos> ok
<mzanetti> Saviq: so in that case the switching back/forth wouldn't work in any case
<mhall119> Saviq: on the second one, the indicator menu and icon don't match up, I get the Battery menu on the Messaging icon, the Messaging menu on the network icon, etc
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's on a per-component basis, really
<greyback> Saviq: yes that would be my guess.
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's only 5 places where we actually import Unity
<mzanetti> mhall119: known bug
<Saviq> mhall119, that's fixed already
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> greyback: is there a way for me to provide useful information to you about the app thumbnail thing?
<Saviq> mzanetti, what we're after is basically minimizing the divergence, i.e. until a component works with both, we don't want to make a copy of it
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, FWIW I wanted to split unity8 into a few Unity.UI.Foo modules in any case
<greyback> mhall119: contents of .cache/upstart/unity8.log is handy.
<mzanetti> Saviq: fine with me
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that's the ideal, if you can make them decoupled enough :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: this would be the time to make use of unity-api for the scopes stuff
<greyback> mhall119: and do a "ps ax" on the device to check if the applications with black thumbnails are running or not
<Saviq> mzanetti, not really, since we don't really have the new API yet
<mhall119> greyback: and where would you like me to send the log?
<Saviq> mzanetti, so splitting it would just be a pain at this point
<greyback> mhall119: create a bug please
<greyback> mhall119: against unity-mir
<Saviq> mhall119, that's bug #1193099 btw
<ubot5> bug 1193099 in Unity 8 "Unity: thumbnails for running apps are not cached" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1193099
<mzanetti> Saviq: how about this? We start the new one with a new version number. change all the old imports to be named imports. then we can load both, the old and the new and at some point drop the old imports
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'd be worried that would affect what works currently
<Saviq> mzanetti, say if the new backend's plugin crashed on init or something
<mhall119> greyback: well, one missing app thumbnail has a running process, another doesn't
<mhr3> mzanetti, yea, we're still changing the abi a lot, that might happen quite often
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, unless they completely finish the new plugin and do the transition of unity to it in a single merge, there's always a high risk of breakage
<Saviq> mhall119, and the other bug #1253804
<ubot5> bug 1253804 in Ubuntu UX "[regression] Indicator icons don't match the settings they display" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1253804
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, but we're just too early in the new stuff's dev process I think
<mhall119> greyback: do you want a new bug, or should I just add my info to #1193099 ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, and also, that wouldn't really help when you want to use the same type from two different named imports
<greyback> mhall119: could you determine reliable steps to reproduce the bug please, and add them to that bug. I can't tackle it right now.
<Saviq> mzanetti, 'cause you'd have to change the named import anyway
<mzanetti> Saviq: well... if it doesn't do anything yet I'd say they should continue in a separate branch/repo/whatever until it makes sense starting to integrate it
<Saviq> mzanetti, or worse - its usage
<mhall119> greyback: only process I know is "use the phone for a while"
<mhall119> sometimes it happens right away with only 2 apps, sometimes it takes 6 or more before it happens
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'm not really sure what you want to hear from me tbh
<Saviq> mzanetti, ideas ;)
<mhr3> Saviq, mzanetti, i'd actually want to merge stuff this week, it's nowhere near complete.. and disabled by default, but we want it easy to actually play with it
<greyback> mhall119: yuk. Ok, well just add that, I'll see what I can do
<mzanetti> doorbell
<mzanetti> brb
<mhr3> Saviq, that reminds me, if there's no "home.scope" shell is weird :P
<Saviq> mhr3, possible
<Saviq> mhr3, that's because you said home.scope is just another scope last cycle ;P
<Saviq> mhr3, and so we had to store that name somewhere to make it special
<Saviq> mhr3, now we probably need to change that name
<mhr3> Saviq, i think the issue is that shell waits for it and disables some functionality while it's not there
<mhall119> greyback: ok, added screenshot, log, and description or running/not running processes
<Saviq> mhr3, something like this might happen indeed
<mhr3> Saviq, so really we should have a signal that says "loading done" and anything disabled will get away
<greyback> mhall119: thank you
<Saviq> mhr3, it's a string in Dash.qml
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, you don't have that signal either ;P
<Saviq> mhr3, or didn't have, at least
<mhr3> i'm blame dednick
<mhr3> as he's on holiday :)
<Saviq> good call
<mhr3> Saviq, anyway, idea how to fix it for new while keeping it working for old?
<mhr3> Saviq, Q_PROPERTY(bool loadingFinishedActuallyWorks) ;)
<Saviq> mhr3, I'm starting to think just a branch on top of lp:unity8 will be the easiest... and easiest to integrate then
<Saviq> mhr3, otherwise we'll end up with copies of all the files that just need one line changed
<mhr3> Saviq, but pain to develop against, you'll have to always base on it
<Saviq> mhr3, but then you won't have to reintegrate changes to files that were changed in trunk in your copy
<Saviq> mhr3, or people would at least have to make sure to apply any changes to both
<mhr3> Saviq, i just want the switch to new be as simple as possible even during development
<Saviq> mhr3, which doesn't feel awesome
<mzanetti> MacSlow: just ran your branch on the phone. it's nowwhere near fullscreen :)
<mhr3> Saviq, if that means separate unity8 branch, it's already a fail
<mhr3> ..or we need it in ppa
<Saviq> mhr3, dunno, it feels easy enough to just have two checkouts
<Saviq> mhr3, oh you mean for people that just want to grab packages?
<mhr3> yes
<mzanetti> why would someone want to do that?
<Saviq> mzanetti, to see progress
<Saviq> mhr3, separate branch + ppa acceptable?
<mzanetti> in that case I guess ./run should be acceptable too
<mhr3> meh, i guess that's what it takes
 * mhr3 really didn't want ppa
<Saviq> mhr3, only other idea I can think of: have a copy of Shell.qml and any other .qml files that need changes
<MacSlow> mzanetti, you've not used the example from lp:unity-notifications I assume... so the notification you triggered didn't use the new hint for fullscreen.
<Saviq> mhr3, but then integrating trunk changes in there will be painful
<mzanetti> yep. that's an issue
<Saviq> mhr3, if we try and maintain backwards compatibility between the two, we'll just stumble upon roadblocks and it will influence what we do
<Saviq> make us jump through hoops
<mhr3> Saviq, yea, that's true indeed
<mhr3> Saviq, ok then, separate branch it is
<mhr3> +ppa
<Saviq> mhr3, let me know if you need help setting it up, + recipes and such
<Saviq> mhr3, and I promise you we'll help with any conflict with merging trunk in there
<mhr3> first i need unity-scopes-api in distro :)
<Saviq> mhr3, obviously then, when there are changes that can go into trunk directly - that's where they should go straight away
<davidcalle> sil2100, hey, could you please have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~davidc3/cupstream2distro-config/jamendo-scope/+merge/196735 ?
<sil2100> davidcalle: hey! Sure, I'll look into this in a moment :)
<davidcalle> sil2100, thanks
<mzanetti> Saviq: can't compile unity8 on the phone because qmirserver.h isn't found
<mzanetti> installing libunity-mir-dev doesn't work because of a missing dep to libunity-mir1 >= 0.2-something
<mzanetti> is there an issue currently or is my device borked?
<Saviq> mzanetti, should be working, checking
<Saviq> mzanetti, sure you don't have no ppa enabled, btw?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah
<Saviq> mzanetti, so yeah, daily-build ppa might cause it
<Saviq> mzanetti, ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-unity/daily-build
<mzanetti> Saviq: nope. not installed
<Saviq> mzanetti, not installed meaning not enabled?
<mzanetti> yeah
<Saviq> mzanetti, libunity-mir-dev installs fine from distro here
<mzanetti> ah crap. I know what's happening
<Saviq> mzanetti, apt-cache policy libunity-mir-dev libunity1 ?
<mzanetti> Saviq: I had libunity-mir from your tgz to test the sigstop thingie
<Saviq> mzanetti, right
<davidcalle> sil2100, I almost sorted it before committing, that bothers me too. Next time ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, so yeah, apt-cache policy would've told you that
<sil2100> davidcalle: yeah, I guess let's use a separate clean up branch and merge for that ;)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yeah I think I don't have better ideas now
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i tried multiplying the result by the scale
<tsdgeos> but didn't work at all
<Cimi> tsdgeos, actually no
<Cimi> tsdgeos, are we sure this will work when its not first category?
<tsdgeos> i don't see why it should not
<tsdgeos> but no i am not completely sure
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I guess this moves conentY
<Cimi> tsdgeos, sometimes contentY might need to be adjusted
<Cimi> let me try
<Cimi> tsdgeos, would be better getting the position of the carousel at all
<Cimi> tsdgeos, not the current item inside
<tsdgeos> Cimi: well, but that defeats the purpose of the code as far as i understand
<tsdgeos> that is making sure the current item is visible
<tsdgeos> mzanetti knows more though
<tsdgeos> since he wrote it :D
<Cimi> tsdgeos, seems to work actually..
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so I'm fine with it if you want to commit
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I was testing it in weird positions
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ok, commiting then
<Cimi> dandrader|lunch, not trivial to code... had a look already
<tsdgeos> Saviq: something is missing in deps?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'm getting
<tsdgeos> CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:64 (message):
<tsdgeos>   Could not determine plugin installation dir.
<tsdgeos> anyone?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ↑↑ ?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, latest unity-api
<mhr3> 7.80.4 iirc
<tsdgeos> taht still didn't hit the repos
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes, latest unity-api
<tsdgeos> why do we depend on it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, because it defines the path to install shell-facing plugins
<Saviq> tsdgeos, take it from daily-build
<tsdgeos> it's confusing when i'm using the development branch of the distro but still need the development-development branch to get stuff to work :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, it's not often that happens, sorry
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it'd have been released already if not for a lot of things that obviously had to happen just now
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, actually not even daily-build...
<mhr3> tsdgeos, clearly you pull too often ;)
<tsdgeos> well i'm trying to not get my branch billions of hard merges to do
<Saviq> tsdgeos, actually it's there, yeah
<tsdgeos> but i guess i can just call it a day and wait for stuff to happen
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's going to be in distro real soon
<Cimi> so it's ready for review now https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/dash-renderers/+merge/196285
<Cimi> Saviq, we should really change to read only properties and do some polishing
<Saviq> Cimi, sure, but then we're replacing all those soon...
<Saviq> with "Dash toolkit"
<Saviq> well, not all - some
<Saviq> alesage, hey, could you update https://code.launchpad.net/~allanlesage/unity8/indicator-stubs/+merge/192059 somewhen?
<alesage> Saviq, yes it's on the list, will do today
<Saviq> alesage, great, thanks
<Saviq> alesage, on that note... do you think you could extend it to test against a regression of bug #1253804 ?
<ubot5> bug 1253804 in Ubuntu UX "[regression] Indicator icons don't match the settings they display" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1253804
<Saviq> alesage, should be relatively easy
<Saviq> alesage, just leave a note on the MP please if you managed to do it, otherwise we'll take over tomorrow
<alesage> Saviq ok noted :)
<Saviq> mhr3, can you provide context on https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/changeset-demultiplexer/+merge/196291 ?
<mhr3> right
<Saviq> didrocks, sil2100, unity-api release was postponed for some reason? I see it's there in daily-build, but not in landing plan?
<didrocks> Saviq: just postponed before of all the recent mess, we will resume that tomorrow :)
<Saviq> didrocks, ok thanks
<Saviq> didrocks, have a good evening o/
<didrocks> thanks, you too!
<mhall119> thanks guys for the quick update release, you rock!
#ubuntu-unity 2013-11-27
<tsdgeos> arg, that unity package still not released
<tsdgeos> will un-update unity8
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just grab unity-api from daily-ppa
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and to answer your question - yes, today
<didrocks> (for unity-api? yeah, it's targeted and Mirv is working on it as we speak)
<Mirv> yeah, working on it, just some weird python problems because of which I'm reflashing fully
<Mirv> ie. unity8 autopilot tests didn't start
<sil2100> pete-woods: ping!
<pete-woods> sil2100: hi
<Saviq> that was a loud ping!
<pete-woods> ;)
<mhr3_> sil2100, so, any pattern to follow for the versioning issue you mentioned yesterday?
<nic-doffay> Has anyone gotten this error with phablet-network on trusty before? Network connection file "uuid=1042ce84-5e70-4eea-b373-fe87b6b8b832" cannot be read
<sil2100> mhr3_: hm, let me think about that for a moment!
<mhr3_> saviq, is there a known battery issue with latest images? my phone never survives overnight lately
<Saviq> mhr3_, I'd say mtp-server and mediascanner crashing all the time and apport collecting crashes
<mhr3_> saviq, don't have either in /var/crash, though i do have powerd crash file... i have a feeling that's related
<Saviq> mhr3_, right, if powerd crashed, it never went into suspend
<mhr3_> still can't believe the entire thing boots just when charging it
<mhr3_> sil2100, btw anything still missing to push unity-scopes-api
<mhr3_> ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you check what's going on with track durations in music previews? I get songs that are like 23hrs long
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... strange. but yeah, I can check
<nic-doffay> Saviq, who should I chat to about phablet-network issues?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, Sergio
<nic-doffay> Saviq, what chan?
<sil2100> mhr3_: I'm pushing it today! As for the versioning schemes, how long do you plan on using this PPA for testing?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, he's not around
<Saviq> nic-doffay, best file a bug against phablet-tools
<mhr3_> sil2100, couple of weeks i guess
<mzanetti> Saviq: it works fine for all the sample data I have in use here
<mzanetti> Saviq: the time is delivered from the scope backend
<Saviq> nic-doffay, apport-bug phablet-tools
<Saviq> mzanetti, let me print them ou
<Saviq> t
<Saviq> mzanetti, so it comes in as string?
<Saviq> mzanetti, you're not processing it in any way?
<mzanetti> Saviq: int
 * Saviq adds debugging to scopes-shell
<mzanetti> Saviq: I load it into a QTime with addSecs() and then use toString("hh:mm:ss")
<Saviq> mzanetti, wonder if it comes in msecs from banshee or something
<nic-doffay> Saviq, commented here: https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/category-transition-speed-fix/+merge/195203
<mzanetti> Saviq: I populated it with some other music player. can't recall the name. mhr3 told me to
<mzanetti> it wasn't banshee iirc
<mhr3_> rb is the default
<Saviq> rb == rhythmbox
<mzanetti> ah right
<mhr3_> so what's the issue?
<mhr3_> banshee gives length in milliseconds?
<mhr3_> sounds incredibly useful
<mzanetti> :)
<mhr3_> anyway, bug in scope
<mzanetti> mhr3_: iirc mpris does stuff in milliseconds too
<Saviq> mhr3_, looks like it
<Saviq> 272514 is not a sane song length in seconds
<Saviq> yeah, unity7 is broken there, too
<Cimi> Saviq, mzanetti https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/dash-renderers/+merge/196285
<Cimi> this doesn't fil here
<Cimi> *fail
<Saviq> Cimi, http://pad.lv/1255452
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1255452 in Unity 8 "Dash::test_show_scope_on_load is flaky" [High,Triaged]
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> Saviq, let me look at it
<Saviq> Cimi, feel free
<mzanetti> Cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/dash-renderers/+merge/196285/comments/455645
<Cimi> Saviq, yeah I got a bug on the indicagtors
<Cimi> but I believe it's better for dednick
<Cimi> mzanetti, I know you get launchpad karma but you can tell me directly when I'm online for those things :)
<mzanetti> Cimi: :D
<Cimi> mzanetti, fixed
<mzanetti> Cimi: but how should I manage to catch Saviq then?
<Cimi> mzanetti, you can go and do the real review now :P
<mzanetti> :P
<Cimi> mzanetti, creating a bot
<Cimi> mzanetti, saviq has a bot
<Cimi> mzanetti, he cannot be always the first one to track bugs, he must have one come on!
<Cimi> :S
<Cimi> :D
<mzanetti> hehe
<Cimi> unless Saviq is a bot
 * Cimi mmmm ::D
<Saviq> shh
<Cimi> ahah
<Saviq> mzanetti, mhr3_, davidcalle? bug #1255500
<ubot5> bug 1255500 in unity-lens-music (Ubuntu) "banshee scope reports length in milliseconds for previews" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1255500
<Saviq> FWIW it also includes songs that I have on my phone...
<Saviq> which is kinda weird
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah, so it happens in unity7 too?
<Saviq> mzanetti, oh yes
<Saviq> http://goo.gl/KKFLTl
<mzanetti> meh...  Could not determine plugin installation dir.
<mzanetti> :D
<davidcalle> Saviq, Björk does have very long songs ;)
<mzanetti> lol
<Saviq> davidcalle, indeed!
<Saviq> mzanetti, new unity-api
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's in distro now
<Saviq> mzanetti, ./build -c will pull it for you
<mzanetti> nope... tried that. but probably I need to dist-upgrade first
<davidcalle> Saviq, looking at it <- pstolowski, is it fine if I fix it in the preview creation instead of the db parsing ?
<Saviq> davidcalle, please no
<Saviq> davidcalle, unity8 would be broken still
<mzanetti> how would that even work?
<davidcalle> Saviq, I don't thing it would, I mean, the preview creation in the scope
<mzanetti> guessing if it is too much by a factor of 1000?
<Saviq> davidcalle, aah
<davidcalle> think*
<davidcalle> mzanetti, that would be fun :)
<Saviq> davidcalle, in that case yeah, as long as unity-core spits out seconds, we're good
<Saviq> mzanetti, crap, for https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/music-preview/+merge/193803 you need to add QtMultimedia to fake-env.install
<pstolowski> Saviq, davidcalle yes, the problem is in the scope, it needs to do the conversion
<mzanetti> Saviq: done
<mhr3_> davidcalle, i don't follow, why do you want to fix it just in preview instead of db parsing?
<mzanetti> Saviq: I just needed to merge with trunk as all the cmakelists have changed
<Saviq> mzanetti, mhm
<Saviq> davidcalle, what do you think should be done with songs from my phone?
<Saviq> davidcalle, I think it caches it in the database
<Saviq> davidcalle, that's why I have 3 copies of the same song there - one local (laptop), one remote (NAS), one on phone
<Saviq> davidcalle, local+remote are added to the database as usual, so that's expected, but the phone one should be filtered I think - ideal would be unless it's connected :)
<davidcalle> Saviq, interesting. Actually, I think the scope should deduplicate that itself all the time.
<Saviq> davidcalle, or even that, yeah
<davidcalle> mhr3_, nevermind, I found the db parsing bit for duration.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, I'm afraid I don't get your reasoning re: transition speed, what "bouncing" do you have in mind?
<karni> What is UNITY_RESULT_TYPE_PERSONAL and UNITY_RESULT_TYPE_SEMI_PERSONAL compared to UNITY_RESULT_TYPE_DEFAULT ?
<Saviq> mhr3_, pstolowski ↑?
<pstolowski> karni, DEFAULT = a public content
<pstolowski> karni, PERSONAL = for results such as personal documents on your hdd
<pstolowski> karni, SEMI_PERSONAL = re.g. esults coming from a personal clud afair
<karni> pstolowski: I see, thank you!
<pstolowski> karni, they affect sorting; personal content takes precedence over non-personal
<karni> ACK
<pstolowski> yw
<mzanetti> Saviq: no... still can
<mzanetti> 't find the plugin dir
<Saviq> mzanetti, apt-cache policy libunity-api-dev ?
<mzanetti> 7.80.3+13.10.20130927.1-0ubuntu1
<mzanetti> hmm... that seems a bit old
<Saviq> mzanetti, and 7.80.4 not available yet?
<mzanetti> apparently not
<Saviq> mzanetti, might not have reached your mirror yet
<Saviq> mzanetti, or archive, for that matter
<Saviq> mzanetti, grab it from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-api/7.80.4+14.04.20131126.2-0ubuntu1
 * mzanetti removes .de from sources lists
<mzanetti> yep. better now
<mzanetti> Cimi: your branch conflicts with trunk
<Cimi> again :\
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> I fixed it the other day
<Cimi> I'll fix it
<Cimi> mzanetti, no conflicts here
<Cimi> mzanetti, just merged and repushed
<davidcalle> pstolowski, can you please have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~davidc3/unity-lens-music/banshee-track-duration-seconds/+merge/196879 ?
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok. works now
<mzanetti> Cimi: did we come to a conclusion on what we should use to tag those bugs you mentioned yesterday?
<mzanetti> Cimi: hmm... now the local videos isn't a carousel any more. is that wanted?
<Cimi> mzanetti, how many videos you have?
<mzanetti> huh? now it turned into a carousel after wating for a couple of seconds
<nic-doffay> Saviq, whoa only saw your response now.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, the "bounce" I'm talking about is basically a noticeble delay between the animation and it's end.
<nic-doffay> in the "to:" the FilterGrid's height is set to the scopeViewHeight, then onStopped it's set to either uncollapsed or collapsed height.
<nic-doffay> It's between these two that you can see that issue, which was why I did it the way I currently am. But unfortunately that causes the speed variation between the collapsing and expansion now. I'm unsure how to get around this.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, ok, let's start from the beginning, say a category is at y=100, scopeViewHeight=500, uncollapsedHeight=1000
<Saviq> nic-doffay, first step is animation to height=500, second step is setting height=1000
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah that's fine.
<nic-doffay> It's when the uncollapsed height is less than the scopeViewHeight that the issue happens.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, ok, so say y=400, scopeViewHeight=500, uncollapsedHeight=400
<Saviq> nic-doffay, there's only one step there, then, animate to height=400
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and y gets animated to y=100 at the same time
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I tried that already I think let me just refresh my memory quickly...
<Saviq> nic-doffay, as long as the y and height animations are in sync, which they should be, I see no reason for bouncing
<Saviq> nic-doffay, I think your issue was with the fact that you animate to height=500 in that case, and then re-set to 400
<Cimi> mzanetti, it loads the carousel with more than 6 elements
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but then you solved that already I think
<Cimi> mzanetti, otherwise it shows the grid
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah. I was just confused as I knew I had more of them and it still was grid. and suddenly it turned into a carousel
<nic-doffay> Saviq, in that case it could be an issue with the root.y I haven't taken into account any y positioning because the root.y of the filter grid always printed 0.
<mzanetti> Cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/dash-renderers/+merge/196285/comments/455703
<Saviq> nic-doffay, that's because it's wrapped by a Loader, in which it's always at 0
<mhr3_> sil2100, ping?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and anyway y in a Flickable won't help you, unless you take contentY and originY into account, at which point it starts to be better if you just use mapToItem / mapFromItem
<mhr3_> sil2100, finished thinking about the pattern yet?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, would you recommend using mapToItem?
<sil2100> mhr3_: yeah ;p Basically it's really hard to do, as the daily-release pattern is well, daily-dated - so best choice would be to simply put a +2 weeks date with a ~ on it
<sil2100> mhr3_: I published unity-scopes-api btw.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, as long as you can get to the item you want to map to
<nic-doffay> Saviq, here's the simplified code which has a "bounce" but fixes the speed issue. I can't help but think there must be some other way around this. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6484230/
<mhr3_> sil2100, hm, then i'll just increment the micro version and have it incremented in trunk unity when we merge it
<Saviq> nic-doffay, can you record the bounce you mention? kazam is relatively good at it - make sure to set a high framerate and only record the window
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah sure.
<bregma> Saviq, do you know where I should start looking if I want to run Unity8 fullscreen on my desktop?
<sil2100> mhr3_: is that feasible? Since you would have to have permission from the unity8 guys
<sil2100> mhr3_: since yes, a micro bump and ~ is the way to go, but I didn't think you wanted to release a new upstream version bump
<Saviq> bregma, if you mean to have a tablet-like session, it's still impossible to run unity8@Mir outside of android I'm afraid
<Saviq> bregma, bug #1246851 and bug #1246850 were last things I filed last I tried
<ubot5> bug 1246851 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "qtubuntu-android is the only package providing mir QPA plugins" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1246851
<ubot5> bug 1246850 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in AccelerometerCommon::AccelerometerCommon()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1246850
<mhr3_> sil2100, well, i want the ppa to upgrade distro if you use it
<mhr3_> upgrade distro version of unity8 that is
<bregma> Saviq, I can run it as a phone in an X11 session on the desktop (default QPA) but I'd like to go to tablet mode, is there a simple way?
<Saviq> bregma, -fullscreen
<Saviq> bregma, or just resize the window, for that matter
<bregma> resising windows doesn;t work when Unity8 is the window manager
<bregma> I'll try -fullscreen
<Saviq> bregma, yeah, then -fullscreen
<Saviq> bregma, you also want -mousetouch
<Saviq> bregma, to convert mouse events to touch ones
<bregma> a --help option would be nice
<Saviq> bregma, indeed
<Saviq> bregma, ./run -h has some
<Saviq> bregma, but yeah, we need a -h for unity8 itself
<bregma> I want mouse and touch events, since this is a desktop session, can I get both?
<Saviq> bregma, depends if you want to distinguish between them
<Saviq> bregma, actually even Qt thinks of merging the two, although that's some time away
<Saviq> bregma, -mousetouch will convert mouse events to touch for the shell, and leave touch ones be
<Saviq> bregma, so everything should work as expected, using both pointer and touch interaction
<bregma> Saviq, -fullscreen still looks like a phone, do I need to install additional packages or use a PPA (this is Trusty)?
<Saviq> bregma, no
<bregma> :(
<Saviq> bregma, unity8 -fullscreen starts, correctly, full-screen here
<Saviq> bregma, wonder if that requires a window manager...
<bregma> sounds like
<Saviq> bregma, it just calls showFullscreen() instead of just show() on the QQuickView
<Saviq> bregma, so http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtgui/qwindow.html#showFullScreen
 * bregma starts digging 
<bregma> I think I have my work cut out for me
<mhr3_> saviq, i mentioned yesterday that if there's no home.scope you can't switch between scope pages... been searching where does that get enabled/disabled but can't find it, any pointers?
<Saviq> mhr3_, it doesn't really get enabled/disabled
<Saviq> mhr3_, I'm not sure what's happening, TBH
<Saviq> mhr3_, let me try
<mhr3_> oh :/
<Saviq> mhr3_, there's nothing special about home.scope other than it switches to it on startup
<Saviq> aaaah crap, autoremoved libc ;(
<mhr3_> who needs that anyway :)
<mhr3_> saviq, hm, ok tried that with regular scopes and not having home.scope works fine, must be something in the new model then
<Saviq> mhr3_, no rowCount updates or something?
<Saviq> mhr3_, see if onCountChanged is kicked on the dash ListView
 * Saviq reboots and tries to bring back libc
<mhr3_> k
<Saviq> ohkay, that worked... uff
<mzanetti> Cimi: did you see the comment I left here? https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-1214423/+merge/192868
<Cimi> mzanetti, yeah but I'm waiting to see if we have to work on the sdk or not
<MacSlow> Is there a way to "walk" a QMenuModel in QML to extract only one specific attribute (type)?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I personally think this is acceptable for the time being: https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/category-transition-speed-fix/+merge/195203
<nic-doffay> It's the only way using this method that works ok.
<nic-doffay> I updated it a bit.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, not unless we understand what the issue is
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and I, for one, don't
<nic-doffay> Saviq, that branch essentially does what you mentioned earlier.
<nic-doffay> To remove the bounce it animates to uncollapsed or collapsed.
<nic-doffay> if they are smaller than the scopeViewHeight.
<nic-doffay> The onStopped logic is only called if the root.height is at scopeViewHeight.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so why the different speed?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, the speed variation only occurs on big lists with small uncollapsed heights.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I think it's that way round...
<Saviq> nic-doffay, big lists with small uncollapsed heights? that sounds oxymoronic
<Saviq> nic-doffay, list "size" should be proportional to its height, no?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I'll try explain it better.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I'm actually not sure about the speed variation on further thought.
<nic-doffay> What causes it at least.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, just do onHeightChanged: console.log(height)
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and see if it changes as you would expect it to
<Saviq> nic-doffay, i.e. no animation between [uncollapsedHeight, scopeHeight]
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I have the figures look fine either way.
<nic-doffay> Which is what is confusing me.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, wait perhaps not.
<nic-doffay> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6484517/
<nic-doffay> Would that extra 200 cause a speed difference?
<Cimi> who wrote tst_Dash.qml?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, nm they both begin and end at 700 like I thought, I just put spaced in the incorrect number. So back to the beginning, I'm clueless about the speed issue.
<nic-doffay> It only occurs when collapsing large grids.
<nic-doffay> I'll try look into it more.
<Saviq> Cimi, bzr blame doesn't help?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, sure, extra 200 could cause a speed difference, especially when easing's involved
<Cimi> Saviq, many people
<Saviq> Cimi, here's your answer ;)
<Cimi> but last one is tsdgeos !
<Cimi> I love blaming him
<Cimi> tsdgeos, hey dude :P
<tsdgeos> hi
<tsdgeos> i tried to fix that test a while ago
<tsdgeos> can't find how it fails tbh
<tsdgeos> we're speaking about the showdash thing, no?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1255452
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1255452 in Unity 8 "Dash::test_show_scope_on_load is flaky" [High,Triaged]
<tsdgeos> yes
<Cimi> tsdgeos, few things are weird
<tsdgeos> what's with it?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, dunno why dednick added the verify (dashcontentist != undefined)
<Cimi> at almost the end of the file
<Saviq> nic-doffay, standup
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I believe this is failing because 5000ms of try compare are not enough
<Cimi> Saviq, ^
<Saviq> Cimi, the third argument is timeout
<Cimi> Saviq, yep I know
<Cimi> Saviq, can I increase it or mzanetti will kill me?
<Saviq> Cimi, why would he?
<Cimi> Saviq, time spent...
<Cimi> Saviq, I could double it and see what happens
<Saviq> Cimi, it's not your fault, is it
<Cimi> we could put 10000
<mzanetti> I guess in this case its ok
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I think it's because there's no easing when it gets set on Stopped.
<nic-doffay> That's my guess.
<nic-doffay> at least.
<tsdgeos> Cimi: but that's not where it fails, no?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, here are better written out figures: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6484612/
<Saviq> nic-doffay, those figures show that it animates between uncollapsed height and scope view height, then jumps to collapsed height
<Saviq> nic-doffay, the opposite should happen
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it is
<Cimi> https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-1255452/+merge/196913
<Cimi> let's see what jenkins has to say
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it should go 200 ... 542 → 752, but 752 → 542 ... 200
<Saviq> nic-doffay, where ... is animated, → is not
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah I see now. Good observation.
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you'll have to run it lots of times to make sure it's not just a lucky run
<Cimi> tsdgeos, sometimes jenkins fails at 5s
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so I put 10s
<mhr3_> saviq, ok finally figured it out, the currentItem on the scopes listview remains null for some reason (yet it's displaying the first scope)
<mhr3_> and that screws up the interactive prop on the listview
<Saviq> mhr3_, right, interesting
<mhr3_> saviq, why would it stay null though?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, ah right I recall now why I changed that. It was due to a small grid.
<nic-doffay> That was smaller than the scopeViewHeight, I think a check for that should sort it out though.
<Saviq> mhr3_, good question, it shouldn't - ListView selects the first item by default as soon as it comes in
<mhr3_> which means that we set it to null/-1
<Saviq> mhr3_, check onCurrentIndexChanged
<Saviq> mhr3_, and see if setCurrentScopeAtIndex is called at all (it shouldn't)
<mhr3_> saviq, looks like that if you have an empty model and give it to listview and then populate it, currentIndex/Item stays -1
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's not what you found is it ↑?
<Saviq> mhr3_, tsdgeos found code that would actively choose the first item in the model and focus it when added
<Saviq> mhr3_, we have a workaround for that in notifications
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> don't remember tbh
<tsdgeos> but i think not
<tsdgeos> also i could never reproduce the notifications thing in a small testcase
<Saviq> tsdgeos, remember the notifications? it was stealing focus when the model was empty and a notification was added
<tsdgeos> so it seems there's some other weird interaction going on somewhere
<tsdgeos> yes yes
<tsdgeos> i remember that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and that wasn't related to setting currentIndex?
<tsdgeos> i mean i don't remember if it's the same as mhr3 says
<tsdgeos> it was
<tsdgeos> but can't say if it's what's causing that or not
<tsdgeos> when we have more time someone should try to produce a simpler testcase for the notifications thing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, oh no it shouldn't be, it's what should be solving it ;D
<tsdgeos> because it did not happen in a simple testcase
<tsdgeos> so isntead of the real fix we did the workaround
<Saviq> mhr3_, either way, just do onCountChanged: if (currentIndex === null && count > 0) currentIndex = 1;
<mhr3_> saviq, did http://paste.ubuntu.com/6484755/
<Saviq> mhr3_, + { }
<Saviq> mhr3_, but yeah
<mhr3_> but but, it wasn't there :P
<Saviq> mhr3_, currentIndex < 0, is it not -1 always?
<Saviq> mhr3_, if not >= 0 ?
<Saviq> mhr3_, either way, +1
<mhr3_> saviq, probably, but noone likes ones, zeros are nicer :)
<Saviq> mhr3_, that can go to lp:unity8 directly, too
<mhr3_> k proposing
<Saviq> mhr3_, FWIW some of the tests would show that issue I expect
<Saviq> as we're waiting for Home to be selected on startup
<Saviq> mhr3_, or maybe we could use a test that does that
<Saviq> mhr3_, supply an empty scopes model
<Saviq> mhr3_, and adds one then, checks that the first one is selected
<mhr3_> saviq, something's weird with the scopes model, it seems like it's always loaded, and always populated
<Saviq> mhr3_, our qml tests operate on mock models, so should be easy to add a test like that
<mhr3_> right
<mzanetti> Saviq: "Aborted by Micha? Sawicz" ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, dependency deadlock
<mzanetti> ah
<Saviq> mzanetti, and aborted because of bug #1253198
<ubot5> bug 1253198 in Ubuntu CI Services "missing dependencies block otto runner for an hour" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1253198
<Saviq> mzanetti, confirm bug #1255578 for me please?
<ubot5> bug 1255578 in Ubuntu CI Services "dependency issues on libunity-mir1 in testrunner-otto" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1255578
 * mzanetti reads
<Saviq> mzanetti, another example of a job failed because of that https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity8-trusty-amd64-autolanding/164/console
<tsdgeos> Saviq: should https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1252736 be invalid in unity8?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1252736 in Unity 8 "[Qt5.2] UbuntuShape content is incorrect, garbage shown" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, done
<alesage> Saviq, that indicator-stubs MP appears ready: https://code.launchpad.net/~allanlesage/unity8/indicator-stubs/+merge/192059 (in spite of a spurious failure or two)
<Saviq> alesage, ok I'll check it out
<alesage> Saviq, thank you sir
<Saviq> alesage, does it check against https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1253804 regressing?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1253804 in Ubuntu UX "[regression] Indicator icons don't match the settings they display" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> alesage, like we talked yesterday?
<alesage> Saviq, made a note in that bug, a separate branch is in the works, need the stubs regardless
<Saviq> alesage, ah good
 * Saviq is not getting comments on bugs by default, not sure if that's good or bad
<alesage> Saviq, more mail is always good
<Saviq> alesage, ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: confirmed the qfatal
<tsdgeos> now i need to investigate what's wrong
<tsdgeos> qt, the code or the test
<untitled1> hello Saviq  I do not know if you remember talking to me a couple days ago mainly about filters in the dash ?  But I have set up a framework to have different views (widgets) for each of the filter-whatevers   I was wondering what you think ago this approach and if you have any other ideas.  Here is a paste of the Loader that is run and the Binding that is past to the Item, http://pastebin.com/YyLSkdix      thanks I know that y
<mhr3> saviq, grrrrrr!
<untitled1> maybe I should just name the files (widgets) for each of the views to be the rendererName that is passed  via scopes model ? and have the source so that it is  filterRenderName + ".qml"
<mhr3> saviq, so it turns out that if i use beingResetModel + endResetModel, the property getting is scheduled in a different way and things break
<mhr3> if i do beginInsertRows + end, it seems like something gets queued (inside ListView), and things work
<untitled1> maybe also rename things  like "options" to FilterModel stuff like that.  in the Binding that is.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: my guess? the test only worked because we did not compile with debug so asserts where never triggered :D
<tsdgeos> s/where/were
<tsdgeos> because both the ui toolkit and the qt code is quite old
<Cimi> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/carousel-shader/+merge/196942
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I can't figure out a good looking enough solution for that without more drastic changes. The problematic part is the uncollapsed -> scopeViewHeight -> animate to collapsed.
<untitled1> I do not think that scope.cpp/h are working right in Unity 0.1 plugin.  I can not set the QString to a different one other then "phone" for the formFactor Q_PROPERTY. I am doing a simple test on Shell.qml width and onWidthChanged I have a function to look at the width and change formFactors bye this. but there not changing ....
<untitled1> Heere is a simple example of trying to change the formFacor http://pastebin.com/Aur5t2Ey
<Saviq> untitled1, that formFactor property is unity8's responsibility, to be consumed by the scopes, not the other way round
<Saviq> untitled1, the filterLoader looks more or less sane, there's no need for the wrapping Item, though
<Saviq> untitled1, there's switch/case that could be used instead of the if/else
<Saviq> untitled1, also, we generally abstract the mapper out - see ScopeDelegateMapper for example
<Saviq> untitled1, it gets nice and clean then
<Saviq> mhr3, "property getting" meaning calls to data() or?
<untitled1> Saviq:  thanks I was able to clean it up some and it is working now
<Saviq> untitled1, cool
<untitled1> I had to make the Element then was able to set not in a property
<untitled1> but then it is not wide.  like it is different in other files PageHeader.qml for example
<untitled1> when there is a property Scope scope that is .
<untitled1> example http://pastebin.com/XZcJe6U2
<untitled1> just laying around with stuff to get to know the plugins and what not.  thanks for your help
<untitled1> playing *
<Saviq> untitled1, the scope.formFactor really isn't something you should be setting
<Saviq> untitled1, it's just passed to the scopes so that they modify their behavior accordingly
<untitled1> yeah I am looking at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mir-team/unity-mir/trunk/view/head:/src/modules/Unity/Application/mirsurface.h
<Saviq> untitled1, not needed either
<Saviq> untitled1, what are you after?
<Saviq> untitled1, if you want a bigger window - just resize it
<Saviq> untitled1, or ./run -- -fullscreen
<seb128> Cimi, can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/overlay-scrollbar/fix-for-3.10/+merge/196920 this week?
<Saviq> untitled1, everything will adapt
<untitled1> and upgrading to trusty to see if I can get mir running inn this machine.  As far as what I am after.  I m just playing around with the libs. just to learn them.
<untitled1> Saviq:  but it would be cool to have other formfactors that the shell can adapt to.
<Saviq> untitled1, it shouldn't need to adapt at all
<Saviq> untitled1, it should just work
<Saviq> untitled1, unity8 on Mir won't work outside of android as of now
<untitled1> Saviq:  what do you mean. I am a little lost.  Like if it was Desktop formfactor.  then there would have to be a look and feel that is different or am I wrong ?
<Saviq> untitled1, there's a few issues we need to flesh out still
<Saviq> untitled1, no, the look and feel should be the same everywhere
<Saviq> untitled1, with as little exceptions as possible
<Saviq> untitled1, we just want it to be... Unity ;)
<Saviq> untitled1, converged
<Saviq> untitled1, and even for the exceptions - we should avoid the phone vs. desktop vs. tablet vs. tv vs. whatever
<untitled1> Saviq:  like some of the models would be different ?  like for applications and what not ? like things that run off X or need X.  that is where I am also lost as to how these applications will run on Mir.  maybe they are cross platform ?
<Saviq> untitled1, as what is a tablet with a bluetooth keyboard and a mouse
<Saviq> untitled1, everything will run under Mir, yes - natively where the toolkits / apps support it, and through rootless X for legacy
<Saviq> untitled1, what kind of models do you have in mind?
<Saviq> untitled1, the differences between form factors are blurry already, and will get even more so
<untitled1> Like ones that can read say /usr/share/applications  stuff like that so that all the apps show up in the apps lens
<Saviq> untitled1, like what's the difference between a 5" phone and a 5" tablet
<Saviq> untitled1, they all will, ultimately, as they all will work
<untitled1> yeah will have to look at the device somehow
<Saviq> untitled1, no, you won't :)
<Saviq> untitled1, why would you want it to be different?
<untitled1> serial numbers or something like that IDK that is above my knowledge.
<Saviq> untitled1, no that's fine, we could - but why
<Saviq> untitled1, why would you want them to behave differently
<Saviq> untitled1, sure, there's no GSM, so you'd disable that part of the experience
<untitled1> Saviq:  so I can run unity8 on my desktop with say mutter or some other manager ATM.  not in the long run so to say but just for now.
<untitled1> maybe I could change the application scope that is working on the unity8 branch that I have been playing around with.
<Saviq> untitled1, you'll be able to run it natively on your desktop by 14.04
<untitled1> that is nice :)
<Saviq> untitled1, it will be a tablet-like experience, but unity8 is not meant to be run with different window managers
<Saviq> untitled1, there is some effort to make the unity8 dash a standalone app, fwiw
<untitled1> wheres  the fun in that j/k :P
<Saviq> aanyway
<Saviq> time to get up
<Saviq> gotta go o.
<Saviq> o/
<untitled1> Yeah that is what I am using it as atm is a standalone app
<untitled1> have a good one thanks again for the help.
<Cimi> seb128, will do
<Cimi> tomo
<Saviq> Cimi, don't re-approve stuff, it won't merge I'm afraid, we need to wait for Mir 0.1.2 to get released
<Cimi> Saviq, didn't know
<Saviq> Cimi, no worries
<Saviq> alesage, small nitpick https://code.launchpad.net/~allanlesage/unity8/indicator-stubs/+merge/192059/comments/455962
<alesage> Saviq, will update
<alesage> Saviq, updated.  these compiles are murder :)
<Saviq> alesage, hmm?
<alesage> Saviq, just complaining about the wait
<alesage> (to compile unity8)
<Saviq> alesage, on device?
<alesage> Saviq, yes
<Saviq> alesage, were you building packages or?
<alesage> Saviq, yes, seems cleanest
<Saviq> alesage, I got sbuild + ccache for that on my manta
<alesage> Saviq, will investigate thx
<Saviq> alesage, not that it makes it *fast*, just *faster* ;)
<Saviq> alesage, we'll be able to cross-build soon, though
<Saviq> alesage, we already are, but still with some tricks
<alesage> Saviq, o that's good news, hadn't heard
<Saviq> alesage, it should be as easy as `sbuild --host=armhf` soon
<alesage> nifty
<Saviq> veebers, on that note - if you tried my sbuild scripts, I forgot to add DEBOOTSTRAP_INCLUDE=ccache to mk-sbuild.rc
<Saviq> veebers, which means you have to install it manually in the chroot
<veebers> Saviq: sweet cheers. I'll be checking that out today
<Saviq> veebers, if you haven't yet - just add that ↑↑ to .mk-sbuild.rc on your device
<veebers> Saviq: sweetbix, will do
<alesage> Saviq, FYI https://code.launchpad.net/~allanlesage/unity8/autopilot-indicator-page-title-matches-widget/+merge/196991 , need some reviews and advice but on its way :)
<Saviq> alesage, cool
<Saviq> alesage, dednick's on holiday until the week after next, so I'll try and advise
<alesage> Saviq, o didn't realize, thanks
#ubuntu-unity 2013-11-28
<tsdgeos> Mirv: any chance you can add https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1253120 to the Qt 5.2 beta2/RC packages so we get egl again on the desktop?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1253120 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Enable build of egl on desktop gl in Qt 5.2" [Undecided,New]
<Mirv> tsdgeos: right, I tried and it didn't apply for some reason, I mean the configure sections looked different. I was thinking to wait RC, but then it looks the RC isn't similar to what you submitted either.
<tsdgeos> hmmm ?¿
<tsdgeos> that's for the stable branch
<tsdgeos> how can it have diverged that much
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yeah, I know. it's not much but the if logic is different so I was a bit cautious.
<Mirv> tsdgeos: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6488707/ - there's that top if [ "$CFG_OPENGL" != "es2" ]; then
<Mirv> but I guess it would be maybe removing similarly the "$CFG_OPENGL" = "no" and elif
<Mirv> by the way, still no real RC http://download.qt-project.org/development_releases/qt/5.2/
<tsdgeos> yeah...
<tsdgeos> Mirv: yeah same thing applies
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that doesn't seem to have worked completely https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-trusty-amd64-ci/295/console
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah
<tsdgeos> Saviq: didn't realize i was just running the test manually
<tsdgeos> not thorugh the make check thing
<tsdgeos> that passes -minimal
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, looks like you need to swallow the -platform arg
<tsdgeos> or make it not be passed by the make
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or well, QT_QPA_PLATFORM=minimal instead would work, too
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> or swallow it :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, it's probably a common set of args?
<tsdgeos> all the other ones work fine
<tsdgeos> i.e. -maxwarnings 10 -o ../../test_tst_arguments.xml,xunitxml -o -,txt
<Saviq> yup
<tsdgeos> mhr3: there?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, yep
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i don't understand how https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity8/ensure-currentitem-non-null/+merge/196948 makes set_current_index not get lost
<mhr3> tsdgeos, cause it doesn't use setCurrentScopeAtIndex
<mhr3> that is what invalidates it
<mhr3> or well... resets it
<tsdgeos> mhr3: but why do you need to set it at all?
<tsdgeos> when it gets loaded it'll be set to the correct value anyway
<tsdgeos> or
<tsdgeos> in case we don't have one
<tsdgeos> right
<mhr3> and you answered yourself :)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i think the code would be a little easier to read if you had an outer if (count > 0)
<tsdgeos> but that may as well just be my brain
<tsdgeos> so this may actually be the proper fix to the dash content test unstability we have
<tsdgeos> and not cimi's 5 to 10 seconds
<mhr3> i was thinking about it
<mhr3> but meh, it's 4 loc :P
<tsdgeos> mhr3: what i'm not so sure is about how you
<tsdgeos> dashContentList.currentIndex = -1; in the test
<tsdgeos> should this be a verify and have that code in the onCountChanged?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, not visible in the diff, what the -1 is in cleanup()
<mhr3> s/what/that/
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> i knew it was there
<tsdgeos> still
<tsdgeos> it means that dashContentList it's not cleaning up itself much
<tsdgeos> so will the code you added in DashContent.qml work in real life
<tsdgeos> without the extra cleaning you're doing in there?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, listview itself is very odd how it behaves there
<tsdgeos>  listview itself is very odd
<tsdgeos> yep :D
<mhr3> tsdgeos, basically i added it so the test_current_index would actually pass
<mhr3> cause if it wasn't run as the first thing it'd fail on the currentIndex == -1
<mhr3> yet if it was run as the first test it passed
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> and that's why i am saying that it makes sense to have
<tsdgeos> dashContentList.currentIndex = -1;
<tsdgeos> as else
<tsdgeos> in that count > 0 of your countChanged
<mhr3> i'm not sure, what if you want to reset the model?
<mhr3> ie you'll see count 7 -> 0 -> 7
<mhr3> if you don't force currentIndex to -1 you'll actually keep the same active page open
<tsdgeos> if you to 7 -> 0 -> 6 -> 7
<tsdgeos> you won't
<mhr3> right, but at least it'll be approximately there :)
<tsdgeos> and that's probably what will happen anyway 7 -> 0 -> 1 -> 2 -> 3 ...
<mhr3> well if we don't forcefully set it to -1 we have the option of keeping the same page active
<mhr3> if we do, we loose it
<mhr3> end of story :)
<Cimi> who has bugs for me?
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i don't see how that counters the fact that you had to add extra code in cleanup to make your test work
<mhr3> tsdgeos, tests should start in the same base environment, the component itself can remember state if it chooses to
<mhr3> putting the reset in the component seems wrong
<tsdgeos> well you're testing it
<mhr3> cause you're closing the doors on keeping the state
<tsdgeos> you test says
<tsdgeos> compare(dashContentList.count, 0, "DashContent should have 0 items when it starts");
<tsdgeos> compare(dashContentList.currentIndex, -1, "DashContent's currentIndex should be -1 while there are no items in the model");
<tsdgeos> but that is simply not true
<tsdgeos> you're totally arguing that the component is allowed to have dashContentList.currentIndex as not -1 even if there are no items in the model
<mhr3> it is if all the tests were isolated
<tsdgeos> so either your test is wrong
<tsdgeos> or your component is wrong
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> you specifically wrote
<tsdgeos> "DashContent's currentIndex should be -1 while there are no items in the model"
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> "DashContent's currentIndex should be -1 while there are no items in the model at the beggining of the program but not after because i think it makes sense to keep it"
<tsdgeos> right?
<mhr3> then i'll change it to "while there have been no items..." ;)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: well, do it
<tsdgeos> at least it won't be lying
<mhr3> tsdgeos, fine with me, do you want the count if split too?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i'll leave it to you
<mhr3> pushed
<tsdgeos> tx ;.)
<mhr3> btw tryCompare() really silly name
<mhr3> when it's actually waitUntil()
<dandrader> waitUntil with a timeout
<mhr3> waitUntilWithTimeout() would be silly too :)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: actually...
<tsdgeos> mhr3: maybe we can have two tests?
<tsdgeos> have one do dashContentList.currentIndex = -1; at the beginning (as if coming from a clean startup)
<tsdgeos> and the other do dashContentList.currentIndex = 900; at the beginning (as if coming from a weird model)
<tsdgeos> and then on both you test that at the end dashContentList.currentIndex == 0 or something?
<tsdgeos> whatcha think?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, well, that's kindof already tested in the set_current_scope_index_async
<mhr3> but not directly, so ok...
<tsdgeos> tx!
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ci still borked, right?
<mzanetti> Saviq: can you tell me what to do in order to run the real application manager instead of the mock with run_on_device? I just can't seem to find the right place
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, Q_SCRIPTABLE? Can't seem to find any info on it. (In dbusscreen.h)
<tsdgeos> makes it dbus friendly amonsgt other things
<tsdgeos> like making it also a Q_INVOKABLE
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, we're fighting, should be good soon
<Saviq> mzanetti, right! that's actually a bug
<Saviq> mzanetti, it was working before
<Saviq> mzanetti, somehow QML2_IMPORT_PATH is borked
<Saviq> mzanetti, unity-mir installs it in /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/imports/Unity-Mir/
<Saviq> mzanetti, and main() adds it
<Saviq> mzanetti, main.cpp:155
 * Cimi flashing nexus 10
<Saviq> mzanetti, and somehow that started to fail
<Saviq> mzanetti, most likely the set of import paths is constructed in the wrong order
<mzanetti> mhm... I was playing around with that. but it always fails to find it
<greyback> tsdgeos: Q_SCRIPTABLE doesnt seem to mean anything. src/corelib/kernel/qobjectdefs.h defines it as just "#define Q_SCRIPTABLE"
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> it's just moc and others that make magic happen
<greyback> ah
<tsdgeos> it's like emit
<tsdgeos> well not really
<greyback> yep
<tsdgeos> emit is really nothing
<tsdgeos> noone cares
<tsdgeos> btw i lost the user indicator and the volume indicator in unity7
<tsdgeos> oh
<tsdgeos> it's unity8 playing up with them
<tsdgeos> damnit
<tsdgeos> run unity8
<tsdgeos> have sound and wifi indicators
<tsdgeos> kill it
<tsdgeos> indicators gone
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> greyback, landings are b0rked until mir gets published, so no point in top-approving unless you kick generic-land by hand
<Saviq> greyback, which I'll do in a minute
<greyback> Saviq: ah really, wasn't aware of that
<Saviq> greyback, bug #1255578
<ubot5> bug 1255578 in Ubuntu CI Services "dependency issues on libunity-mir1 in testrunner-otto" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1255578
<Saviq> greyback, it got fixed long-term by removing daily-build from the jobs
<Saviq> but we're still deadlocked until Mir's published
<Saviq> and then there's bug #1255948 which means we can't even use daily-build for a one-off job ;?
<ubot5> bug 1255948 in Ubuntu CI Services "upstream merger hooks do not propagate to downstream jobs' builder_hooks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1255948
<Saviq> so will push manually
<greyback> Saviq: I am as confused as you though. How did it happen?
<Saviq> greyback, daily-build was enabled by default for unity-mir -ci and -autolanding
<Saviq> greyback, so it built, got put into the local per-stack repository for unity8 stack
<Saviq> greyback, but unity8 isn't using daily-build (and shouldn't)
<Saviq> nothing should
<Saviq> so then you couldn't install libunity-mir1 from the mbs repo
<mzanetti> Saviq: finally :) https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix-appmanager-on-device/+merge/197053
<Saviq> 'cause it wanted new mir
<Saviq> mzanetti, that should be there from /etc/environment
<Saviq> mzanetti, I mean imports
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... it is when I query it in the shell. somehow exec_with_ssh doesn't pick that stuff up
<greyback> Saviq: what's wrong with daily-build?
<Saviq> mzanetti, also, will conflict https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/tweak-run-scripts/+merge/196871
<Saviq> greyback, it's unsafe - stuff in there might never end up in distro
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah ok, perfect. I'll drop the conflicting change
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's also a possible fix to do in exec_with_ssh then
<Saviq> mzanetti, instead of what you did
<Saviq> mzanetti, does exec_with_ssh use sudo -u phablet -i?
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's the way to pick up the correct environment
<Saviq> mzanetti, let's fix it at its root
<mzanetti> Saviq: but when I just ssh into the phone it's there too
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, that's because it's interactive
<greyback> Saviq: understood. Pity though
<Saviq> mzanetti, i.e. bash
<Saviq> greyback, why?
<greyback> Saviq: handy if you wanted to live on cutting edge :)
<Saviq> greyback, you can still use it
<Saviq> greyback, but -ci nor -autolanding should live on cutting edge, should they?
 * Saviq always gets confused with the rules around neither / nor / or / not
<Saviq> was that sentence syntactically correct ↑↑?
<greyback> Saviq: neither/nor usually
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, but if there's "not" somewhere already, neither/nor is wrong to use, right?
<Saviq> greyback, i.e. something should not do foo, neither should bar
<greyback> Saviq: right, then you'd use "nor"
<Saviq> yeah, that's why I said I'm confused ;)
<greyback> it all makes perfect sense :P
<mhr3> i think english should have xor as well then
<mhr3> example "you either agree or not" -> "you agree xor not"
<mzanetti> Saviq: this does look correct to me: ssh -o UserKnownHostsFile=/dev/null -o StrictHostKeyChecking=no -t phablet@localhost -p 2222 sudo -u phablet -i bash -ic \"echo $QML2_IMPORT_PATH\"
<tsdgeos> guys, a little more killing https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/remove_unused_applications_folder/+merge/197058
<tsdgeos> and that said
<tsdgeos> lunch!
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, does this work with exec_with_ssh?
<Saviq> mzanetti, if not - we should find out why - as we're bound to actually lose more env then just import path
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... it doesn't work
<mzanetti> strangely
<Saviq> mzanetti, exec_with_ssh 'echo ${QML2_IMPORT_PATH}'
<Saviq> mzanetti, that drops /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/imports for me
<mzanetti> not here
<Saviq> mzanetti, TBH I think my branch should fix the issue
<Saviq> mzanetti, the pkg-config was the cause
<Saviq> mzanetti, as it was overwriting the path
 * Saviq tries
<mzanetti> Saviq: nope... tried with your branch... not in there
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, I mean I'm trying run_on_device for real with my branch
<Saviq> mzanetti, AFAICT it should come up with real apps plugin
<mzanetti> no. it doesnt
<Saviq> 200MB deps...
<mzanetti> that's what I just did
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, but yours does not echo the import path to start with ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, just let me try
<mzanetti> ok. grabbing something to eat
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, not working indeed
 * Saviq prints the import path
<Saviq> s
<mzanetti> Saviq: what's the verdict?
<Saviq> mzanetti, something's stupid
<mzanetti> told ya :D
<mzanetti> no clue why it doesn't pick up the env
<mzanetti> probably some very restrictive check in some of the env scripts
<Saviq> mzanetti, but really, exec_with_ssh "\${QML2_IMPORT_PATH}" doesn't work?
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's completely stupid
<Saviq> mzanetti, in:
 * mzanetti tries again
<Saviq> exec_with_ssh "cd $CODE_DIR/ && ./run $ARGS -- $RUN_OPTIONS"
<Saviq> I can add '&& echo \${QML2_IMPORT_PATH}'
<Saviq> and it's there
<mzanetti> Saviq: right... forgot to escape the $
<mzanetti> then it's there
<Saviq> mzanetti, right, what I though
<Saviq> t
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's the ./run that doesn't get it somehow
<Saviq> wtf ;?
<mzanetti> +1
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, it loads the environment but doesn't export it
<Saviq> mzanetti, right
<Saviq> mzanetti, thing is the whole sudo/bash atrocity should not be needed
<Saviq> mzanetti, if I go
<mzanetti> Saviq: that's what I would have said too. but ubuntu is behaving a bit different than the other distros I know
<Saviq> ssh phablet@mako 'cd ~phablet/shell; ./run'
<mzanetti> so I wasn't entirely sure
<Saviq> that works fine
<Saviq> mzanetti, but then if I make exec_with_ssh like that, it fails for some reason :/
<Saviq> ah wait
<Saviq> grrr no, without bash we don't have the whole env from upstart
<mzanetti> Saviq: I guess ogra would be the right one to help here
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, was about to go to him, wanted to try a few things
<tsdgeos> Mirv: RC packages \o/
<Mirv> tsdgeos: \o/
<tsdgeos> Mirv: can we close this one down since we're not aiming at 5.1.1 anymore? or do these still fail under 5.2?¿
<dandrader> tsdgeos, could you review my MP then?
<greyback> tsdgeos: cool, can you link me to the gerrit page of that?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: shoot the url
<dandrader> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/runningAppsEndClose/+merge/196257
<tsdgeos> greyback: https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-30493
<mzanetti> Cimi: what do you think about this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1255926
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1255926 in Unity 8 "If there is only one category in a scope it should not use the carousel" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Cimi> I know I'll miss those lazy days next week :)))
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah... thought the same :D
<Cimi> mzanetti, ok I'll look at it
<greyback> tsdgeos: no I meant the gles & opengl patch
<tsdgeos> greyback: silly me i copied pasted from the wrong tab
<tsdgeos> greyback: https://codereview.qt-project.org/#q,71717,n,z
<greyback> tsdgeos: perfect, thanks
<mzanetti> Cimi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1255926/comments/2
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1255926 in Unity 8 "If there is only one category in a scope it should not use the carousel" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<MacSlow> Is the run_on_device script meant to work for the N10 at the moment?
<Saviq> mzanetti, pushed the . /etc/environment to https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/tweak-run-scripts/+merge/196871
<mzanetti> Saviq: me... if I print the engine's importPathList it's still not there
<mzanetti> +h :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, I'll track that down - at least it's there in the run script ;)
<mzanetti> indeed
<Saviq> mzanetti, prolly not exported
<mzanetti> yeah... same issue, one level down :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup
<Saviq> mzanetti, pushed
<mzanetti> Saviq: \o/
<Saviq> mzanetti, as for the whole thing - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6489818/
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's what's there
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's just the Unity.Application plugin in surfaceflinger + mir versions
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, seen that...I'm actually a bit confused by the splitting of QT_INSTALL_QML and QT_INSTALL_IMPORTS
<mzanetti> Saviq: in Qt4 there was only QT_INSTALL_IMPORTS and everything in there
<mzanetti> it was named slightly different iirc
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, I don't know of anything that's supposed to go into imports
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ↑ do you?
<tsdgeos> nope
<mzanetti> Saviq: shouldn't we export whole environment instead of just that one variable?
<Saviq> mzanetti, nah, everything that *should* be there is already there
<mzanetti> ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, i.e. everything else comes from /etc/profile and friends
<Saviq> greyback, on that note, why does libunity-mir1 have all the symlinks? sounds like it's built like a shared lib instead of plugin?
<Saviq> greyback, there's nothing that links against it is there?
<greyback> Saviq: part of it is a shared lib
<greyback> Saviq: the QML plugin links against it
<Saviq> greyback, installed with the QML plugin?
<greyback> Saviq: yes
<Saviq> greyback, I mean http://paste.ubuntu.com/6489818/
<greyback> Saviq: oh, I see. Yeah that's not necessary
<karni> Can you guys help me install qmake on Ubuntu phone? would I install qt5-default if I want to compile a scope?
<karni> root@ubuntu-phablet:/home/phablet/scope# qmake
<karni> qmake: could not find a Qt installation of ''
<Saviq> karni, or export QT_SELECT=qt5
<greyback> karni: have you qt5-qmake installed?
<Saviq> greyback, that's qtchooser complaining about not knowing which version to look for
<mzanetti> Saviq: actually this seems a new issue too. installing qt5-default shouldn't require you to export QT_SELECT
<Saviq> greyback, not that it can't find it
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes, but karni said he doesn't have it installed
<karni> I have qt5-default installed
<Saviq> karni, oh
<karni> I just reinstalled it
<Saviq> ok /me misunderstood
<mzanetti> Saviq: I noticed this too a few days ago
<mzanetti> Saviq: my run_on_device_scripts from my apps stopped working
<karni> Saviq: no, you were actually right, I just reflashed the device and tried again without it
<karni> now I installed it, exported QT_SELECT=qt5 aaand.. make: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmake: Command not found
<mzanetti> karni qt5base-dev etc installed?
<Saviq> karni, yeah, that'd be qt5-qmake not installed
<karni> mzanetti: will check
<Saviq> karni, btw, scope? scope with qmake?
<karni> E: Unable to locate package qt5base-dev
<Saviq> karni, is there debian/control?
<Saviq> karni, apt-get install devscripts equivs
<karni> oh wait, I think I have the Makefile from my PC
 * karni recreates that
<Saviq> karni, yeah, saw x86_64 there
<karni> Saviq: you got it. installing devscripts and equivs.
<karni> Thanks guys
<karni> First time I'm trying to actually compile a scope on the phone.
<Saviq> karni, mk-build-deps -s sudo -i will install the build deps for a local package (assuming you've got debian/control there)
<karni> On that note, need to tell Daniel H. (Cc mhall119 ) that we have a scope tutorial, but we don't have a scope tutorial for the phone, explicitly. It's the same code, but you do need some initial setup.
<karni> Saviq: yeah, that's just a bare scope code, so no debian/control
<karni> but I'll note that down :)
<Saviq> greyback, bug #1256014
<ubot5> bug 1256014 in unity-mir (Ubuntu) "The Applications plugin should not be built as a shared library, but as a plugin instead, no SONAME etc." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1256014
<greyback> Saviq: ta
<Saviq> MacSlow, greyback, ricmm, bug #1256011 too
<ubot5> bug 1256011 in unity-notifications (Ubuntu) "Should install the applications plugin in plugin path from libunity-api-dev" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1256011
<Saviq> MacSlow, you just got hit 'cause Satoris isn't here ;)
<MacSlow> Saviq, ah ok :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, should be an easy fix, too
<MacSlow> Saviq, will look into it
<tsdgeos> can't run apps?¿
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑↑ ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, try on console:
<Saviq> upstart-app-launch webbrowser-app
<tsdgeos> Saviq: nope
<Saviq> tsdgeos, output?
<tsdgeos> none :D
<tsdgeos> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ upstart-app-launch webbrowser-app
<tsdgeos> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$
<Saviq> tsdgeos, anything interesting in .cache/upstart/unity8.log ?
<tsdgeos> only osk stuff
<tsdgeos> maybe i should merge dandrader's branch before running
<tsdgeos> let me see if that helps
<tsdgeos> i mean merge with trunk
<Saviq> tsdgeos, one more interersting place to look
<Saviq> -r
<Saviq> tsdgeos, .cache/upstart/application-foo.log
<Saviq> where foo is the app name / app_id
<tsdgeos> ok, will heck after merge/recompile/run finishes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: hmmm, it indeed seems to be running
<tsdgeos> it's just not on the screen nor on the currently running apps :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and that's across unity8 runs?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, weird... stock unity8, too? rebooted?
<tsdgeos> that's when running dandrader|lunch's branch
<tsdgeos> let me try the stock one
<tsdgeos> stock one does actually work
<tsdgeos> silly me for not having tried that
<tsdgeos> sorry
<tsdgeos> and now it works on dandrader's one too
 * tsdgeos confused
<mhr3> sil2100, anything blocking unity-scopes-api?
<mzanetti> mhr3: hey, looking into scope.cpp, I see that you are trying to find a desktopFile for some "uri". where does this uri come from?
<mhr3> mzanetti, scopes
<mhr3> :)
<mzanetti> mhr3: can we have activateApplication to pass the appId instead of the path?
<mhr3> i know that was unexpected, right? :)
<sil2100> mhr3: hi! I guess we just need someone to NEW it now, since it's in the queue - we'll be poking people soon
<mzanetti> mhr3: we have quite some workarounds spread around to trim that down to an appId again
<mhr3> mzanetti, iirc the uri format you expect isn't the same as what the scopes provide
<mzanetti> mhr3: well, we expect the appId. not really an uri format
<mhr3> see? :)
<mzanetti> still doesn't answer my question. can we haz appIds there?
<mhr3> what are appIds in your part of the code?
<mzanetti> "address-book-app" for example
<mzanetti> mhr3: we have a discussion ongoing to drop this version stuff from click's appId's too
<mhr3> address-book-app doesn't sound overly unique to me
<mhr3> shouldn't it have like full publisher name and stuff?
<mzanetti> mhr3: yeah. click apps still have com.foo.bar.appname
<mzanetti> mhr3: but stuff installed with apt doesn't
<mhr3> mzanetti, iirc there's the appid schema-ed uri, imo we should use those
<mzanetti> mhr3: tbh I don't really mind. but we used the appIds before that schema came up and now we have a mess of appId, url-schemas and full desktop file paths
<mzanetti> so I'm trying to find where we could align that stuff
<mhr3> mzanetti, i'm all for unifying it, just don't think we're there yet
<Saviq> mhr3, there's also bug #1251635
<ubot5> bug 1251635 in click (Ubuntu) "drop version numbers from users' .desktop file names" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1251635
<mzanetti> obviously we're note there yet :) but I'm trying to get there :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: IMO we should tackle this at the sprint together. greyback, you and me sitting down and fix that appId everywhere
<mzanetti> do you think thats feasable?
<greyback> mzanetti: yes let's make time to do that
<mhr3> mzanetti, well clearly you do see what's involved, has to work for clicks, has to work for regular .desktop from apt, should be compatible with unity7 in some way
<mhr3> mzanetti, once you have a solution, open bugs :)
<greyback> mzanetti: Saviq: did we ever decide if we'd handle appIds with or without the version string?
<mhr3> or push patches :)
<mzanetti> greyback: I'm afraid we didn't get a response from the click people
<greyback> mzanetti: was there a mail sent or something?
<mzanetti> greyback: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1251635
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1251635 in click (Ubuntu) "drop version numbers from users' .desktop file names" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mzanetti> the day when we reported it, the people I pinged were either at a conference or in holidays
<mzanetti> let me try again
<mzanetti> ah.. today US is not around either
<greyback> oh darn
<greyback> cjwatson is online
<greyback> mzanetti: ^^
<Saviq> greyback, doesn't mean he's responsive
<greyback> oh not for a while
<Saviq> greyback, he did send an email that he's gone
<greyback> Saviq: ah ok
<Saviq> greyback, mzanetti FWIW internally we should go no-version-string
<mzanetti> agreed
<greyback> +1
<mzanetti> but then there is still the full desktop path coming from the scopes
<mzanetti> and some places where we expect or get application://
<Saviq> greyback, mzanetti it should be stripped as soon as it reaches us, and re-introduced when going out
<mzanetti> it's close to impossible to change something in Stage.qml without breaking something
<Saviq> mzanetti, basename minus extension?
<mzanetti> Saviq: would you do that in scope.cpp or when it reaches us on the QML side?
<Saviq> mzanetti, we just need to normalize to ".desktop file name minus extension, minus version"
<Saviq> mzanetti, cpp
<mzanetti> ok... good
<Saviq> mzanetti, basically as close to process boundary as possible
<mzanetti> do we have some easy ./run method now with scopes in their own repo?
<Saviq> mzanetti, same
<Saviq> mzanetti, ./build -s will install them
<Saviq> mzanetti, and then they're picked up automagically
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'm feeling stupid. but can't find anything like that
<Saviq> mzanetti, hmm?
<mzanetti> Saviq: unity8's ./build -s doesn't do anything like that
<Saviq> mzanetti, the package us unity-plugin-scopes
<Saviq> is
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah. so you mean it will be installed with apt
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> I meant a ./run if I want to change the code in there
<Saviq> mzanetti, just export QML2_IMPORT_PATH
<Saviq> mzanetti, with my branch that is
<mzanetti> ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, anything you export before run
<Saviq> mzanetti, will be the first fallback
<mzanetti> ok. cool
<Saviq> mzanetti, so builddir/plugins is first, then QML2_IMPORT_PATH, then mocks
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ping
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yes?
<mzanetti> mhr3: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity-scopes-shell/activate-appid/+merge/197098
<mhr3> mzanetti, doesn't handle the full path case
<mzanetti> mhr3: no?
<Saviq> mzanetti, thank you ;D
<mzanetti> ah wait...
<mzanetti> Saviq: ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I wanted to get rid of that chunk of code a long time ago ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's too much g_ ;D
<mhr3> noone like gio, snip :P
 * mzanetti is always happy to remove g_'s
<mhr3> evil, evil people!
<Saviq> g_free *shrug*
<mhr3> noone shrugs at g_free
<mhr3> g_free is awesome!
<mhr3> cause it does if(ptr) free(ptr)
<mhr3> clearly that's the best function since sliced bread... i mean vmsplice?
<mzanetti> mhr3: better now?
<mhr3> mzanetti, /usr/share/applications/kde4/kate.desktop will give you "kate", are you sure that's enough?
<mzanetti> hmm... fair point.
<mzanetti> I think those are handled as kde4-kate
<mhr3> usually, yes
<mzanetti> mhr3: actually... can there be something like application:///usr/share/applications/kde4/kate.desktop ?
<mzanetti> I mean the full path + application uri schema
<mhr3> yes
<mhr3> it's the same as application://kde4-kate.desktop but both are valid
<mzanetti> yay for yet another combination :) I thought application has to be appid
<mhr3> it's for resolving ambiguities iirc
<mhr3> ie if you have foo.desktop in both /usr/share/applications and in ~/.local/share/applications
<mzanetti> pushed another version
<mhr3> hardcoding paths?
<mhr3> eeeek! :P
#ubuntu-unity 2013-11-29
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/remove_unused_applications_folder/+merge/197058 up
<Saviq> tsdgeos, cheers
<mhr3> sil2100, still no unity-scopes-api? :/
<sil2100> didrocks: could you maybe NEW unity-scopes-api from the queue? As it seems people were a bit busyish yesterday :)
<didrocks> sil2100: was it preNEWed?
<seb128> didrocks, yes, I +1ed it
<didrocks> ok, pushing buttons then
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, before releasing by seb128, so it's all ok - it's waiting in the queue since 2 days
<sil2100> didrocks: thank you!
<didrocks> sil2100: done :)
<didrocks> well, seb128 did the hard work ;)
<sil2100> mhr3: tadaah!
<didrocks> I just pushed a button
<seb128> ;-)
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> (well 2 a checkbox + a button)
<mhr3> weeeeeee!
<didrocks> phew
<didrocks> can go on week-end I gues now :p
<seb128> sil2100, mhr3, didrocks: good morning, happy friday!
<didrocks> happy friday seb128 ;)
<didrocks> guess*
<sil2100> Good morning! And a happy Friday indeed ;)
<mhr3> seb128, a very black friday to you as well!
<seb128> mhr3, you must be confused, I'm not one of those turkey eaters
<seb128> we don't do that here
 * seb128 doesn't shop today
<mhr3> seb128, but you're still in northern hemisphere so it's dark-ish these days :)
<seb128> I guess one can say that ...
<Saviq> Black Friday will find you when you least expect it!
<Saviq> like amazon.co.uk has BF deals ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mzanetti, hey, could one of you do https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/more-robust-desktop-file-parsing/+merge/190917 ? it's partly my code, so...
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> i'll do
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: please wait before approving. need to check something
<tsdgeos> no no no
<tsdgeos> i'll approve right away :-P
<Saviq> mzanetti, dandrader you have a weird definition of "disregard" ;)
<mzanetti> :P
<Saviq> but thanks! ;)
<dandrader> Saviq, I'm missing context
<dandrader> cannot parse :)
<Saviq> dandrader, the email last night
<Saviq> dandrader, the testing one
<dandrader> Saviq, ah right
<dandrader> I just love replying to e-mail
<Saviq> dandrader, oh, want some of mine? ;D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no tests in https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/more-robust-desktop-file-parsing/+merge/190917 ?¿
<dandrader> Saviq, I would probably not be able to fill those replies with useful content though :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok leave a comment about that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, good time as any to add them
<Saviq> or actually the best time
<tsdgeos> at least for the thing we're supposing to fix
<tsdgeos> not for the whole thing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<Cimi> Saviq, did I receive a mail at your 2:46am??
<Cimi> Saviq, or is it your bot? :)
<Saviq> Cimi, WHAAAAAT?!
<Cimi> Saviq, the testing testing
<Saviq> Cimi, read into the WHAAAAT
<Saviq> ;P
<Cimi> Saviq, go to bed and sleep boss :P
<Saviq> Cimi, I did, soon thereafter
<Cimi> I slept nothing, Evan invited me for the Thanksgiving turkey
<Cimi> I had that much food I'm still digestng
<Cimi> that was tough
<Saviq> Cimi, shouldn't you be knifing your way through a mall now, then?
<Cimi> Saviq, all I can say now is "burp"
<Saviq> :D
<Cimi> Saviq, I learnt so much last night about american traditions
<Cimi> Saviq, for example why all americans take the whole week off to face thanksgiving
<Saviq> ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, and that's it's basically just an excuse to train your body for xmas lunch
<Cimi> burp
<tsdgeos> do you guys know if there's a launchpad page with "reviews i'm doing"?
<Cimi> mmm
<tsdgeos> i usually use https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/+activereviews and then head over the "Reviews I am doing" section
<tsdgeos> but then https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/more-robust-desktop-file-parsing/+merge/190917 doesn't show up there
<tsdgeos> because it's unity-mir and not unity8
<Cimi> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/+activereviews
<tsdgeos> awesome!
<tsdgeos> now that list some old old old reviews :D
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yeah I realised it's kind of embarrassing :D
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> Hi guys, did anyone of you notice unity7/bamf acting strangely since a while on the desktop?
<seb128> sil2100, define "strangely", and no
<tsdgeos> sil2100: like dropping all the indicators?
<tsdgeos> at the moment i only have the messaging and keyboard one around
<sil2100> seb128: for instance, if I open nautilus from the launcher, close it, and then click on the nautilus icon again - it doesn't want to start the app
<tsdgeos> don't even know what time it is damnit!
<sil2100> tsdgeos: that as well, but rarely!
<seb128> tsdgeos, stop playing with unity8 in your sessions :p
<sil2100> seb128: as if the launcher (bamf) didn't register that I closed the nautilus window
<sil2100> I think I'll have to fill in a bug
<seb128> sil2100, nop, no such issue here (and I didn't see any complain about it)
<seb128> sil2100, are you running trusty or daily-build ppa?
<sil2100> seb128: trusty, without daily-build
<seb128> weird
<seb128> is the issue specific to nautilus?
<sil2100> seb128: no, it happens for every app here - like firefox as well, I have to open up firefox by middle-clicking on the icon as if I want to open a new window
<seb128> weird
<seb128> no, definitively not happening here
<seb128> I would have noticed
<sil2100> hmm, ok, I'll ask around and fill in a bug, maybe something wrong on my system
<seb128> sil2100, does it happen in a guest session?
<sil2100> seb128: I guess that's a good idea, I'll check that after the meeting
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you proposed https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.delay-highlight/+merge/150867 can we kill it?
 * mzanetti wonders why an upgrade brings back the ebay app but doesn't bring back the amazon app
<Cimi> tsdgeos, mmm how about the comment of that guy?
<mzanetti> Cimi: tsdgeos: imho this is a bad thing to change
<mzanetti> because the highlight is supposed to indicate that it will execute a press if you release now
<mzanetti> there is no point in delaying that
<tsdgeos> +1
<tsdgeos> basically my "You can click on it without it ever being highlighed (not sure if that's bad, but seems weird to me)"
<tsdgeos> Cimi: anyway i'm rejecting since it's against the wrong project
<tsdgeos> "lp:unity/phablet"
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, Cimi, yeah, the Flickable::pressDelay is meant to cater for that http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-flickable.html#pressDelay-prop
<Saviq> but all in all, I don't think this is an issue any more, as we're not highlighting the whole items
<tsdgeos> ok https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/+activereviews is looking much better now that we've reject very old stuff :D
<Saviq> and even if it is an issue, we'd need to solve it across the board, not just for unity8
<tsdgeos> +1
<Saviq> tsdgeos, what do you think we could do about the default Flickable velocities?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: make them pixel density dependant
<Saviq> tsdgeos, upstream, that is
<tsdgeos> Saviq: there's a patch by Florian to properly implement that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah ok
<tsdgeos> in 5.[1|2]
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that = proper pixel density reporting to Qt
<tsdgeos> not sure it does indeed fix the flickable velocity
<tsdgeos> but once we do report the proper pixel density stuff in the QPA
<tsdgeos> if it doesn't work
<tsdgeos> we should fix it upstream
<tsdgeos> yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, works for me
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mind if i reject https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity/phablet-fake-peoplepreviewdata/+merge/161514 ? since all the people* stuff is gone
<Saviq> tsdgeos, +1
<tsdgeos> dandrader: hi ho
<dandrader> tsdgeos, hi ho
<tsdgeos> dandrader: do you think it'd make sense to add to https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/runningAppsEndClose/+merge/196257 one test that uses touch and not mouseClick?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/remove_unused_applications_folder/+merge/197058 aborted?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, didn't get it
<dandrader> tsdgeos, there are tests for mousePress and touch press
<tsdgeos> are tehre?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, folks are fighting with some instabilities in CI AFAICT
<tsdgeos> dandrader: not in tst_RunningApplicationsGrid.qml ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'll be monitoring
<Saviq> /food, first
<dandrader> tsdgeos,  ah, I'm talking about tst_PressedOutsideNotifier.cpp
<tsdgeos> dandrader: so you think there's any value at all adding the test? or the one in tst_PressedOutsideNotifier.cpp should be enough?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yeah, I think tst_PressedOutsideNotifier on that regard
<dandrader> is enough
<tsdgeos> oki
<MacSlow> Saviq, I've put up an unity-notifications-MR for for LP: #1256011 ... but what about LP: #1239421? I'm not sure what's required there... or can I leave that for Jussi?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1256011 in unity-notifications (Ubuntu) "Should install shell-facing plugins in plugin path from libunity-api-dev" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1256011
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1239421 in unity-notifications "unity-notifications isn't using unity-apis" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239421
<tsdgeos> dandrader: what's the timer in tst_PressedOutsideNotifier.qml for?
 * dandrader checks
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ah, it's for the effect to be visible when manually testing
<tsdgeos> right
<dandrader> tsdgeos, otherwise you won't see it red for long enough
<Saviq> MacSlow, the latter is about extracting abstract base classes from unity-notifications into unity-api (or well, adapting the ones that are already there)
<Saviq> MacSlow, and making use of them in unity-notifications, as well as running the test suite from unity-api against unity-notifications
<nic-doffay__> greyback, ping
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok
<Saviq> MacSlow, but yeah, it's not necessarily something you should be doing
<MacSlow> Saviq, true... I don't want to "hijack" lp:unity-notifications ...
<MacSlow> Saviq, the CMakeFile fix was harmless... but 1239421 look more involved and I rather leave that to the API-team
<tsdgeos> dandrader: technically window(); could return null in setupEventFiltering when removed from a scene, do we care about that?
<Saviq> MacSlow, +1
<MacSlow> Saviq, today is review/cleanup-day anyway
<dandrader> tsdgeos,  it's only called from within  " if (isEnabled() && window()) {} "
<dandrader> tsdgeos, so if window() returns null there it *should* crash
<tsdgeos> dandrader: it certainly is
<tsdgeos> ok
<dandrader> tsdgeos, but maybe a Q_ASSERT(currentWindow) would go in order to state intention
<tsdgeos> dandrader: it's ok to me either way
<Saviq> MacSlow, did you test https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/desktopfile-to-appid/+merge/197154 extensively on the device? That launcher, home apps, installed apps, webapps all still work fine?
<Saviq> mzanetti, think we could test ↑?
<mzanetti> Saviq: this only names the arguments actually
<mzanetti> doesn't really change anything in the logic
<mzanetti> but sure. I'll do another test run
<Saviq> mzanetti, no I mean if we have some automated tests for this - if not, now would be a good time to add them
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep. there are tests
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok
<mzanetti> Saviq: tst_Shell.qml: test_tapOnAppIconInLauncher()
<mzanetti> Saviq: that runs through this
<MacSlow> Saviq, not all... but I can repeat it with more checks
<tsdgeos> dandrader|lunch: how are you ahving lunch before me if you're like more to the west?
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> dandrader|lunch: anyway, i was wondering if we can't just hijack the touch event by returning true at some point in the evenFilter and save us from all that timer stuff which looks a bit hacky
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, by being really hungry? ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, MacSlow and getting up at 4am ;)
<tsdgeos> that too
<MacSlow> Saviq, an empty stomach make one do crazy things :)
<MacSlow> today is also "let's forget 3rd-person s"-day
<Saviq> [08:29:48] *** Joins: dandrader
<Saviq> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/converted.html?iso=20131129T0830&p1=664&p2=213
<Saviq> he's preventing jetlag ;)
<MacSlow> Saviq, mzanetti: really nothing fails with lp:~mzanetti/unity8/desktopfile-to-appid
<Saviq> MacSlow, that's good 'innit
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I started working at 5:30 am, so lunch at 9:30 am :)
<dandrader> tsdgeos, and as a bonus a nice sunny afternoon to go outside after work
<tsdgeos> +1
<dandrader> tsdgeos, the point is to not interfere with the normal event processing. we're just monitoring it, not filtering it out
<dandrader> tsdgeos, but I do agree that that timer is not the best thing in the world, thus the big comment
<tsdgeos> dandrader: ok, can you write that comment "the not interfere" thing in the MR so it's there for posterity if we ever go back and wonder why it was done that way?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, done
<nic-doffay__> Saviq, the filters should be testable in a couple of days again.
<mhr3> sil2100, ping?
<sil2100> mhr3: pung
<mhr3> sil2100, which was the ppa i can use?
<sil2100> mhr3: ppa:ubuntu-unity/daily-build-next
<mhr3> sil2100, i'm afraid i don't have upload rights there
<sil2100> Wait, you're not part of ubuntu-unity?
<mhr3> doesn't seem so
<mhr3> can someone add me?
<mhr3> didrocks, ^?
<sil2100> I guess you should be, as you're working on unity stuff
<sil2100> didrocks: you think that's possible to do? Need to check who's an admin as well
<mhr3> didrocks is admin :)
<didrocks> mhr3: hum, I can't add you to that team for policy reason
<didrocks> because it would give an indirect way for you to upload to the archive :)
<mhr3> didrocks, you don't trusty me? :P
<didrocks> mhr3: ahah, not that question, but I don't want to rediscuss with the tech board about who can be in that team :p
<mhr3> can someone with proper rights create the recipe and i'll be just firing it from time to time?
<mzanetti> bbiab
<mhr3> not sure if that would work
<mhr3> but let's give it a try?
<mhr3> sil2100, ^
<didrocks> mhr3: yep, neat idea!
<mhr3> and i hope you guys made sure that pkgs from that ppa won't bubble through some script to the distro automagically
<didrocks> mhr3: well, as long as it's in daily-build-next, it won't
<mhr3> good
<didrocks> we only wire up daily-build ppa
<didrocks> but we can't have per ppa upload rights
<mhr3> i guess ubuntu-unity has to own the recipe though, otherwise i'll fail to upload?
<sil2100> Uuuu
<sil2100> I forgot that ubuntu-unity became so important ;p
<Saviq> didrocks, think we should put "kill timeout 30" by default in the unity8 upstart job?
<Saviq> didrocks, so that we get meaningful .crash files from QA?
<didrocks> Saviq: is 30 enough?
<didrocks> on maguro?
<Saviq> didrocks, will test first
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, try maguro first I guess, and tweak the value for it
<didrocks> on the idea +1
<Saviq> didrocks, there can even be a test for it, FWIW
<Saviq> didrocks, ok, will ponder some
<didrocks> you send a SIGINT to unity8, ask upstart to stop it, yeah ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, actually no, I though of sending SIGSEGV
<Saviq> didrocks, and making sure apport completes before unity8 is killed
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, that's another way of seeing it (not sure all stacktraces are equals though! ;))
<Saviq> didrocks, will wait for the shell to be ready first
<Saviq> didrocks, and that should make it pretty real
 * Saviq needs a HOWTO for working with errors.u.c
<mhr3> saviq, you can ask ev next week :)
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah
<Saviq> didrocks, only thing I'm worried about is that if we let it linger for 30s, the screen might go to sleep before apport completes :/
<didrocks> Saviq: shouldn't whoopsie blocks suspend?
<didrocks> I meant, this is in the kernel
<didrocks> not whoopsie
<didrocks> so should be fine and not powering off?
<Saviq> didrocks, different than screen being turned off
<Saviq> didrocks, I don't mean the whole device
<Saviq> didrocks, but just the screen
<didrocks> what's the issue then?
<Saviq> didrocks, when it turns off, u8 will fail to start next time
<greyback> Saviq: I find your lack of respect for Y-fronts disturbing
<nic-doffay__> Saviq, can you recall where the sdk icons are installed to?
<nic-doffay__> greyback, lool
<Saviq> greyback, I googled y-front
<Saviq> greyback, I blame YOU
<greyback> Saviq: XD
<nic-doffay__> Saviq, >_<
<Saviq> greyback, you owe me for therapy
<nic-doffay__> Saviq, try magic underpants
<Saviq> nic-doffay__, no. kthxbai
<nic-doffay__> greyback, distress
<nic-doffay__> mzanetti, can you recall where the icons are installed which the Icon class accesses?
<nic-doffay__> I remember chatting about this to you before.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay__: dpkg -L ubuntu-mobile-icons
<nic-doffay__> mzanetti, cheers
<nic-doffay__> Saviq, re your comment in the filters 'We've decided this will have to wait for the upcoming new scope backend.'
<nic-doffay__> Can you let me know when I should take up development on the branch actively again?
<Saviq> nic-doffay__, of course, will do
<nic-doffay__> Saviq, wicked
<Saviq> mhr3, pstolowski looking at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/157889220/StacktraceSource.txt
<Saviq> bug #1256342 is actually a mediascanner one then
<ubot5> bug 1256342 in libunity (Ubuntu) "unity-scope-loader crashed with SIGABRT in __gnu_cxx::__verbose_terminate_handler()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1256342
<Saviq> potentially a dupe of 1239561 ?
<Saviq> bug #1239561
<ubot5> bug 1239561 in mediascanner (Ubuntu) "mediascanner-service crashed with SIGABRT in raise()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239561
<mhr3> hard to say from that bug
<mhr3> anyway, mediascanner is waving byebye
<mhr3> so i guess we don't care
<pstolowski> :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, so here it is https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/dee-qt/more_tests/+merge/197220 who do you think can review?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, try forcing mhr3's or pstolowski's hand for this ;)
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: do you think you can review https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/dee-qt/more_tests/+merge/197220 ? It's an old branch from kalikiana that i've reused some tests
<mhr3> tsdgeos, last time i checked dee-qt had ~96% test coverage
<tsdgeos> mhr3: feel free to reject it :D
<tsdgeos> i'm just trying to salvage the tests
<tsdgeos> but if you don't think we need them
<tsdgeos> fine
<mhr3> it has lots of changes that are clearly not just test-related
<tsdgeos> like?
<tsdgeos> i can count 2 changes that are not test related
<tsdgeos> 3
<mhr3> append() remove() model()
<tsdgeos> they are totally test related
<tsdgeos> i even say so on the comment i made
<mhr3> but that turns read-only dee wrapper into read-write, which i'd say is a big thing
<tsdgeos> well if you read the comment i made
<tsdgeos> it would be great
<mhr3> oh :)
<mhr3> i read only description on new mps :P
<mhr3> which isn't there btw
<tsdgeos> it's not my fault you decide to read only half of the stuff
<mhr3> replied
<didrocks> Saviq: urgh, right, can you kick as post-stop script the screen on?
<Saviq> didrocks, pre-start rather, but I'm not sure i want to...
<Saviq> didrocks, the bug just needs to be fixed, bug #1235000
<ubot5> bug 1236525 in unity-mir "duplicate for #1235000 unity8 killed/crash then restart can result in mir unable "could not unblank display"" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236525
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, agreed
<Saviq> didrocks, it got converted into a blueprint WI, actually
<didrocks> Saviq: do you know about the priority?
<didrocks> I guess it's what making the tests flacky on our infra sometimes
<Saviq> didrocks, it involves a bigger move of responsibility from powerd to the shell
<didrocks> so, you think not going to happen anytime soon?
<Saviq> didrocks, no one is working on it atm AFAIK
<didrocks> Saviq: maybe the workaround (dully commented) would make sense then, wdyt?
<Saviq> didrocks, let's see next week, we might just schedule that work instead
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, let's keep in touch
<didrocks> Saviq: but come on, it's Friday evening, it's time to take important decision :)
<didrocks> upload
<didrocks> and forget ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, also, I'm not sure I want to make people wait for 30s for their shell to restart...
<Saviq> didrocks, by default, that is
<didrocks> Saviq: hum, maybe autopilot should ship a different upstart job
<didrocks> Saviq: that would make sense
<didrocks> or ogra's developer mode
<didrocks> let me put that on a sticky note
<Saviq> didrocks, just an .override is enough
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, I'd say dev mode
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, I wonder just if that should be in autopilot or in a "developer mode"
<didrocks> yeah, I would tend for the second as well
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, added a comment
<tsdgeos> tx
<Saviq> greyback, bug #1256360 - somewhere between u-mir and mir?
<ubot5> bug 1256360 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in glDeleteTextures()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1256360
<Saviq> greyback, happens *rarely* on shutdown
<greyback> Saviq: whoa
<Saviq> greyback, yeah
<greyback> Saviq: I'd guess more a Mir bug. Will reassign
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, indeed
 * Saviq is happy with our release yesterday - a ton of bugs fixed, quite some new features *and* no apparent regressions :)
<tsdgeos> noones mad yet?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, exactly!
 * Saviq pressed ctrl+shift+m in Firefox... nice!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw, when reading the dash doc, please do comment anywhere you have doubts
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> anyone has a clue of what "Smart casual" means as dress code in the x-mas party?
<tsdgeos> so i need to bring my suit?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=smart+casual :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it has *evetything* in it
<tsdgeos> not really helpful :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, exactly :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, !shorts, basically ;)
<tsdgeos> damn! here i was in london december hoping to wear shorts
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you'll be amazed! ;D
<tsdgeos> i'm not from the north pole :D
<mhr3> tsdgeos, just yesterday i saw a guy walking in shorts and tshirt :P
<tsdgeos> mhr3: he most have been from the north pole
<tsdgeos> or he was incredibly drunk
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can't find any real doubt that you have not asked already
<mhr3> tsdgeos, it's actually surprisingly warm for end of november
<mhr3> although not shorts-warm
<Saviq> tsdgeos, good :)
<tsdgeos> that said i'm got to head off for a nice eod
<tsdgeos> talk to you on sunday/monday
<tsdgeos> s/talk/see
 * tsdgeos waves
<mhr3> robru, ping?
<robru> mhr3, hey
<om26er> JFYI -- new unity8 is crashy.
<mzanetti> om26er: hmm... details?
<om26er> mzanetti, the number of random crashes have topped with the latest release. I am going to start reporting bugs for that.
<om26er> Also it seems Music scope is broken. You can see music carousel but you cannot open any preview
<mzanetti> om26er: hmm... what version are you talking about?
<om26er> mzanetti, 7.84+14.04.20131128.2-0ubuntu1
<mhr3> saviq, i have a new job title for you "merge re-approver" ;)
<mzanetti> mhr3: I'm sure he has a bot for that
<mzanetti> unless Cimi's suspicion is true indeed
<mhr3> mzanetti, i think he has bot for all the other stuff and reapproving merges is the only thing he does ;)
<mzanetti> :D
<Saviq> shh
<mhr3> saviq, btw does https://launchpadlibrarian.net/157894305/buildlog.txt.gz rings any bells?
<Saviq> mhr3, nope, what that?
<Saviq> mhr3, can try to see in local sbuild
<Saviq> ah lp:~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes
<Saviq> aaaargh
<Saviq> why does bzr bd suddenly complain about changes grrrh
<Saviq> mhr3, built just fine here
<Saviq> mhr3, it looks like some python package failure
<Saviq> since python:any (>= 2.7) which is a virtual package., python3:any which is a virtual package.
<Saviq> mhr3, does that go into daily-build-next?
<Saviq> mhr3, maybe that's why it fails?
<Saviq> hmm no, the ppa is almost empty for trusty..
<Saviq> aargh and now timeouts and OOPSes from LP
<Saviq> oh and I can't even restart it :/
<Saviq> mhr3, there seems to have been some python transition happening (I just got new py3.3), maybe that's why
<Saviq> robru, hey, could you please kick another build of https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+recipe/unity8-daily-custom ?
<Saviq> or shed any light on the dependency wait...
<robru> Saviq, were any steps taken to fix the dependencies?
<Saviq> robru, probably not... the deps are fine, it just built in sbuild for me locally
<Saviq> wonder if W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4551428E52D62F45 has any bearing
<robru> Saviq, ok i can kick the build but i'm not very familiar with that recipe. the missing dependencies don't make sense to me
<Saviq> robru, yeah they don't
<Saviq> robru, most probably the kick won't do anything
<robru> Saviq, ask sil2100 i guess? he made the recipe.
<Saviq> robru, doesn't matter the recipe, really... it's just unity8 + some changes on top
<Saviq> robru, and python:any (>= 2.7)... kind of should be there
<Saviq> robru, anyway, nevermind, we'll see next week
<robru> Saviq, last time i saw an error like that, it was because the version being depended on hadn't finished building in the archive yet.
<Saviq> robru, yeah, I just got py3.3 update
<Saviq> robru, so the builds will kick in again when the dependency is fulfilled?
<robru> Saviq, i mean more like this kind of thing: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes/view/head:/debian/control#L71 where you specify a certain version. although that one is months old so i don't see why it would hold it back...
<robru> Saviq, mmm, no, launchpad recipes only rebuild when there are commits to the branches references in the recipe. it won't know anything about the dependencies.
<Saviq> robru, ok, please just kick a build for the sake of making sure that (doesn't) help
<robru> Saviq, yeah, already did
<Saviq> robru, ok thanks
<Saviq> alesage, https://code.launchpad.net/~allanlesage/unity8/indicator-stubs/+merge/192059/comments/456254
<Saviq> alesage, got lost in all the jenkins messages
<Saviq> alesage, just drop the ": undefined"
<alesage> Saviq, o ok, my mistake, I see
<alesage> Saviq, yes I confess to scrolling too much :/
<Saviq> alesage, no worries :)
<mhr3> saviq, i already brought it up with seb and on #ubuntu-devel, might be something with the builders, was just wondering if you haven't seen it before
<mhr3> simple no would do :)
<Saviq> mhr3, I don't do "simple no" ;)
<Saviq> no go, unfortunately
#ubuntu-unity 2013-12-01
<shiznix> hi all, are there some updated instructions somewhere on howto start hacking on Unity8 ?
<shiznix> using Saucy 13.10, tried following https://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity8/ but './build -s' doesn't work... E: Unable to locate package unity-plugin-scopes
<shiznix> './build' also fails with unmet dependencies such as missing cmake and qt5, but guessing that's because './build -s' is broken ?
<shiznix> hmmm..."Only Ubuntu 13.10 (saucy) is supported as a developement environment", yet unity-shell-api.pc is only available in Trusty version of libunity-api-dev
<shiznix> *shrugs*
<shiznix> rm -rf ~/unity8
#ubuntu-unity 2014-11-24
 * tsdgeos is confused because he gets an email saying his mir landing is stuck
 * tsdgeos then realizes the email was supposed to be for AlbertA and not for me
<tsdgeos> too many Albert* A* people
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hey, plugins/Dash/croppedimagesizerasyncworker.cpp:22:27: fatal error: QtConcurrentRun: No such file or directory
<Saviq>  #include <QtConcurrentRun> ¿?
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> i guess
<tsdgeos> how does that compile here?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: which branch?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, asyncCropped, I imagine
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/rtm-dash-staging/+merge/241513
<Saviq> that's what it was trying to build from
<tsdgeos> ./Dash/croppedimagesizerasyncworker.cpp:22:#include <QtConcurrentRun>
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, -I wrong?
<Saviq> qt5_use_module needs Concurrent, I think
<Saviq> so I failed the merge did I
<Saviq> hmm or not
<Saviq> well, I must've, somehow, since your diff includes the find_package, and mine does not
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> the find_package is missing from CMakeLsits.txt
<Saviq> tsdgeos, still, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9211842/ is better
<Saviq> 'innit
<tsdgeos> i have no idea what¡s the difference tbh
<Saviq> tsdgeos, qt5_use_modules actually takes care of checking if the module exists
<Saviq> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9211866/
<Saviq> and it's more readable
 * Saviq wonders how the find_package got lost
<mzanetti> it was added in two branches. maybe that messed up the merge
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well the find package also makes sure the module exists
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes, but in an unrelated place (in the top-level CMakeLists.txt)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, which means that you add the _INCLUDE that might not exist, and instead of getting a cmake error early, you get ENOFOUND
<tsdgeos> which is good so all dependencies are checked in the same place ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I disagree
<tsdgeos> but if you want me to apply that change i can
<Saviq> tsdgeos, fook bzr, somehow the CMakeLists.txt change gets lost when I merge the fucker
<Saviq> well, it's there, but not included in the diff ¿?
<tsdgeos> ^_^
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's actually an argument for including the dependency change in the same file
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you added the Concurrent check in CMakeLists.txt in the "get rid of warning" branch
<Saviq> so it's there in trunk, not in rtm
<tsdgeos> how is that an argument for that?
<tsdgeos> it'd say it's an argument for "merges can't be applied directly from trunk to rtm"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but  but!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, basically, IMO a CMakeLists.txt file (especially for QML plugins) should be as self-contained as possible
<Saviq> tsdgeos, with as little assumptions as possible
<tsdgeos> but none of our files is like that
<tsdgeos> but sure, i'll change that  in the async branch
<Saviq> I'd say most of them are like that (sure, not completely, but at least
<Saviq> we should keep that in mind)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: pushed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, tx
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: there?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, yup
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: i do not understand http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/swipe-dismiss-snap-decisions/revision/1243
<tsdgeos> that needs some change in the backend no?
<MacSlow> no
<MacSlow> it does not
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: why?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: are you going to review https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix-appdelegate-jumping/+merge/241930 regarding the problem you found or want me to?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'll test it with the silo after rebuilding
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: change
<tsdgeos>  verify(Math.abs(Math.abs(appWindowWithShadow.y) - dragDistance) == threshold);
<tsdgeos> to a compare?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, the close() method was always already part of the libnotify-API we support for ages now
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: and you have added a parameter now
<tsdgeos> damn that was for MacSlow
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: and you have added a new parameter, no?
<mzanetti> what?
<mzanetti> ah
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/unity8/stop-using-statusicon/+merge/234502 has a serious isssue with jenkins, haven't run in days after a commit :S
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: for you only the verify -> compare
<larsu> tsdgeos: do you have the powers to nudge jenkins a bit on that
<tsdgeos> i do i guess
<tsdgeos> let me try
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'll take care of that
<tsdgeos> Saviq: tx
 * Saviq wonders why it didn't run "/
<Saviq> :/
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, well yes... it's only really used (and needed) for the qmltest
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, the real backend ignores it
<tsdgeos> ignore what?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, the passed paramter (as used in the qmltest)
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: but does it already have the paramater and it's just unused? or is not there at all?
 * Saviq back in 1h or so
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, not there at all
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, it's only used in the qmltest
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, and close() is most unlikely to be be needing a parameter in the real backend... especially considering it's public API... for the qmltest I'm slightly bending "the rules" a bit, but the amount of code and effort (in the NotificationMocks plugin) this saves is considerable.
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: i think relying on the JS->C++ binding ignoring the extra parameter to call an invokable function with less parameters is a bit on the too much side to be honest
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑ ?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, Saviq: The alternative is a lot of code to be added to the NotificationMocks plugin (and possibly adjustment of existing and working notification qmltests) for just one single method (close()) to work as expected in the qmltests.
<tsdgeos> the mock doing what it should do
<tsdgeos> is what mocks are about
<tsdgeos> you're not supposed to add extra code to your code
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, Saviq: with my cost-benefit understanding, I'm in favour of the less-impactful solution, which is currently in the swipe-dismiss-snap-decisions unity8-branch.
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, mzanetti: so no approval until I replicate all of the backend in the NotificationMocks and can the current solution?
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: i don't fell calling close(moo) and then the C++ method being only close() is good
<tsdgeos> but if Saviq thinks it's fine i'll approve it
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I understand the concern to some extend, but also wanted to avoid blowing up the diff for the sake of one single method being needed.
<tsdgeos> i'm unconvinced tbh
<tsdgeos> are we back to qmluitests failing in trunk?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: yeah, I tend to agree with tsdgeos here
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, mzanetti: ok... two against one... I guess I lose :)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: btw, I pushed the verify -> compare thing
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: tx
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, mzanetti: I'll resurrect the older stuff I did for NotificationMocks before
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: tx
<tsdgeos> yes we are (qmluitests failing in trunk)
<tsdgeos> i'll fix some
<tsdgeos> sdk broke us again :/
<tsdgeos> QQmlExpression: Expression file:///home/tsdgeos_work/phablet/unity8/qmluitestsfix/qml/Components/LazyImage.qml:115:19 depends on non-NOTIFYable properties:
<tsdgeos>     QQuickImage_QML_10::source
<tsdgeos> that looks bad
<Saviq> uuuugrh
 * Saviq will work on moving our qmluitests to autopkgtests this week, will block UITK from releasing things that break our tests :P
<tsdgeos> Saviq: dednick: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/qmluitestsfix/+merge/242652
<tsdgeos> fixes 3 out of the 4 qmltests failingg
<tsdgeos> the other one is the source property
<tsdgeos> which can't fix
<tsdgeos> Saviq: how will it fix it? are all autopkgtests run after sdk landing?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, autopkgtests are ran for _the package_ and any dependants
<tsdgeos> nice
<Saviq> indeed
<dandrader> mzanetti, in TabletStage, spreadRepeater.itemAt(0) will always be the focused one on the main stage?
<mzanetti> dandrader: no
<mzanetti> dandrader: if there is only a side stage app running not. atm the dash can only be main stage but that is to be changed according to designers
<mzanetti> dandrader: also there might be other cases...
<dandrader> mzanetti, erm.. couldn't parse your last sentence.
<mzanetti> bottomline: no, don't rely on itemAt(0) to be neither the focused one, nor always in main stage
<dandrader> mzanetti, so if the main stage is empty and there's only an app in the side stage then itemAt(0) will be that side-stage guy. but if there's someone focusedon the main stage, he will be at itemAt(0), right?
<mzanetti> not noecessarily I think
<mzanetti> dandrader: index in model != z index
<mzanetti> dandrader: there is priv.mainStageAppId
<cwayne-afk> mzanetti: finally got my site back up and running, guess it got 'hacked' by some script kiddies or somethin'
<mzanetti> ouch
<dandrader> Saviq, greyback_, we should support upside down in tablets, right (unlike with phones)?
<dandrader> ie, inverted landcape
 * greyback_ looks to see if spec said anything
<greyback_> dandrader: I don't see anything in the spec, so I say do whatever is easiest for you
<greyback_> allowing all orientations probably makes most sense
<Saviq> greyback_, dandrader, even on phone it's controversial to disable it
<greyback_> it's what the spec says. And I agree, you're less likely to hold phone upside-down to your face to answer a call
<Saviq> agreed
<Saviq> but then there's the case of all the sockets
<Saviq> where you suddenly can't rotate your phone to what's more convenient (when charging or with headset connected etc.)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hmm in here: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/qmluitestsfix/+merge/242652
<dandrader> Saviq, greyback_, My idea is to have a device config file or something from where unity8 reads things such as what is the primary orientation and the supported device orientations
 * greyback_ thinks 3 out of 4 orientations enough to find something comfortable
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: doesn't the change in tst_Indicators basically come down to a wait(100), and if it doesn't match to wait(200)
<mzanetti> ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: what I mean is that if you do "mappedPosition = aux", wouldn't this always be true afterwards? "mappedPosition.x == aux.x"
<dandrader> just don't know yet what's the best/easiest way to achieve such thing. ideas welcome
<greyback_> dandrader: +1 on file setting primary device orientation. -1 on it defining supported orientations, as that's more code-paths to support and unused ones likely to bitrot
<dandrader> greyback_, do you remember what to we do to reade the device name?
<Saviq> greyback_, well, that's the thing, if your power connector is on the bottom
<Saviq> greyback_, and you still want it portrait
<greyback_> we've had this argument :)
<Saviq> greyback_, you only get one
<Saviq> IMO it should be user-overridable even
<greyback_> dandrader: yeah was via the library for adb
 * greyback_ hunts for code
<Saviq> dandrader, libandroid-properties
<dandrader> greyback_, about your -1. it's no big deal. it's just a Qt.ScreenOrientations var that will be &ed with the apps supported orientations to define the final shell rotation. that logic is there and must work regardless of the actual value of the supported device orientations var
<dandrader> Saviq, thanks
<greyback_> dandrader: if you say so. I'm not gonna block on it, but I'm not fond of the idea
<greyback_> dandrader: yeah I musta deleted the code I had using android-properties, but it's pretty straight forward
<dandrader> hmmm, I wonder what libandroid-properties will say when running on a desktop...
<Saviq> mterry, re: shutdown dialog on suspend, lp:~mterry/unity8/cache-greeter-bg fixes it then?
<mterry> Saviq, it does, but at the cost of memory
<mterry> Saviq, I tried a naive "make greeter load async" but it had problems, looks like that would need a smart-ish fix
<Saviq> mterry, but we have ideas (like dropping in a black overlay straight away and having an async image on top)?
<mterry> Saviq, so I just tried to cache bg.  But we apparently explicitly wanted to save that memory in the past
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, let's find out what the impact really is
<mterry> Saviq, we could do something like that yeah, and make the greeter load async.  I don't recall what exactly the bugs were when I simply added async: true.  But I abandoned that path to just cache the bg
<Saviq> mterry, kk
<mterry> Saviq, but we should look at async again, I'm sure it's solvable  :)
<mterry> Saviq, the confusing part to me is that CrossFadeImage marks its internal Image objects as async
<mterry> Saviq, maybe I don't know much about qml image loading, but I would have assumed that would solve the problem for us
<Saviq> mterry, maybe it's not the images then but creating the greeter itself
<Saviq> with the infographics and all
<mterry> Saviq, but when I simply moved the image out, it fixed the problem (and greeter load was instant)
<Saviq> mterry, right, so that could simply be IO
<Saviq> mterry, which, apparently, is *really* slow on mobile
<Saviq> mterry, that we could fix by caching a pre-cropped, pre-scaled image
<mterry> Saviq, but async, right?  Wouldn't the async bits of CrossFadeImage mean that we'd return from greeter.show() immediately and load in background?
<Saviq> mterry, well, that's assuming your whole phone isn't IO-blocked...
<mzanetti> Saviq: the impact was ~35MB on a Nexus10 and around 10MB on a Nexus4
<mzanetti> that's what I recall from when I moved it to a loader
<Saviq> mhm
<Saviq> dandrader, so I can release the silo without your touch postEvent branch even, now that UAL got fixed to not spin our mainloop?
<dandrader> Saviq, yes. I even pulled out its merge proposal
<Saviq> dandrader, ah I thought you left it WiP is why I couldn't find it
<Saviq> dandrader, we don't want that change then?
<dandrader> Saviq, it's really not needed. I will come back to it later, after the shellRotation work
<Saviq> dandrader, o
<Saviq> k
<Saviq> tsdgeos, FYI I'll wait for your MP to silo things, please prio it
<mterry> Cimi, any feedback so far on the wizard-plugin stuff?  I can make some changes in response to early review comments as you finish the review
<Cimi> mterry, I am bad in C++
<Cimi> mterry, but I can submit the qml things I saw for now
<mterry> Cimi, sure, would let us work in parallel a bit
<mterry> Cimi, do you want another reviewer for the c++ stuff or are you just saying you're chewing through it, just slower than the qml stuff?
<Cimi> mterry, chewing
<Cimi> but as always I might not be able to spot everything
<mterry> Cimi, cool :)
<mterry> Cimi, eh, that's true for every review by anyone  :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: which one?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sorry ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the one for tests?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the qml tests one
<Saviq> yup
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's up already
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but mzanetti NeedsFixin' it
<tsdgeos> ah
 * tsdgeos reads
<mzanetti> needsinfo actually, but yeah
<Cimi> cooking now, catch you in 20
<dednick> tsdgeos: comment attached
<tsdgeos> tx
<Saviq> paulliu, hey, are you proposing https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/lp1350891_ScrollBackground or still working on it?
<mzanetti> dednick: hmm... tryCompareFunction does execute the function repeatedly
<tsdgeos> dednick: mzanetti: you're right i missed updating aux again
<tsdgeos> dednick: mzanetti: pushed something new
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: as I constantly tell Mirco he's not allowed to use wait() I'd prefer we follow that too (even though I understand the difference in your use case) :D
<tsdgeos> dednick: i can move to the dowhile you mentioned, i'm not a fan of do whiles
<tsdgeos> dednick: i can move to the dowhile you mentioned, i'm not a fan of do whiles
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: then suggest something that works :D
<mzanetti> tryCompareFunction, no?
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> how do i check it has stopped moving?
<dednick> tsdgeos: neither am i, but it was less code lines to give the example;)
<tsdgeos> with a tryCompareFunction?
<tsdgeos> at most i can try to guess that's the value
<tsdgeos> and compare for that
<paulliu> Saviq: ah. I'll need to ask an image from designers.
<paulliu> Saviq: to tile it. Not yet done.
<dednick> tsdgeos: well, i guess if you stall before the trycompre it may work.
<dednick> erm, actually no
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ohh, now I get what you're doing.. the new line you pushed changed it significantly
<paulliu> Saviq: context switching to another branch now. I'll go to the designer and ask what to do now.
<mzanetti> yeah, tryCompare won't work in this case
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: but i'm with you
<tsdgeos> i should try comparing the final vale
<tsdgeos> it's always 59.5
<mzanetti> if possible, please do so, yes
<tsdgeos> so i guess i can try to find out what 59.5 is :D
<mzanetti> :)
<dednick> lol. why is it moving?!
<tsdgeos> dednick: well it's just created, they grow from the right
<dednick> oh. think it's some behaviour in the
<dednick> panel
<Saviq> paulliu, ok, one thing I noticed there, you don't need the additional Flickable, just fill GenericScopeView or so
<paulliu> Saviq: ok.
<Saviq> paulliu, did you request the new asset? remember we'll need a background that will work for different aspect ratios
<paulliu> Saviq: ok. BTW, who is the best one I should ping?
<Saviq> paulliu, the bug's assigned to Esti, so her
<paulliu> ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, is bug #1368668 handled by your reversible spread branch maybe?
<ubot5> bug 1368668 in unity8 (Ubuntu RTM) "[Apps switcher] Visual feedback of user's finger movement needed throughout the gesture" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1368668
 * mzanetti reads
<mzanetti> Saviq: yea... a bit surprised vesar creates duplicates of his own bugs :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, well I think what he means is the short span where you move your finger and nothing's moving on screen
<Saviq> mzanetti, that not the case after reversible spread?
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, it is for 2 gus on the left edge
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, I meant between toggle and spread
<mzanetti> Saviq: so if you move the finger all across the screen the leftmost 2gus don't move anything any more
 * Saviq tries
<Saviq> mzanetti, nope, still there
<mzanetti> then I don't get it
<mzanetti> wait.
<Saviq> mzanetti, try moving your from the right edge so that it takes like 5s to span the scree
<mzanetti> is that about the snapping in the middle?
<mzanetti> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> mzanetti, roughly in the middle, the "next" app stops and both start moving after some 4gus later
<mzanetti> ffs
<mzanetti> that's the next one I told them is bad when we first did it :D
<mzanetti> ok... well then
<mzanetti> assign it to me
<Saviq> see, you should be a UX designer ;P
<mzanetti> yeah
<mzanetti> totally
<mzanetti> they should just tell me: we want a right edge spread, to whatever you like :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: dednick: so adding a waitForRendering makes it work on valgrind for me, so pushed that at the end
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑
<Saviq> kk
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: jenkins still complained about a fail in testLazyImage, but I couldn't repro
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: that's sdj
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: it's been reported and fix is incoming
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i guess your sdk is too old :D
<mzanetti> ah ok
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: approved
<tsdgeos> any idea where all those "Using blocking call!" come from?
<tsdgeos> ah maybe it's the qtdbus patches?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: do you know if the patches you added to dbus add a "Using blocking call!" debu?
<tsdgeos> mterry: i think you're eatly-disable has lots of badtags
<mterry> tsdgeos, guh I can't get these tags right today
<tsdgeos> let me re-branch
<tsdgeos> just to make sure
<mterry> tsdgeos, I'm running the strip script on it now
<tsdgeos> ok
<mterry> tsdgeos, yeah it has some bad tags
<tsdgeos> cltr+c
<mterry> tsdgeos, they keep slipping into my remote branches despite being clean locally.  I must be doing something wrong when merging
<mterry> tsdgeos, ok clean
<Cimi> mterry, don't we have anything better than using a blank space to check an unset license path?
<mterry> Cimi, we could use a separate property probably
<Cimi> mterry, even empty is not good enough?
<mterry> Cimi, no because empty is a valid return if HERE isn't installed
<mterry> Cimi, but we need to distinguish between "got empty back" or "haven't heard back yet"
<Cimi> mmm
<mterry> Cimi, I agree it's a bit of a hack.  A separate property is probably cleaner, but I got a bit lazy there
<Cimi> mterry, have a coffee :) no rush
<mzanetti> Saviq: ping
<Cimi> mterry, we should move to a new path for wizard has run
<Cimi> mterry, maybe move the file if the old is detected?
<mterry> Cimi, we could sure... but I didn't think it was worth the complexity
<mterry> Cimi, no one touches that file by hand (should go through phablet-config welcome-wizard --enable)
<Cimi> mterry, we should do it now since we are still beta
<mterry> we'd have to update phablet-tools as well
<Cimi> mterry, yeah we can do that...
<Cimi> mterry, or move the file from upstart or what
<mterry> Cimi, we're not really.  This is for vivid.  Rtm has already branched
<mterry> Cimi, but who cares what the filename is?
<Cimi> mterry, probably Saviq :P
<Cimi> I'd put it under a more generic or unity8 path if we decide to move it to unity8
<Cimi> it kinda changes app so we could move it, that was my though
<mterry> Cimi, I agree that it *should* live in a unity8 path or what not -- I even have a comment in the C++ saying that it's only the current path for historical reasons.  I just don't think it's worth the complexity of the code change to support migration
<Cimi> mterry, valid point
<Cimi> mterry, let's double check with saviq tomorrow, we can always migrate in a branch in the future
<mterry> Cimi, but I'm willing to be out-voted :)
<balloons> mzanetti, I have a present for you if you are about
<mzanetti> balloons: terminal app?
<balloons> mzanetti, file manager and terminal are in the store. indeed
<mzanetti> awesome :)
<balloons> I can't add my ubuntu one account though, so I can't install :-(
<mzanetti> hmm... iirc that worked for me... will try tomorrow
<balloons> indeed.. good stuff. I want to try your windowing with it
#ubuntu-unity 2014-11-25
<mzanetti> Saviq: hey, please pull the reversible-spread one out of the silo
<tsdgeos> oh, another bad review from me :_/
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: nope. you did allright
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think I'll have to pull the networking status one, too, we have dependency issues
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, how come?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there's some weird dependency chain that breaks on amd64 "cross"-building i386
<Saviq> tsdgeos, because python-xdg is a dep, and somehow :all does not fulfil :i386...
<Saviq> in a cross-build scenario
<tsdgeos> :S
<seb128> dednick, Saviq, do you know if that's report/what component should be blame "replying to smses from the messaging menus, <enter> in the osk shouldn't hide the entry/osk without sending"
<seb128> it looks like the message was sent, since the text entry is dismissed
<seb128> but in fact it's not
<Saviq> seb128, ubuntu-settings-components I'd say
<Saviq> seb128, maybe it's not handling .accepted on the text entry correctly
<dednick> seb128: hm. thats a hard one. i think committing text dismisses the osk.
<seb128> dednick, that's not commiting afaik
<seb128> like in that case my reply was ":-)"
<seb128> Saviq, thanks
<dednick> seb128: id you press send?
<dednick> ahh. enter
<dednick> hm. multiline property in the messaging item maybe?
<seb128> dednick, no, I pressed ": - ( <enter>"
<seb128> I would have been fine with enter doing a new line
<seb128> or sending
<seb128> but there it dismissed like it had sent
<dednick> seb128: ya. sorry, i read wrong
<seb128> but the message never went out
<seb128> which is confusing
<seb128> no worry
<dednick> it's probably fault of messaging menu.
<dednick> i would have thought a text entry should handle the <enter>="new line"
<seb128> messaging menu is in ubuntu-settings-components?
<Saviq> seb128, items in the messaging menu are
<dednick> seb128: seb128: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Ubuntu.Components.TextField/
<dednick> i using textfield which is single line me thinks
<dednick> think i should be using TextArea
<dednick> Saviq: ^
<dednick> seb128: can you log a bug for that?
<seb128> well, that's a design decision
<seb128> dednick, yeah, that's what I was asking, on what component do I file it? you agree with Saviq, ubuntu-settings-components?
<dednick> well, having a single line for a message is definately wrong IMO, but i supposed they should ack.
<dednick> seb128: ya, u-s-c
<dednick> seb128: and can you add ubuntu-ux or whatever the design team is as well?
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, sounds right, should be multiline
<seb128> dednick, k
<seb128> dednick, Saviq, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-settings-components/+bug/1396058
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1396058 in ubuntu-settings-components (Ubuntu) "Using "enter" in the messaging menu entry looks like it sends the reply when it doesn't" [Undecided,New]
<dednick> seb128: ta
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: what do you think of https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-scopes-shell/no_contains_before_value/+merge/242750 ?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, looking
<tsdgeos> don't think it'll give us any huge speed boost
<tsdgeos> but still should save 0.000000000000000000000001% of barttery/time
<tsdgeos> and it's not more complex code
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yeah, looks good
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, i'm testing silo 13 with manage dash changes. it's totally broken when you search in it
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, try the famous 'Metallica' and 'Washington'
<tsdgeos> is it?
<tsdgeos> that used to work months ago when i coded it
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yeah, no icons for results, categories when 0 results are still visible
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, i'm not sure where's the problem just yet
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, another issue: when I tap a scope on the list and a temporary dash page is opened, clicking back button takes me to the last scope from my favorites, rather than to Manage Dash
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> that's by design
<pstolowski> ah,ok
<tsdgeos> there's no more temporary scopes on top of the dash page
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, feel free to update if I missed anything https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/Unity8-Dash
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: looks good
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: i just searched metallica and it looks good to me
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, hmm, this is what I get: http://imgur.com/or6Paoe   http://imgur.com/q7qH40E   http://imgur.com/XDu4Ij5
<tsdgeos> yeah whashington
<tsdgeos> looks worse
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, afair, the first result should have some extensive info displayed (kinda preview-like)
<tsdgeos> well that's spec undefined
<tsdgeos> we don't support cards there anymore in the code
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, oj
<pstolowski> oh
<tsdgeos> if that's what we want, well someone should ask design if that's what we want
<tsdgeos> but you're right the images seem to be missing
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ok, i'm just capturing screenshots of the old look and will send email around
<tsdgeos> ah, probably those cards are giving us a mascot instead of art
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> fixed that
<tsdgeos> i can't right pull the greeter in my nexus4
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mzanetti: can you guys? ↑
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: pull in the greeter?
<tsdgeos> out
<tsdgeos> i mean "unlock"
<mzanetti> ah
<mzanetti> didn't try with todays image
<mzanetti> need to flash
<tsdgeos> marcustomlinson: don't understand your comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1395994
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1395994 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "UI lags when scrolling through scopes" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: can you update the silo with the two commits i just made?
<facundobatista> Holas
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mzanetti: now after a reboot it obviously works :/
<mzanetti> :)
 * mzanetti still flashing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, known bug
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if you find ways to repro you get a banana
<tsdgeos> ^_^
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, I can, sire
<tsdgeos> tx
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, what is the 2nd commit you made?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: so if you serach for washington
<tsdgeos> and you click on Washington wizards
<tsdgeos> the search bar text actually updates
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yes, it's a canned query
<Saviq> pstolowski, ugh, good catch
 * mzanetti wants Saviq to hand over a Banana
<Saviq> mzanetti, did you find a way to repro?
<mzanetti> tap the greeter, keep it pressed, with the other hand, pull in the launcher, tap the BFB, greeter will hide. lock phone again => greeter broken
<mzanetti> so what happens is greeter.hide() is called programmatically while a touch is in progress
<pstolowski> Saviq, sorry I haven't found it earlier. I think it was raised in the very beginning, but then forgotten
<mzanetti> Saviq: even easier, with one finger, press and hold, with the other swipe it away
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: so that's what it fixes
<mzanetti> Saviq: is there a bug report already?
<Saviq> mzanetti, there is
<Saviq> will find it in a mo
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: the query was working fine, but the text wasn't updated correctly
<mzanetti> Saviq: found it
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, sorry, i'm not following...
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: so you asked what the second commit fixes, no?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: it fixes the fact that when you click on a canned query in the scopes list results the text of the search bar was not being updated
<mzanetti> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1391149/comments/9
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1391149 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "greeter not reacting to swipes" [High,Triaged]
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ah
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, have you pushed it to the same MP?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: yes
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, hmm are you sure you actually pushed? i still see 1 commit
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: i see two
<tsdgeos> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/list_on_bottom_swipe/revision/1341
<tsdgeos> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/list_on_bottom_swipe/revision/1342
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ah, I was referring to your last MP that you asked me to review :)
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ok then, all clear!
<tsdgeos> ah
 * tsdgeos confused
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: then what is the question? :D
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, do you also want https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-scopes-shell/no_contains_before_value/+merge/242750 in that silo?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: sure, why not :)
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: empty categories in the search is something easy to fix on my side or in the other side, i can fix in my side if you prefer
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, i'd prefer for it to be consistent with normal dash pages. i don't know from top of my head who filters empty categories out, do you?
<tsdgeos> yes we do
<tsdgeos> or used to
<tsdgeos> let me recheck
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, possible, i cannot find anything special on our side
<tsdgeos> yeah we filter categories with count out
<tsdgeos> i can do that in the scopes list too
<tsdgeos> it's easy
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: done
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, cool... unfortunately the silo is already re-building :/
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> good new sdk lazyImagetest passes again :)
<dandrader> kg
<dandrader> greyback_, tablet should be working reasonably well now in the shellRotation branch
<dandrader> and so should desktop (although I didn't try it)
<greyback_> dandrader: ok, will try desktop
<greyback_> dandrader: I need to do anything special for desktop you think? Need to edit any desktop files?
<dandrader> greyback_, should just work I guess
<greyback_> dandrader: all was well until I opened a sidestage app, then things started rotating on me
<dandrader> greyback_, I said "reasonably well". meaning "not totally broken" :)
<greyback_> dandrader: excuses excuses :P
<greyback_> dandrader: want a list of desktop bugs? Anything I could help with?
<dandrader> greyback_, are they different from tablet ones?
<greyback_> dandrader: that I don't know yet. Booting my N10
<mushir> I wish unity launcher behavior was more smart to dodge active windows I think auto-hide is not smart enough
<Saviq> mushir, http://askubuntu.com/questions/172505/set-launcher-reveal-mode-to-intellihide could help
<mushir> Saviq, I saw that before it only supports unity 2d I'm struggling to build script done in ubuntu 14.4.0.. Just wondering why does this feature is enabled by default in unity to make our life easier?!
<Saviq> mushir, because it's not supported, it was a design decision to remove it because it had very little users, and was a relatively high maintenance burden
<mushir> but some old screens with 1024*768 resolution have issues with unity launcher for example some web pages don't display with full width and adds scroll.. also some programs needs more workspace that the launcher occupies
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hey, so, this is now ready again: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/reversible-spread/+merge/241274
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: the reason we blocked it: it made the snapping too small according to design, so now in combination with the other bugfixes it should be good. at least has design approval now
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: which of the snappings?
<mzanetti> the one when you release it and it snaps to full spread
<Saviq> mushir, that's why you have auto hiding possible
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: so given it wouldn't snap on its own any more, it was problematic to find the small spot where to release it
<mzanetti> now that area is like 60% of the screen width, so design is happy again
<tsdgeos> aha
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ok, i'll have aanother look
<mzanetti> cool, thanks
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: seems to fail a test. will fix
<tsdgeos> ok
<mushir> Savic, I understand but I with unity would  inherit cairo dock's smart behavior to dodge active windows is this too much to ask?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: fixed
<balloons> mzanetti, where you able to install file manager and terminal?
<mzanetti> balloons: didn't try yet, have been busy with the phone right edge today. gimme 10 min. I'll try now
<balloons> the latest image really wasn't happy.. as I said, no way to add a ubuntu one account :-(
<mzanetti> balloons: I managed to add an account just fine
<mzanetti> but then I get "download or install error"
<mzanetti> alecu: hello :)
<balloons> mzanetti, system settings loads in the sidebar yes?
<balloons> they do work in the emulator
<mzanetti> balloons: well, I just tried to install, and the dash would ask me about the account. I think in a trusted session
<mzanetti> worked fine.
<mzanetti> this is where I got stuck though: http://i.imgur.com/oIaiFn5.jpg
<mzanetti> alecu: do I need to start something special if I want to use the click app store on desktop?
<balloons> mzanetti, hmm.. Of course you have lovely windows
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> and a wallpaper :P
 * balloons wants
<mzanetti> balloons: this is the message I get: WARNING - Error 1 running 'click info "com.ubuntu.developer.nskaggs.terminal" ':  "click_query_error-quark: Failed to canonicalize com.ubuntu.developer.nskaggs.terminal: No such file or directory (0)
<mzanetti> "
<mzanetti> the package is in: ./.local/share/ubuntu-download-manager/Downloads/com.ubuntu.developer.nskaggs.terminal_0.6.179.1_multi.click
<mzanetti> and running click info manually on it works
<mzanetti> so maybe there's /home/phablet hardcoded somewhere or so
<balloons> ahh, so you suspect the store and not the click?
<mzanetti> yeah
<balloons> btw, how did you setup virtualbox?
<mzanetti> balloons: http://i.imgur.com/3Ie5QuX.jpg
<mzanetti> click install manually on it works
<mzanetti> now there's the effects broken still
<balloons> mzanetti, ahh sweet. you can turn the effects off
<mzanetti> balloons: forwarded you a mail on how to install this in VMVare
<balloons> ty
<mzanetti> balloons: can I disable effects in a config file? can't see the panel or anything
<balloons> mzanetti, ahh right.. Sure, let's see
<mzanetti> balloons: http://i.imgur.com/jdjHlVk.jpg
<balloons> ahh you found it. I didn't see it in ~/.config as I expected
<balloons> so how did you do it?
<mzanetti> balloons: dragging the window bigger made the panel appear
<balloons> ahh, heh
<mzanetti> also introduces that bug with the terminal overlapping with the panel though
<mzanetti> btw, that one is also on the phone, if you rotate it
<balloons> there's actually a new terminal app in the works, that I believe solves that. It uses the new header
<greyback_> mzanetti: just need qtcreator and you could do everything in there :)
<mzanetti> yeah :D
<mzanetti> need on the fly QML file reloading too :D
<mzanetti> which shouldn't be too hard actually
<greyback_> mzanetti: as in, editing your own shell code, while you're running that shell? Oh, that way lie madness
<greyback_> https://github.com/sletta/dqml would be handy there
<mzanetti> greyback_: there's also an app in the store called terrarium. it can do that too
<greyback_> ah cool
<Saviq> greyback_, do you have a vivid phone?
<greyback_> Saviq: yep
<Saviq> greyback_, open dialer, lock the phone, unlock, please
<Saviq> it takes 2-3s for the lockscreen to fade away here, with some jumping of panel + app surface size
 * greyback_ does a quick ppa-purge
<Saviq> Cimi, re: bug #1368778, was this actually confirmed by design? can we have the bug status updated?
<ubot5> bug 1368778 in unity8 (Ubuntu RTM) "[design] [Launcher] Consider removing launcher hide time out" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1368778
<Saviq> greyback_, mterry, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1396244
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1396244 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unlocking the phone over dialer is very slow" [Undecided,New]
<mterry> Saviq, weird
<greyback_> confirmed
<mterry> Saviq, mzanetti: I have a weird qml problem I was fighting yesterday.  There was a plugin with an exposed property (with NOTIFY signal).  A bound property was *not* updating, though if I queried the plugin property, it would be the correct new value.  If I added a Connections object targetted at the plugin object (even just an empty Connections), things worked again.  What might be the problem?
<mzanetti> mterry: hmm... must be some stupid mistake somewhere
<alecu> mzanetti: hi! a few months ago was the last time I tried the app store on the unity8 desktop preview, and it would not work at the time because the desktop is not using the exact same backend for packagekit than the phone (or something similar to this), so clicks would not install. We could ask mvo to know if the click side has made any progress with that.
<mzanetti> alecu: I was able to install the package with click install
<mzanetti> alecu: from the download-manager's cache dir
<mterry> mzanetti, I figured as much, though the fact that a Connections object's existence would matter really confused me
<greyback_> mterry: is dialer making itself fullscreen when screen is locked?
<alecu> mzanetti: yes, that should work; you are running click as root, right?
<mzanetti> alecu: yeah, did sudo
<mzanetti> mterry: interesting indeed... pizza is ready. but can have a look in 20 mins
<mzanetti> if you link me the code
<alecu> mzanetti: to install packages as the phablet user (or your desktop user), click is providing a packagekit plugin, but it does not work right together with the .deb packagekit plugin.
<mzanetti> alecu: I see... so I guess we'd need to address that soonish. at least in this cycle
<mzanetti> we should have a working desktop prototype by the end of Dec
 * mzanetti food
<mterry> greyback_, yes
<alecu> mzanetti: enjoy. Let's ask mvo about fixing that plugin afterwards.
<greyback_> mterry: why?
<mterry> greyback_, well the greeter enforces fullscreen / locked-down UI when you're in the emergency dialer (doesn't present launcher or indicators).  So the dialer requests fullscreen because otherwise there'd be a blank bar at the top where the panel used to be
<greyback_> mterry: could it fullscreen itself only when it needs to appear?
<mterry> greyback_, well hm.  I don't think we send it any signals that it could pick up on
<mterry> greyback_, unless it wasn't top app, then it would notice that it was being focused
<mterry> mzanetti, OK well when you have free time, please help me figure out why the following branch shows no infographic stuff on boot, but does if you add a Connections pointed at LightDM.Infographic somewhere: lp:~mterry/unity8/power-button-on-lock
<mterry> The bug got introduced by loading Greeter async, so probably is a timing issue with bindings or something
<mterry> Cimi, so how're we doing with the wizard branches?  I fixed up your nits on the plugin one
<Cimi> mterry, is fine I think, I would like to try it
<mterry> Cimi, should be able to grab the debs from the -tests branch and the debs from the ubuntu-system-settings drop-wizard branch (or just apt-get remove ubuntu-system-settings-wizard) on your device
<mterry> Cimi, then enable like usual with phablet-config
<Cimi> mterry, ok
<Cimi> Saviq, ok vesa approved
<mzanetti> mterry: which property is that?
<mterry> mzanetti, well I think several coming from LightDM.Infographics, but I was watching the LightDM.Infographics.label property, and the associated notification.text property in Greeter/Infographics.qml
<mterry> mzanetti, I think if you put some debugging lines in startShowAnimation() in Infographics.qml, you can print both notification.text and LightDM.Infographics and see that they differ
<mzanetti> mterry: only happening on the phone?
<mterry> But you can't create a Connections object to watch the property, because that fixes the problem
<mterry> mzanetti, oh good question...  not sure.  I was testing on phone
<mterry> It only happens on boot
<mterry> So probably?  It seems timing related, given that it only got exposed by making the greeter load async
<mzanetti> mterry: obviously the infographic shows up fine here
<mterry> mzanetti, :(
<mterry> Is my phone possessed again?
<mzanetti> mterry: ah no... I can reproduce it now
<mterry> huh.  It's usually 100% for me
<mzanetti> I might have made a mistake before
<mzanetti> mterry: there is more going on
<mzanetti> mterry: even if I unlock the phone and then I lock it again, the infographic does show up, but says there are no data sources
<mzanetti> wheres with trunk I get the "pictures taken today" one
<mzanetti> alecu: hey, anything you need from me regarding that click install thing?
<mterry> mzanetti, oh that might be me futzing with the infographic bindings a bit -- I'm foolishly testing on a phone that has the stats turned off
<mterry> mzanetti, but that's fixable -- the bug that I don't get is the label not showing in the first place
<mzanetti> mterry: so if I change "model: greeterContentLoader.infocgraphic" into "model: LightDM.Infographic" in GreeterContent.qml it works
<mzanetti> still no explanation why
<alecu> mzanetti: how can I try this? is it the Unity8 desktop preview?
<mzanetti> alecu: yeah, that's how I tried
<mzanetti> alecu: actually, I can reproduce it by just using ./run.sh in unity8's source dir too
<mzanetti> alecu: or actually just by running unity8-dash from the installed unity8 package too
<alo21_> hii...
<alo21_> how can i switch back from unity 8 to 7
<alecu> mzanetti: I've not compiled unity8 in a while... do I need to be on vivid?
<mzanetti> alecu: I'd suggest you just use the one from apt
<mzanetti> alecu: if you have the ubuntu-sdk installed. unity8 should already be on your system
<mterry> mzanetti, I think my connection crapped out a while ago, not sure you got this:
<mterry> mzanetti, oh that might be me futzing with the infographic bindings a bit -- I'm foolishly testing on a phone that has the stats turned off
<alecu> great
<mzanetti> alecu: just run unity8-dash and get going
<mterry>  mzanetti, but that's fixable -- the bug that I don't get is the label not showing in the first place
<mterry> (in reference to your issue with the infographics label)
<mzanetti> mterry: I replied:
<mzanetti> [19:40] <mzanetti> mterry: so if I change "model: greeterContentLoader.infocgraphic" into "model: LightDM.Infographic" in GreeterContent.qml it works
<mzanetti> [19:40] <mzanetti> still no explanation why
<mzanetti> mterry: something in that loader smells fishy
<mterry> mzanetti, I tried that in Infographics.qml, changing text: LightDM.Infographic.label, but didn't work.  Didn't try GreeterContent.qml
<alo21__> i can't do nothing...
<mterry> mzanetti, have you also tried adding an empty-Connections object?  I want to confirm that that fixes it for you too -- seems like such a weird thing
<alecu> mzanetti: I was just able to install "Dotty" and "Five Letters" :P
<mzanetti> hmm
<mzanetti> strange
<alecu> I might have something else installed
<alo21__> I can't choose unity 7 on login screen why?
<mzanetti> alo21__: try: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<alecu> I still can't run the apps, but I see them as installed
<alecu> and click list
<alecu> shows them too
<alo21__> Ubuntu desktop is installed yet i on Ubuntu 14.10 and I don't have a terminal
<mzanetti> alo21__: hmm... it goes to 100% here, then asks me for my password, then craps out
<mzanetti> alecu: ^
<mzanetti> sorry alo21__
<alecu> mzanetti: can you try installing this deb: packagekit-plugin-click ?
<mzanetti> doing
<alecu> you may need to restart packagekitd
<mzanetti> alecu: hmm... I don't seem to have that running at all, and can't find a service for it
<alecu> mzanetti: ah, it seems it automatically ends when unused.
<alecu> it was running here two minutes ago, and now it's gone.
<mzanetti> alecu: same issue still
<alecu> mzanetti: may I ask to see your download manager log? let me find the path...
<alecu> hmmm.... this might be more useful
<alecu> mzanetti: try installing the click with pkcon
<alecu> (without sudo): pkcon install-local xxx.click
<mzanetti> alecu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9237145/
<alecu> mzanetti: can you show me the output of: dpkg -l | grep packagekit
<mzanetti> alecu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9237165/
<alecu> mine looks like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9237167/
<alecu> mzanetti: I can't find anything wrong. Let's ask mvo, he took over the click infrastructure from cjwatson.
<mzanetti> alecu: ok, thanks
#ubuntu-unity 2014-11-26
<tsdgeos> seb128: no idea about a review for your branch, i just routinely mark conflicts when landings happen
<tsdgeos> seb128: consider me a bot in that regard :D
<seb128> tsdgeos, ok ;-)
<seb128> well, when somebody ack it on principle I can do the rebase so it's good to land
<willcooke> morning all
<seb128> hey willcooke
<willcooke> heh - this isn't #ubuntu-desktop :)
<willcooke> relurk
<Saviq> seb128, I think we agreed to do this, so yeah, +1 in principle
<seb128> Saviq, cool, I'm going to rebase then
<mzanetti> Saviq: hey, just some updates about my branches: the reversible-spread is good to go again (also re-reviewed by albert) and getting some desktop goodness into the silo would make me happy :)
<mzanetti> s/silo/next silo/
<mzanetti> Cimi: hey, what up with this? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/close-temp-scope-on-left-edge/+merge/241555
<Cimi> looking
<Cimi> mzanetti, if you remember, I told you I was experiencing a bug
<Cimi> mzanetti, a crash
<mzanetti> Cimi: I just tested it. its working fine here
<Cimi> mzanetti, do you remember how to reproduce it?
<Cimi> mzanetti, was making dash crash
<Cimi> mzanetti, was like open app, immediately swipe
<Cimi> sth like that
<Cimi> or actually I remember now
<Cimi> boot phone
<Cimi> scroll down
<Cimi> press ubuntu store
<Cimi> immediately swipe left to right
<Cimi> it was occasionally crash
<mzanetti> Cimi: indeed, it crashed. but I can make crash trunk the same way by using the back button in the header
<mzanetti> probably something in the scopes stuff... a scope being destroyed while still shipping results or so
<mzanetti> yep... crashes just the same with the back button
 * mzanetti reports a bug
<mzanetti> Cimi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1396526
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1396526 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/unity8-dash:11:std::basic_string:unity::scopes::Category::title:title:scopes_ng::Categories::data:QSortFilterProxyModel::data" [Undecided,New]
<dandrader> Saviq, ping
<Saviq> dandrader, pong
<dandrader> Saviq, what's the situation on getting stuff merged. Can we merge to trunk MPs not tied to any bugs?
<Saviq> dandrader, sure
<Saviq> dandrader, trunk is our discretion completely
<dandrader> mzanetti,  https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/fixTestCaseTouchFlick/+merge/242643 should be ready to go
<dandrader> mzanetti, the 3 qml test failures there seem unrelated
<mzanetti> dandrader: ackm will check
<tsdgeos> dandrader: remerge with trunk and they will be gone
<tsdgeos> i got a green ball from jenkins o/
<dandrader> tsdgeos, oh, so there's a new release. nice
<Saviq> dandrader, I just triggered a rebuild of your branch
<Saviq> not necessary to merge
<dandrader> Saviq, ok
<facundobatista> Hola!
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: can you have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1396526
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1396526 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/unity8-dash:11:std::basic_string:unity::scopes::Category::title:title:scopes_ng::Categories::data:QSortFilterProxyModel::data" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tsdgeos> my tab and "one" keys have stopped working suddenly
<tsdgeos> this is ultra weird
 * tsdgeos checks if rebooting helps
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, that bug has a fix, but not landed yet (it's in our silo along with manage dash)
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: ah cool
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: can you link the branch
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, i just did
<tsdgeos> and cool the reboot magically fixed tab and 1
<tsdgeos> \o/
<tsdgeos> i don't need to think how to write your long nick anymore :D
<pstolowski> :)
<dandrader> MacSlow, ping
<mzanetti> can you guys reach s-jenkins today?
<mzanetti> doesn't seem to resolve for me
<MacSlow> dandrader, yup
<dandrader> MacSlow, was merging trunk in shellRotation and got that conflict http://paste.ubuntu.com/9249086/
<dandrader> MacSlow, I think we should keep the trunk version, right?
<dandrader> MacSlow, ie, MERGE-SOURCE side of things
<MacSlow> dandrader, looking...
<MacSlow> dandrader, yup... keep the MERGE-SOURCE variant
<mzanetti> Saviq: think this is good? https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/unity8/volume_button_delay/+merge/242831
<mzanetti> I'm not sure we want a delay
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, I agree
<Saviq> mzanetti, I was about to comment on it, I'd rather change the shortcut to be Power+VolUp
<Saviq> with Power being first
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, although alone the VolUp button does bring up the notification already
<mzanetti> so if we're out of luck it will suffer the same
<mzanetti> I guess we could programmatically close the notification though
<mzanetti> actually you're right... if power is pressed first, we can easily not change the volume on vol buttons
<Saviq> mzanetti, exactemundo
<mzanetti> :D
<davmor2> mzanetti, Saviq: Just write S on the screen for snapshot ;)
<Saviq> davmor2, and delay sending input to the app for 500ms to decide whether it's a snapshot or not? ;)
<mzanetti> haha
<davmor2> mzanetti, Saviq: reverse heimlich phone if it coughs up the screenshot you did it right :)
<greyback_> mzanetti: hey, am looking at trying to optimize tablet stage for rotation. Can you recall the reason for the sideStageBackground?
<mzanetti> greyback_: yes. open MS + SS aps, have the SS visible, go to spread, select MS app, SS will fade in.
<mzanetti> greyback_: also I think its needed when dragging in and out the SS
<mzanetti> greyback_: and when going to spread while a SS app is visible
<mzanetti> greyback_: it might only be visible when combining fullscreen and not fullscreen apps
<mzanetti> so the panel moves away
<mzanetti> and such things
<greyback_> mzanetti: fullscreen and not fullscreen apps <- ok yeah I see it for that
<mzanetti> greyback_: open MS + 2 SS apps, do the right edge
<mzanetti> the current SS app will rotate
<greyback_> true that too
<mzanetti> that thing has an unlimited amount of possible cases :/
<greyback_> it's ok. just hadn't thought of an immediate use for it
<greyback_> it's default width is the screen width, which I'll fix
<mzanetti> greyback_: not sure I understand. you when opening an app it will first open FS and then resize for SS width?
<mzanetti> +mean
<greyback_> mzanetti: yep, but that's a separate issue (for which I've code lying around to fix)
<mzanetti> ah ok.
<greyback_> I'm just going through shell components in tablet mode to try reduce overdraw
<greyback_> to improve perf on the N10 a bit, should help rotation
<mzanetti> cool
<mterry> Cimi, I'm not feeling super great today either, so I may only work a little while.  But wanted to address any issues you found with wizard during your testing, if you had time to try that
<Cimi> mterry, will try in 30 mins
<mzanetti> Cimi: what was the first one? with spread and launcher?
<Cimi> mzanetti, close the dash on spread
<mzanetti> ah
<Cimi> mzanetti, it has to bounce back
<Cimi> or sth similar
<mzanetti> yeah, some elastic force
<tsdgeos> what am i doing wrong? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9251653/
<balloons> mzanetti, did you figure out your download / install error when installing from the ubuntu store on the desktop?
<mzanetti> balloons: no. seems a bug in pkcon. I've reported it
<balloons> mzanetti, found the bug, I'll confirm and chase :)
<joshumax> Hello, something strange is going on with my unity install..every time I start compiz, the metacity decorator stops working and I can't use Ambience or anything like it, but every time I start metacity, unity disappears but the style is ok
#ubuntu-unity 2014-11-27
<facundobatista> hola!
<Saviq> greyback, you did file a bug about dash launching too early for appman to notice, do you recall where?
<Cimi> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/elastic-not-close-spread/+merge/242949
<Cimi> mzanetti, vesa approved
<dandrader> Cimi, isn't mzanetti on holidays until next Monday? I think we he's on zombie mode here on IRC :)
<Cimi> aha ok
<Cimi> well, is a small one whoever wants
<Cimi> https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/elastic-not-close-spread/+merge/242949
<mzanetti> Cimi: yep... me on holiday... will check it out on monday
<dandrader> dednick, hey, got some spare time?
<dednick> dandrader: yo. yeah, i got some time.
<dandrader> dednick, it was a problem with the indicators in shellRotation but I ended up finding out that it was a regression caused by myself :)
<dandrader> sorry for the noise
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can you top approve after Mirv +1 ?
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/qt54/+merge/242892
<Saviq> tsdgeos, done, will try and build here before landing it, too
<tsdgeos> :)
<dednick> dandrader: no worries
<greyback> Saviq: mind giving this a quick sanity check: https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtmir/gles-sync/+merge/243043
<Saviq> greyback, hmm why do you need to override CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX?
<greyback> Saviq: just for consistency with trunk (which has 2 prefixes, one for android, one for desktop)
<Saviq> greyback, ah
<Saviq> meh for having to include EnableCoverageReport.cmake :/
<Saviq> don't we have a package with that still :|
<greyback> *shrug*
<Saviq> we do!
<Saviq> greyback, cmake-extras
<greyback> we do?
<greyback> oh
<Saviq> http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/all/cmake-extras/filelist
<greyback> huh
<greyback> Saviq: want it used? Or can we do that later?
<Saviq> greyback, want it used please, let's not check in the new files
<greyback> Saviq: I can push the changes, will poke you to review them so
<Saviq> greyback, sures
<Saviq> greyback, same for LinuxCrossCompile, we shouldn't need it
<Saviq> greyback, aand parse arguments, there's a function for this in cmake
<Saviq> http://www.cmake.org/cmake/help/v2.8.12/cmake.html#module:CMakeParseArguments
<Saviq> greyback, and you might want to pull in the new Plugins.cmake from unity8...
 * tsdgeos wants to use ECMEnableSanitizers.cmake from extra-cmake-modules sad it's in universe :/
<greyback> Saviq: thoughts: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9269696/ - ${CMAKE_ROOT} = /usr/share/cmake-3.0
<greyback> so hard to hardcode the path
<greyback> any better idea?
<Saviq> greyback, ugh, looks like a bug in cmake-extras, should be in cmake-3.0 now
<Saviq> greyback, you shouldn't need to do anything
<greyback> Saviq: cmake doesn't pick the modules up in cmake-2.8
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, because it's 3 now in vivid
<greyback> yep
<Saviq> alesage, hey, cmake-extras installs the modules in cmake-2.8, could we update it to install in cmake-3.0?
<greyback> Saviq: MP up for it already, could add it to silo https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/cmake-extras/1394648/+merge/242379
<greyback> would need to check what depends on it
<Saviq> greyback, looks a bit naïve, but ok...
<greyback> ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev only
<greyback> true
<greyback> Saviq: ok, I've updated https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtmir/cmake/+merge/235239
<Saviq> greyback, tx
<Saviq> greyback, some diff comments not addressed yet
 * greyback hadn't noticed them
<creature> Hello. I've upgraded my laptop today to 14.10, and now my Alt key doesn't work in Unity's keyboard shortcuts. I've summarised the situation here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/553983/keyboard-shortcuts-using-alt-key-broken-after-upgrading-to-14-10
<creature> If anyone has any suggestions for possible causes or further troubleshooting, I'm all ears.
<attente_> hi. in qml/Stages/ApplicationWindow.qml, the session of the SessionContainer is set from the ApplicationInfoInterface application object, but where is it defined? i checked the unity-api code but can't find any declaration of it in the headers
<dandrader> Saviq, greyback, so what happens when you physically rotate a tablet with a side stage app showing to portrait? does the side stage closes or does shell stick to landscape (ie, it does not rotate)?
<dandrader> Saviq, greyback, I would say it doesn't rotate for the sake of simplicity
<dandrader> there's no spec for this anyway
<greyback> dandrader: +1 for simplicity.
<attente_> is there any known issue with old surfaces disappearing when new ones are created?
<greyback> attente_: with unity8 Yep, it's not ready yet for multi-surface apps
<attente_> greyback: ok, thanks. is there any timeline for that?
<Saviq> dandrader, I believe one of the approaches was that the sidestage app becomes main stage
<Saviq> dandrader, basically the app stack is flattened in portrait to only have a single stage
<Saviq> dandrader, but since that wasn't confirmed, we can lock it down for now
<dandrader> Saviq, no need. I'm going for the simple approach for now
<greyback> attente_: hoping to enable multi-surface apps before the end of the year
<attente_> greyback: ok, good to know. thanks!
<greyback> np
#ubuntu-unity 2014-11-28
<Mirv> tsdgeos: FYI I'm running AP:s on the qtbase ubuntu8, and it's looking good/better now
<tsdgeos> :)
<tsdgeos> meanwhile it's been approved upstream
<tsdgeos> still not merged because their CI basically sucks
<tsdgeos> well not their CI
<tsdgeos> it's just that their tests are unstable as hell
<Mirv> yeah, enabling the unit tests has been troublesome for our builds too, but at least we nowadays have them mostly enabled
<Mirv> tsdgeos: so do I already have +1 from you on that or shall you test it today?
<tsdgeos> i tested it with my self built thing, i can give it a try with the proper pacakges
<tsdgeos> same silo?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yes please try the PPA, 027, check that you get ubuntu8
<tsdgeos> oki
<Mirv> tsdgeos: not necessarily all perfect, I at least need reruns and a moment ago I had security code being asked which sounds like unity8 restart
<Mirv> UITK passed everything though, while before it barely get through a couple of tests
<tsdgeos> i see
<tsdgeos> wonder if that restart/reruns is something we already had without this patchset though
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i had never run uitk tests before, what's your opinion?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: not during UITK tests, and like I said I didn't get them there but later (I think during calculator AP). the way I'm running all AP suites in one pass causes all kinds of random trouble, so this might be it.
<tsdgeos> i see
<Mirv> I'm mostly worried about a lot of ubuntu-system-settings AP failures + that security code screen appearing (I think that's uncommon), but I'll see when I get to do reruns of the failed suites in about 2h when this pass finishes
<Mirv> usually the fact that whole UITK suite passes without any problems is a good indication, so let's hope there's nothing reproducible.
<tsdgeos> Mirv: one good thing to do
<tsdgeos> is phablet-hsell
<tsdgeos> and then
<tsdgeos> sudo gdb attach `pidof unity8`
<tsdgeos> this way if unity8 crashes it'll get stuck there
<tsdgeos> and you can later on bt and all that
<Mirv> tsdgeos: there was a crash, and I remembered the whoopsie log, so here's the crash https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/faf1d51c-76d8-11e4-966f-fa163e75317b
<tsdgeos> Mirv: not much of a backtrace there :/ doesn't seem dbus related, but you can never tell if it's because of the patches or not
<Mirv> tsdgeos: well there's _g_dbus_auth_run_client in the trace, but not really anything Qt
<Mirv> anyhow, since I had the test run stuck in mir_screencast (which is common...) I'll start the rerun now omitting those that had full pass.
<tsdgeos> yeah here it gets stuck there too
<tsdgeos> i was wondering if it was common or not
<tsdgeos> Mirv: been testing it, could not find any anomally, so +1 for the patchset from my side
<Mirv> tsdgeos: thanks. I'll need to do this AP testing for some while still... and probably need to compare with/without PPA until there's some sort of consistency.
<dandrader> Saviq, is ./run.sh still being used nowadays?
<Saviq> dandrader, sure, although it's not been fixed for split dash
<greyback> Saviq: have chance for second pass? https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtmir/cmake/+merge/235239
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, although I hate cmake today (been refactoring QmlTest.cmake for a long time now) ;P
<greyback> Saviq: I don't have a lot of love for it either
<greyback> if you'd heard my cursing when you poked your head in and started commenting... :D
<Saviq> greyback, it's not like I was picky (yet) :P
 * greyback thinks qmake ain't so bad now
<Saviq> greyback, none of the inline comments are addressed in there
<greyback> Saviq: damn sorry, I pushed to wrong branch
<greyback> updates are there now
<Saviq> greyback, nw
<Saviq> greyback, I'll move it to Needs Review to get ci feedback
<greyback> ok
<Saviq> greyback, hmm, shouldn't Unity.Application remain in the shell-specific QML import dir?
<greyback> Saviq: it never was there
<Saviq> greyback, ah indeed, we should probably move it there then
<greyback> Saviq: it's not necessarily unity specific
<greyback> I'm considering renaming it
<Saviq> greyback, hmm ok, maybe we'd need another custom import path, not sure it's good in the default one
<Saviq> greyback, ah, and there's a running effort to rename qtdeclarative5-foo
<greyback> yep that too
<mterry> Cimi, what's the story with the wizard branches?
<Cimi> mterry, thought you were on holiday :D
<mterry> Cimi, was yesterday and was sick the day before
<mterry> Cimi, but I'm back!
<Cimi> ah ok, let me test... thought I could do that later in the day for monday
<tsdgeos> Cimi: there?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> Cimi: have you shown https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/elastic-not-close-spread/+merge/242949 to someone in design?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yes, approved
<tsdgeos> it seems very similar to what we have now
<Cimi> tsdgeos, what do we have "now" ?
<tsdgeos> well i never drag that much when closing an app
<tsdgeos> i just flick
<Cimi> tsdgeos, well, probably people who tested did...
<tsdgeos> and the flick back we have now and this one are the same
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yes but this limits the movement
<tsdgeos> but ok, i guess it's still and improvement
<Cimi> tsdgeos, vesa tried the branch and approved
<Cimi> tsdgeos, he even asked me to tweak a value :/
<tsdgeos> he could have written so in the thing, saved us this trouble :D
<Saviq> greyback, any idea what caused bug #1396244 btw? it's fine on rtm still...
<ubot5> bug 1396244 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unlocking the phone over dialer is very slow" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1396244
<Saviq> greyback, we should try and make sure to not land what caused this
<greyback> Saviq: can get it with camera too. Seems fullscreen + lock causes the slowdown.
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, any idea of a change that could've introduced this?
<greyback> no idea
<Saviq> ok, I'll have to remember to look out for this when landing in RTM
<greyback> would be worth bisecting
<greyback> *could* be that when screen locked, panel is brought in, and app is told to resize its surface to non-fullscreen - which would be wrong. And then on unlock, it gets a flood of resize events
<greyback> just a theory tho
 * greyback runs to post office
<tsdgeos> Cimi: any chance you'll review https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/photoscopeimprovements/+merge/239834 ?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I think is fine to go
<Cimi> tsdgeos, as said, only bugs I had we agreed they were unrelated
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'll put it in a silo for vivid today, Monday latest
<tsdgeos> Saviq: oki
<tsdgeos> dednick: you have conflicts in https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/lp1385331.led/+merge/241417
<Cimi> mterry, wizard page after wifi seems broken here, where is upstart log?
<Cimi> mterry, wizard page after wifi seems broken here, where is upstart log?
<mterry> Cimi, hmm that would be the location page -- upstart is ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log
<mterry> Cimi, it doesn't show up?  Just looks blank?
<Cimi> mterry, I see just wallapper
<mterry> Cimi, yeah hmm.  On which device?  I'll try to reproduce/fix
<Cimi> mterry, mako
<mterry> Cimi, ok -- it just means the wizard is waiting for an answer to the question "is HERE installed" before showing the location page or not
<Cimi> mterry, thought about here
<Cimi> mterry, maybe I can install it and see if it goes after
<mterry> Cimi, well we need to work in the mako/no-here case though :)
<Cimi> mterry, sure, was just to confirm...
<mterry> Cimi, you have the latest debs?  I changed how we look for HERE to avoid needing the special " " value -- might have broken something
<Cimi> mterry, the last on -test
<mterry> Cimi, hm yeah I see same thing, will let you know when I've fixed
<Cimi> mterry, thanks
<greyback> Saviq: re those cmake errors, I've no idea what's causing them. Have you seen them before? Was suspecting a qt5 module but have zero evidence for it
<alesage> Saviq, reasonable suggestion re: cmake-extras, will look into today
<Saviq> alesage, there's actually a branch already, but it's a bit naïve, just s/2.8/3.0/
<karni> Hi folks. Who can I talk to about the badge implementation?
<Saviq> karni, define "the badge"
<Saviq> greyback, no, have not seen them yet
<karni> Saviq: the number that shows up on the app icon in the launcher at the left edge
<alesage> Saviq, ack, I possibly need Satoris' advice on this
<Saviq> karni, ah, that one, you can talk to me since mzanetti's only pretending to be around
<Saviq> karni, "count emblem" is what we call it I think ;)
<karni> haha, all right.
<karni> Saviq: let us file a bug, I'll contact you shortly. basically, it seems to be adding the value to the badge, instead of setting the value of it. if we go it wrong and it's documented, then I'll blame myself.
<karni> Saviq: we pass the "unread messages count" in there, but it seems it's adding them app, is this expected?
<Saviq> karni, you're talking about push notifications here are you?
<karni> Saviq: yessir
<Saviq> karni, in that case you'd have to talk to Chipaca
<karni> Saviq: okay :) WFM
<Saviq> karni, we're setting the value as-is
<karni> gotcha, good news for me
<karni> thanks Michał :)
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, looks like Qt5Core is the culprit
<Saviq> greyback, also, just found...
<Saviq> ""The qt5_use_modules macro is obsolete. Use target_link_libraries with IMPORTED targets instead."
<greyback> oh
<greyback> ok fixing
<Saviq> greyback, sorries
<greyback> np
<Saviq> greyback, but it looks like you still don't need explicit INCLUDE_DIRS then
<greyback> Saviq: you do for private header dirs
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, that you do of course
<tsdgeos> shouldn't http://paste.ubuntu.com/9284813/ make going from one scope to the other slower?¿
<tsdgeos> because it doesn't
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we don't have a highlight
<Saviq> greyback, cmake done, was a bit more picky this time
<greyback> Saviq: oh gee great thanks
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well, hmmm, right, damned code that does nothing and confuses me :D
<Saviq> greyback, I thought you'll like it on a Fri afternoon
<Saviq> tsdgeos, trueth
<Saviq> *you'd
<tsdgeos> Saviq: though we kind of have highligh
<tsdgeos> highlightRangeMode: ListView.StrictlyEnforceRange is what makes the current index chane
<tsdgeos> change
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right, but we don't have a highlight object, really
<tsdgeos> right tight
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but I get what you mean
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we're abusing the ListView there a bit... and we have no control over the swipe threshold, which I was asked about recently
<Saviq> we might need to stop abusing ListViews for PageLists :P
<tsdgeos> Saviq: nor about the snap speed for what i can see
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nope
<tsdgeos> meh :/
<tsdgeos> i *think* the snapping animation is borked going back/front in some cases
<tsdgeos> but i can't "see" it, thus i wanted to make it go slower
<greyback> QUnifiedTimer::instance()->setSlowMode or something like that
<Saviq> ok I think I've enough cmake for one night and one day...
<tsdgeos> he he
<Saviq> *almost* there
<Saviq> everything was fine, and then someone added dbus-launch to their test, *really*, I ask you!?
<Saviq> and then there's dbus-test-runner, even worse
<tsdgeos> yep
<Saviq> have a good weekend, y'all! o/
<tsdgeos> yeah i'm leaving too
<tsdgeos> off to a cabin
<tsdgeos> the weekend of the year with most predicted rain
<tsdgeos> \o/
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> :/
<Cimi> ahah
<Cimi> tsdgeos, where u heading?
<tsdgeos> Besalú
<tsdgeos> nice romanic vilalge
<tsdgeos> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a5/Pont_Medieval_%28Besal%C3%BA%29_-_7.jpg
<Cimi> tsdgeos, looks lovely on google (with sun)
<tsdgeos> yeah ^_^
<tsdgeos> anyway, tty on monday!
<Cimi> aloha
<Saviq> I was there!
<Saviq> ooh funky new search dropdown in Firefox, maybe useful
<dandrader> Oh no... seems I lost all my search engines in Firefox?
<dandrader> hmm... they're are "hidden"
#ubuntu-unity 2015-11-23
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the changelog file looks bad at https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-api/surfaceCursor/+merge/278297
<Saviq> tsdgeos, d'oh
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think it's lp being daft
<Saviq> checking
<Saviq> tsdgeos, merges clean here
<tsdgeos> k
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/translateScopes/+merge/278255
<tsdgeos> Saviq: is the reason "because we want Scopes to be a word people recognize"?
<bregma> Saviq, mzanetti, does Canonical have any plans for any presentations in the FOSDEM Desktop Room yet?
<mzanetti> bregma, see my mail on unitymirteam/warthogs
<mzanetti> bregma, I'm still searching for volunteers
<mzanetti> means, so far no plans, but I think we should.
<bregma> mzanetti, I saw the mail on the lists, I have an idea, I just want to coordinate
<mzanetti> cool
<mzanetti> bregma, I'm replacing didrocks in the room organization team this year. so if you have special questions about the desktop room, I think I can help out.
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/cleanup_assets/+merge/278340
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, nice. any estimate on the package installed size decrease?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ~400K
<mzanetti> kk
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: actually more like 1M
<tsdgeos> since i also removed a 600K unused image
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, have we tried optipng yet?
<ltinkl> (or how's that thing called)
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: not sure if we have tbh
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, might spare us some more kilos
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: guess so, yeah, this was much easier since was simply [re]moving them :D
<mterry> greyback_, you mentioned before that ubuntu-app-launch talks to qtmir before launching an app -- what interface is that on?  (I'm trying to find in code, but it's a little obtuse to someone not familiar with it)
<greyback_> mterry: qtmir registers a callback for pre-start with ubuntu_app_launch_observer_add_app_starting
<mterry> greyback_, ah.. via upstart mechanisms
<mterry> err
<mterry> upstart over dbus anyway  :)
<mterry> greyback_, thanks
<greyback_> mterry: np, happy hunting
#ubuntu-unity 2015-11-24
<Guest33114> there something wrong with unity8 o_O when i try to resize the window... the shell rotates
<Guest33114> trunk
<Saviq> Guest33114, can you give a bit more info? ideally file a bug, please?
<Guest33114> Saviq, i'm on 16.04 and just compiled the trunk, i run unity8 with ./run.sh ... now, when i try to resize the window, unity8 rotates 90 degres (to landscape ) but not every time  1 out of 3 tries or something
<Guest33114> if i can't fix it i'll file a bug
<Saviq> Guest33114, ah, so running "fake" under X11, lemme see
<Guest33114> Saviq, yep
<Guest33114> Saviq, http://i.imgur.com/AWHo0jq.jpg
<Guest33114> ./run.sh , tap to unlock and then resize
<Guest33114> hm... when i resize it back, rotates back to portrait
<Guest33114> o_O
<Saviq> Guest33114, (not sure if you want your nick to remain that), I got to reproduce, there's a binding loop printed which might be the culprit:
<Saviq> OrientedShell.qml:176:5: QML Shell: Binding loop detected for property "orientation"
<Saviq> can you file a bug please with those steps to repro?
<pixel_> Saviq, sure :D
<pixel_> Saviq, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1519250
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1519250 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "when resizing unity8 window (fake) unity rotates to landscape " [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ping
<Mirv> tsdgeos: pong
<tsdgeos> Mirv: commented in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-qt5/+bug/1447474 i guess this one can be marked as fixed?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1447474 in telepathy-qt5 (Ubuntu) "telepathy-qt5 FTBFS with Qt 5.5" [Medium,New]
<Mirv> tsdgeos: most probably, I haven't tried it out. currently xenial images are booting but for some reason Qt 5.5 PPA gets Unity8 crashing... trying to look at it
<Mirv> tsdgeos: we don't need telepathy-qt5 rebuild anyway, that was just a bug based on a test build
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I'll do another test rebuild and update the bug accordingly
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, hey, do we have a bug to dupe #1519234 to?
<Saviq> bug #1519234
<ubot5> bug 1451554 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1519234 Every key is pressed twice on the desktop" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1451554
<mzanetti> I duped one today already :D
<mzanetti> one sec
<mzanetti> Saviq, actuall, turns out this is the one where people have been duping things to
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, pstolowski: http://notyetthere.org/data/freeeeze.mp4
<tsdgeos> :/
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so second time you get this?
<pstolowski> oh
<mzanetti> yep
<pstolowski> mzanetti, can you grab a backtrace of all threads?
<mzanetti> hmm...
<mzanetti> seems I can reproduce it
<mzanetti> with the spiegel scope
<pstolowski> mzanetti, is this ota8 or current rc-proposed?
<mzanetti> pstolowski, rcproposed
<mzanetti> pstolowski, I suspect happened after landing diff updates
<pstolowski> mzanetti, that would be my suspect as well
<mzanetti> pstolowski, install the spiegel.de scope from the store, let me know if you can repro
<mzanetti> if not, I'll get you the stack traces
<pstolowski> mzanetti, ok
<mzanetti> note to myself: when testing the lockscreen, do not only put wrong combinations in :D
 * mzanetti grabs a coffee
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, one thing about the activity spinner - it's an animator, so running on the render thread
<Saviq> mzanetti, not like you can't adb/ssh into it and reset the timer ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq, how do I reset the timer?
<Guest234612> mzanetti, my custom unity8 theme http://i.imgur.com/pCzkyHm.jpg . perfect <3
<mzanetti> ??
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think it's stored in AccountsService
<Guest234612> mzanetti, i'm just having some fun with unity8 (trying to make a custom theme)
<Saviq> mzanetti, check /var/lib/AccountsService/users/phablet
<mzanetti> Guest234612, (really, get a nick :D) there's a branch that updates the visuals for the window decorations
<Saviq> there almost is a silo now, too
<mzanetti> better :)
<pixel_> mzanetti :D let's find out the branch then :D
<pixel_> but first to finish my silly theme
<mzanetti> pixel_, https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/newWindowDecosAndPanel
<pixel_> mzanetti, Uuuuuuu nice! :D thanks
<pixel_> new stuff <3
<pstolowski> mzanetti, playing with spiegel scope on rc-proposed, haven't seen complete freeze yet. it paused once for a few seconds when i swiped left to another scope, but was still working. do you need to do anything special in spiegel scope to trigger freeze?
<mzanetti> pstolowski, so in my case, I have like 8 favorited scopes, the spiegel one somewhere in the middle
<mzanetti> and then I just swipe left/right...
<Saviq> dandrader, hey, FTBFS on both qtmir and qtubuntu with the surface MPs: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-005
<Saviq> dandrader, in qtmir, SurfaceManager test fails, qtubuntu doesn't build due to some mir symbols missing
<Saviq> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/227392515/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.qtmir_0.4.6%2B15.04.20151123-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Saviq> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/227392401/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.qtubuntu_0.62%2B15.04.20151123-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Saviq> are we missing a branch in the silo? or maybe new mir or something?
<mzanetti> pstolowski, http://notyetthere.org/data/frozen_scopeghurt.mp4
<pstolowski> mzanetti, ok, thanks, interesting
<dandrader> Saviq, will check
<pstolowski> mzanetti, you're not on bq, are you?
<mzanetti> pstolowski, krillin, yes
<pstolowski> mzanetti, ok, bq here too. it's a bit sluggish for me but never to the point where it would freeze. may i ask you for 'thread apply all bt' from gdb (with debug symbols for unity-plugin-scopes - http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay/ubuntu/pool/main/u/unity-scopes-shell/ should be it)
<pstolowski> ?
<mzanetti> ok... will try...
<pstolowski> thanks
<mzanetti> pstolowski, actually, seems to be rather the today scope than the spiegel scope
<mzanetti> pstolowski, I've removed the spiegel one, now hanging at the today one
<mzanetti> pstolowski, what channel are you running on your krillin?
<mzanetti> I've a suspicion that it only happens with some aggregated stuff in the today scope which isn't around in the ubuntu channel
<mzanetti> basically entering the today scope makes it lock up up
<pstolowski> mzanetti, rc-proposed. i'm on r187 now
<mzanetti> pstolowski, rc-proposed is not a precise channel definition :)
<pstolowski> mzanetti, rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en
<mzanetti> ok... that does
<mzanetti> hmm
<mzanetti> you have some data on that device too?
<mzanetti> like some sms, favorite contacts and what not
<pstolowski> mzanetti, nope. i don't have sim card in it
<mzanetti> pstolowski, so, I can only repro it with my dogfooding device
<mzanetti> and I'd like to get info out of that withoug installing dbg symbols
<mzanetti> are there any logs that could be helpful?
<pstolowski> mzanetti, check .cache/upstart/unity8-dash.log
<pstolowski> mzanetti, try without debug symbols first, but it will probably not show much
<mzanetti> aha
<mzanetti> this is the last message it prints always: Disabling location updates
<mzanetti> but it seems to freeze before
<mzanetti> and actually when dispatching a search to a scope of mine :)
<mzanetti> swp-scope
<mzanetti> I once tried to create an aggregator scope but miserably failed
<pstolowski> :]
<pstolowski> mzanetti, shouldn't freeze (in theory)
<mzanetti> yeah... couldn't figure how to do it
<mzanetti> so there might be some partial stuff
<mzanetti> let me check details
<pstolowski> i need food. bbl
<mzanetti> perfect timing
<mzanetti> heike just called too
<mzanetti> bbl
<dandrader> Saviq, fixed qtmir and qtubunt
<Saviq> dandrader, tx
<dandrader> Saviq, mir must have change (or fixed ) something in its include in the latest point release
<RAOF> Yeah, you might have hit a missing dependency of one of our -dev packages.
<Saviq> ack
<Saviq> /methinks RAOF has highlight on "mir" :D
<dandrader> :)
<RAOF> Nope, just trolling IRC at 00:30 :P
<Saviq> I knew the meeting must be at a nice time for you ;)
<Mirv> tsdgeos: if you have time, please try out the Qt 5.5 silo, I may be missing something obvious but currently I can't see why the unity8 is crashing and I get no useful backtrace
<tsdgeos> Mirv: it's crashing? damnit :/
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yes but it might be something silly too. it's just that there's a month gap after wily that xenial wasn't booting, something has happened during it.
<Mirv> the wily PPA was also Qt 5.5.1, so in theory it couldn't be anything changing in Qt
<tsdgeos> Mirv: which silo number is it?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: 012
<Mirv> tsdgeos: aaaaaah. it's so good to ping people! I was about to point out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/QtTesting and then say "but you don't need to follow it on xenial" ... but, it occured to me I didn't clean QML cache! so all good, feel free to go ahead and test a working xenial + Qt 5.5.1 combo :D
<Mirv> it's funny, you never get these great ideas unless you finally do the pinging of someone with "heeeelp"
<tsdgeos> he he
<tsdgeos> Mirv: xenial is devel-proposed, right?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yes
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I think it just might be possible to land Qt 5.5 next week. what do you think? plenty of stuff is broken in xenial, but I don't see anything anymore that would be _more_ broken with Qt 5.5. I'd ask for davmor or someone to test side by side a bit.
<tsdgeos> yeah i guess that's part of the problem
<tsdgeos> xenial is not really great on the phone so it's hard to say if 5.5 is breaking anything
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i guess we're not thinking of updating the Qt on the phone at this stage, right?
<tsdgeos> i mean on vivid
<tsdgeos> overlay
<tsdgeos> stable
<tsdgeos> wahtevger D:
<Mirv> tsdgeos: if I get to land 5.5 to xenial, I was thinking of providing a PPA for vivid for testing
<Mirv> tsdgeos: that'd be unlikely though anyway, but for gathering knowledge
<Mirv> tsdgeos: after OTA-9 however maybe possible
<Mirv> tsdgeos: but as there's not much to gain as such and a lot of potential to bugs, it's probable it won't ever happen unless there suddenly is a very convincing reason
<tsdgeos> sure
<Saviq> Mirv, "if... to xenial"? I hope it's "when"?
<Mirv> Saviq: sure, sure, when it's perfect :) I don't currently see anything blocking it much anymore, we've a plan at least for everything related like the connectivity-api bearer
<Mirv> tsdgeos: Saviq: so I'm planning at least a temporary switch to the generic bearer with 5.5. when experimenting with the QNAM test app, I don't even see much in the way of _better_ behavior when switching between 3G and wifi.. more like hangs with NM bearer, proper functioning with generic..
<Mirv> tsdgeos: Saviq: additionally, I don't currently see anything working wrongly regarding audio roles.. multimedia is still played with different volume as system sounds, so it's possible pulseaudio and media-hub don't actually need any changes (and I didn't find direct mentioning of the role names used inside Qt there)
<Mirv> those were the couple of uncertain things, although they're slightly uncertain still
<tsdgeos> i see
<jhodapp> Mirv, did you see my comment added to the bug report on this topic?
<Mirv> jhodapp: ah, not yet, now I did. thanks, it's good to know it better even though it seems to function correctly even without changes.
<Mirv> jhodapp: I was glancing through the source code and it didn't look it it would rely on Qt using specific role names, but I might be wrong
<jhodapp> Mirv, yeah...I want mpt's opinion on the role changes and then we can go through and thoroughly test it watching the media-hub output
<jhodapp> Mirv, well the thing is from my memory (I haven't looked in a bit), qtubuntu-media does the enum translation between Qt and media-hub...depending on what mpt says we may just need to update qtubuntu-media, or update that and media-hub
<Mirv> jhodapp: ok, that makes sense. we've the qtubuntu-media update already unless it needs some additions. good to have this sorted out this week.
<jhodapp> Mirv, indeed and I remember you making those changes to qtubuntu-media...further changes would just be to the name/intrinsic values of the enums that we support
<Mirv> ok
<popey> mzanetti, Saviq did we fix the thing where the phone gets stuck in landscape on the lock screen, making it impossible to unlock?
<popey> (I'm still seeing it on rc-proposed)
<mzanetti> hmm... you shouldn't see it any more
<popey> it refuses to rotate on the lock screen
<popey> wedged on landscape
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-11-24-151916.png
<mzanetti> popey, can you repro?
<mzanetti> dandrader, ^
<popey> lemme try
<dandrader> please file a bug
<popey> hard to reproduce, but I certainly had it
<Saviq> dandrader, popey, wonder if related to bug #1519250
<ubot5> bug 1519250 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "when resizing unity8 window (fake) unity rotates to landscape " [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1519250
<Saviq> popey, can you see if you had 'Binding loop detected for property "orientation"' in your unity8.log?
<popey> file:///usr/share/unity8//OrientedShell.qml:27:1: QML OrientedShell: Binding loop detected for property "orientationChangesEnabled"
<Saviq> popey, could in theory be related, please include in the bug when you file it, thanks
<popey> ok
<attente> what would be the best place to add an environment variable that should be available under u8? kind of like an Xsession script?
<Saviq> attente, what's the target? the unity8 upstart job defines some env vars, the unity8 touch session some others
<attente> Saviq: it's the env var QT_IM_MODULE. right now it's set in /etc/environment by livecd-rootfs
<attente> (for ubuntu-touch specifically)
<attente> i guess the best place for it is in the u8 upstart job then?
<Saviq> attente, yeah, sounds like the unity8 job is the right place
<attente> Saviq: ok, i'll propose the change
<attente> thanks
#ubuntu-unity 2015-11-25
<pstolowski> mzanetti, hey! were you able to confirm it was your test scope causing freezes?
<mzanetti> pstolowski, not yet, had to do something else, but I'll retry in a bit
<pstolowski> ok
<Guest552342> hi all, i am running unity8 fake on x11 but  hoverEnabled: true   doesn't seem to work
<tsdgeos> Guest552342: in which context it doesn't work?
<Guest552342> WindowsControlButtons.qml / i have hoverEnabled: true but i  get logs from onEntered  only when i click the area
<Guest552342> tsdgeos, ^^
<Guest552342> also propagateComposedEvents: true doesn't seem to work
<tsdgeos> Guest552342: that's defenitely weird, don't have much expertise on WindowsControlButtons.qml though, not sure if they're doing something that would make hoverEnabled not work
<Guest552342> tsdgeos, or maybe i'm doing something wrong :D nevermind :P thanks
<ltinkl> Guest55Aw, check this how to do it: https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/newWindowDecosAndPanel
<ltinkl> Guest55Aw, basically you need to (visually) nest the hover-enabled MouseAreas to get the desired effect
<Guest55Aw> thanks ltinkl :D i'll take a look at your code later
<mzanetti> lpotter, hey, fyi, I asked our sdk guys to give the inputinfor api a look.
<mzanetti> they have some very good comments, I will ask them to leave them on gerrit
<mzanetti> so if you wonder who those guys are, now you know :)
<mterry> mzanetti, my tutorial redesign branch got approved by patriciadavila.  So if you want to re-review or hand off to someone else, it should be good to go (not to land yet, just to be approved for now)
<mzanetti> mterry, ack
<mterry> Saviq, patriciadavila says that she has some SIM PIN unlock redesign plans coming down the pipeline.  I'm happy to take that on (I've done *something* in that area in the past), but if you'd like to assign elsewhere, let me know and I can tell her who to talk to
<lpotter> mzanetti: ok. thank you
<Saviq> mterry, one thing there is with notification/dialog redesign, the UI code for those will likely move out of unity8, but we might do the changes here for now and when they move out, they can move out new
<mterry> Saviq, ah I haven't been tracking that redesign
<Saviq> mterry, I probably meant refactor more than redesign
<mterry> Saviq, I figured  :)
#ubuntu-unity 2015-11-26
<lpotter> just got a slimport adapter and tried the convergence/display thing. The on screen keyboard pops up even though I have bluetooth keyboard connected, and it completely covers the input box so I cannot see what I am typing
<Saviq> lpotter, morning, that should not happen... you can find some per-device configuration options in /usr/share/unity8/DeviceConfiguration.qml
<Saviq> lpotter, it might be we're ignoring a keyboard too many in your case for some reason
<Saviq> we need to ignore some because all kinds of things register as kbds/mice on different devices
<lpotter> yes, this one has mouse on it as well
<Saviq> tsdgeos, seen bug #1519893? looks like ours, unless the plugin loses the header string, could you check? easily reproducible fwiw
<ubot5> bug 1519893 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Apps header is lost after changing filters" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1519893
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah was having a look now
<Saviq> ack
<tsdgeos> Saviq: there's been a big-ish rework of the plugin
<tsdgeos> could be there too
<Saviq> ack
<tsdgeos> i'll assign mysefl
<tsdgeos> aj you did already
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: the bug 1519893 seems to be on my side FWIW
<ubot5> bug 1519893 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Apps header is lost after changing filters" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1519893
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ok, thanks
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: Saviq: listviewpagehader.cpp says "// TODO recreate sections"
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> ;)
<tsdgeos> you know it was never really needed until pstolowski's better model came around
<Saviq> ah that's because of diff updates :)
<tsdgeos> so never implemented it
<tsdgeos> ah wait, no it's not that one
<tsdgeos> that's changing the proerty name
<tsdgeos> that we never change, it's always "name"
<tsdgeos> but yeah must be related to things that never happend before
<pstolowski> reminds me of qFatal we found before ;)
<tsdgeos> well those were on purpose :D
<tsdgeos> can't happen, don't bother implementing
<mzanetti> lpotter, hey, you really don't want stable/ubuntu-developer
<mzanetti> use rc-proposed/ubuntu
<lpotter> ubuntu-developer seems to have more fun stuff :)
<mzanetti> lpotter, like? outdated versions?
<mzanetti> :)
<lpotter> well.. has OTA 8
<mzanetti> oh really...
<mzanetti> last time I tried it, it was behind for months
<lpotter> and an overload of scopes
<lpotter> it was stable/ubuntu that was way behind
<davmor2> mzanetti: it gets updated the same time as everything else
<lpotter> personally I think they should just be named devel, testing, and release...
<davmor2> lpotter, mzanetti: it is the stable channel so it's base image only gets updated when stable is updated ie every 6-ish weeks
<tsdgeos> for (int i = change.index; i < change.count; ++i) { <-- me not being very smart
<Guest552342> woa! unity 8 has themes http://news.softpedia.com/news/first-unity-8-custom-theme-is-being-built-496759.shtml
<tsdgeos> Saviq: this fixes the bug with the missing header https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/sectionDelegateUpdates/+merge/278706 not sure how urgent it is reagarding how close to the next release we are
<Saviq> tsdgeos, next silo should be fine
<tsdgeos> ok
#ubuntu-unity 2015-11-27
<Mirv> Saviq: hey heads up I plan to potentially land Qt 5.5 next week to xenial. is it ok for you after you've landed the 005? rebuild dances can be arranged too if needed, but just FYI.
<Mirv> greyback: same to your direction regarding qtmir/qtubuntu
<greyback> Mirv: I was planning a silo today, but can hold off if it would suit you
<greyback> would prefer to do the rebuild dance, in case something blocks 5.5
<Saviq> Mirv, fine with me
<Mirv> greyback: you can have it (after 005 lands of course), no problem, just need to keep in sync who's landing at which point
<Mirv> greyback: just don't break anything with Qt 5.5 :)
<Mirv> the landing would be Wednesday earliest I'd think
<greyback> Mirv: no prob
<tsdgeos> Can you guys have a look at https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/4302c76b26cfe24f872e230af337604c782d809a
<tsdgeos> and confirm it looks like we're quitting (__run_exit_handlers) and while quitting the onAccelerometerReading goes to qml land and crashes?
<tsdgeos> potentially because we've already quit that part?
<greyback> tsdgeos: that's a reasonable theory
<tsdgeos> not if only i could reproduce it :D
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: did you have any luck reproducing mzanetti's lock?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: i'm wondering if it may not be "new" since https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1511063 is potentially the same?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1511063 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Scopes freeze after few times slide on Bq 4.5" [Undecided,New]
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, no i didn't. diff-updates are the main suspect, though finding out a way to reproduce would be helpful
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ah, he said ota7 hmm
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: so it's not diff-updates
<tsdgeos> or it's a different bug D:
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so the lockup you get is on the krillin right?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yes he got it on krillin
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, so it only happened in the today scope when I had my self made scope installed
<mzanetti> I tried to create a scope at some point that would show up in the news section of the the today scope
<mzanetti> but I failed... so I left it half way installed on my device
<mzanetti> the results were never showing up
<mzanetti> starting with that diffed-updates branch it locked up with that tho
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: and you could not repro without that "buggy scope"?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, nope
<mzanetti> as soon as I removed that scope, all went back to normal
<mzanetti> I still have the code here
<mzanetti> will try to reinstall it when I get a chance
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13526982/
<tsdgeos> going to install some more debug packages
<tsdgeos> any in particular?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, libunity-scopes, unity-plugin-scopes
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, so you reproduced?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: is ↑↑↑ the backtrace you got or never got a bt?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: yep
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: i installed the scopes mentioned in the bug i pasted and just horizontally swipped
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, no, never got a bt
<tsdgeos> happened relatively fast
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ok, will try these scopes too
<mzanetti> oh, is there someone else with the same issue now?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: the question is if it's the same issue or not
<pstolowski> mzanetti, yes, but his bug is for ota7
<mzanetti> right...
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: since he had it in ota7
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, well, I got it on the device where I had installed the "bad" scope...
<mzanetti> lol
 * mzanetti got confused by scrollback :D
<mzanetti> anyhow
<mzanetti> it started after landing the diff updates
<mzanetti> it did not happen before
<mzanetti> even though that "bad" scope was installed since... I guess April
<mzanetti> right, when we first supported 3rd party content in aggregators
<mzanetti> that's when I tried
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13527039/
<tsdgeos> mterry: isn't it assaul a supermarket day? :D
<mterry> tsdgeos, :)
<mterry> tsdgeos, it can be fun to people watch today
<mterry> tsdgeos, but I've chosen instead to hide inside my apartment  :)
<mterry> it'll blow over soon
<mzanetti> pstolowski, what do I have to do to make the today scope pick up my scope?
<mzanetti> pstolowski, I tried to reinstall the bad scope, but according to the log, the today scope doesn't even try to query it
<pstolowski> mzanetti, was it queried before? refreshing (via pull-down) should be enough. also just in case check settings of today's scope and make sure you scope is on the list & enabled
<mzanetti> pstolowski, it doesn't show up there
<pstolowski> mzanetti, and it should be aggregated because it's using keywords?
<mzanetti> afaiu, yes
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: i've added unity-scopes-shell to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-shell/+bug/1511063  . Anything else i should add?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1511063 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Scopes freeze after few times slide on Bq 4.5" [Undecided,New]
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, heh, got it reproduced with the list of scopes from the bug report
<tsdgeos> :)
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, what is the last message you can see in unity8-dash.log?
<pstolowski> (after it freezes)
<tsdgeos> i rebooted it now to try to reproduce again
<tsdgeos> ^_^
<tsdgeos> let me see if i can
<pstolowski> for me it froze between 500px and engadget scopes
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13527207/
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ok. interesting, it's alsmo mixcloudscope for me
<pstolowski> yeah, and again mixcloud
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, i just made a mistake of unfavoriting majority of the scopes, leaving mixcloud favorited, this gives blank dash on the boot since it's then queried on start :(
<tsdgeos> lol
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, and yes, removing it from favorites via gsettings fixes it. so it's this scope trigerring the problem
<tsdgeos> nice
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, opening this scope from manage dash (it's not favorited) also freezes
<pstolowski> veeery interesting
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: i commented on the bug so the guy can at least use the phone again
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, thanks
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, this scope doesn't respond to search queries even when using scopes-client cli tool
<tsdgeos> ouch :D
<pstolowski> i need to talk to michi cause i think we should be timing out after a while
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: shouldn't we be doing that in the non main thread anyway?
<tsdgeos> i mean if the timeout is a second
<tsdgeos> the whole ui would get stuck for a second?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yes, absolutely, we do it asynchronously, so i;m not sure what's going wrong
<tsdgeos> oh :/
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, after a while we should get a callback with an error (timeout)
<pstolowski> this scope doesn't seem to be available on LP :/
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, oh lol
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: swhat?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, look at the ini file of mixcloud scope
<pstolowski> ScopeRunner=./qtc_device_debughelper.py scope com.ubuntu.developer.boghison.mixcloud_mixcloudscope /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/unity-scopes/scoperunner '' %S
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, it's not actually really started at all
<tsdgeos> i see
<pstolowski> mzanetti, i wonder if you scope was misbehaving in similar way^ ?
<pstolowski> + r
<mzanetti> pstolowski, let me push it
<mzanetti> pstolowski, lp:~mzanetti/+junk/swp-scope-with-aggregator-keyword
<pstolowski> mzanetti, thanks, trying
<tsdgeos> brrrr
<tsdgeos> we do get a few valgrind warnings on desktop just by doing ./builddir/src/unity8
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13528230/
<tsdgeos> and
<pstolowski> mzanetti, your scopes seems to be working. also no freezing with it
<pstolowski> mzanetti, it doesn't appear in News or TOday scopes though
<mzanetti> right...
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13528236/
<tsdgeos> second one causes a segfault on close here
<mzanetti> and uk left
<pstolowski> mzanetti, i'm not sure if the versions i've right now on the phone do support keywords already or not?
<mzanetti> pstolowski, I don't know either. I followed the doc on developer.ubuntu.com, but it wouldn't work
<mzanetti> so far I thought I'd made a mistake and I gave up too early
<pstolowski> mzanetti, need to check with kyleN if they utilize keywords already
<mzanetti> pstolowski, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/scopes/guides/scope-keywords/
<mzanetti> I would think yes
<pstolowski> mzanetti, i'll ask kyleN next week
<pstolowski> eow, see you
<mzanetti> kk
<mzanetti> o/
<lpotter> note to self: do not name classes in libraries exactly the same as ones in Qt base... it will cause confusion and mental pain until you figure it out
#ubuntu-unity 2015-11-29
<Mirv> Saviq: publishing the 005 and rebuilding my stuff in 012
<Guest74213> help, i can't build unity8 on 16.04
<Guest74213> i get this error -- checking for module 'unity-shell-application=10'
<Guest74213> --   package 'unity-shell-application=10' not found
<anpok> i can remeber that problem
<anpok> hm but either installing missnig stuff with the guidance of dpkg-checkbuildeps or updating xenial solved the problem..
<Guest74213> anpok, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1520953
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1520953 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "package 'unity-shell-application=10' not found" [Undecided,New]
<Guest74213> updated everything, still the same
<Guest74213> thanks
<Guest74213> anpok, this happened after this last unity8 update, i had no problem building unity8 on 16.04 before
<Guest74213> anpok, "before" = yesterday
#ubuntu-unity 2016-11-28
<pete-woods> Trevinho: hi. di you have any time to look at (https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/ubuntu-settings-components/add-ethernet-item/+merge/311503) this week?
<user1274827> Hi everyone. I just installed Ubuntu 16.04 with unity, and I also installed unity tweak tool, but I can no longer move the close, minimize, maximize buttons to the right. Is there a way to do this?
<user1274827> Hello?
#ubuntu-unity 2016-11-29
<Shunix> Hello everyone =D
<Shunix> is anybody here an ubuntu developer?
#ubuntu-unity 2016-11-30
<applemuncy_1> good day : )
<applemuncy_1> Any unity geeks around now?
<davmor2> applemuncy_1: I would imagine most of them are about
<applemuncy_1> So I'm trying to track down why on a phone with UTouch has a screen corruption problem as in it looks like unity gets height x width reversed.
<applemuncy_1> I look in /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/unity8.log
<applemuncy_1> and see things like:
<applemuncy_1>  qtmir.applications: Application["unity8-dash"]::setInitialSurfaceSize(size=QSize(1080, 1011))
<applemuncy_1> So what is the standard HxW or WxH  ?
<pete-woods> Saviq: RE those menu branches I was pushing the other day, seems like what I want can be acheived by something as simple as adding subtitle support to the switch widget
<pete-woods> https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/unity8/add-ethernet-item/+merge/311502
<pete-woods> so we no-longer need to do anything with ubuntu-settings-components
<pete-woods> do you still want Trevinho on the review for this branch also?
<applemuncy_1> Or ?  qtmir.surfaces: MirSurface[0x1f3b9e8,"unity8-dash"]::resize old (1920,1011), new (1080,1851)
<applemuncy_1> WxH or HxW ?
<Saviq> pete-woods, well, anyone :)
<pete-woods> Saviq: should I just do another request for unity team on the MR?
<Saviq> pete-woods, it's best to actually grab a reviewer by the... IRC message?
<pete-woods> I can do that, but not really sure who to ping? was thinking maybe the team manager or something :p
<pete-woods> ltinkl, mzanetti: fancy reviewing a simple unity8 MR? (https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/unity8/add-ethernet-item/+merge/311502)
<mzanetti> sure
<pete-woods> thanks!
<Saviq> pete-woods, mzanetti, already did
<mzanetti> Saviq, looks like you abstained
<Saviq> refresh
<mzanetti> kk
<pete-woods> have fixed (hopeully) Saviq's comments
<zzarr> hello! is there a overlay for 17.04 to 16.10?
<zzarr> (unity8 I mean)
<Saviq> zzarr, no overlay for 16.10, we've moved to zesty
<Saviq> (without overlay, that is)
<Saviq> pete-woods, in the test, wouldn't it be better to look at item.subtitle.text instead of item.subtitleAction?
<pete-woods> Saviq: I would love to do that
<pete-woods> Saviq: but none of the other tests do it
<zzarr> okey, Saviq thanks
<pete-woods> which makes me think getting the action up and running for real and passing the label through must be difficult
<Saviq> right, we're not looking at the ext data are we
<pete-woods> it seems that way throughout the tests
<pete-woods> I'm guessing we'd need some kind of mock implementation of UnityMenuAction
<pete-woods> but my QML-fu is not strong enough to know how to ineject that
<Saviq> pete-woods, hmm, buttonSectionMenu seems to be doing that, no?
<pete-woods> Saviq: nope. although I thought that too, at first
<zzarr> Saviq, is there a planed overlay?
<pete-woods> Saviq: that widget (differnetly to the others) uses an extra menu item property
<Saviq> zzarr, no, just upgrade to zesty
<pete-woods> instead of an action
<Saviq> pete-woods, right
<zzarr> okey Saviq, thanks again
<Saviq> pete-woods, yeah ok
<Saviq> pete-woods, ACK, we'll land it in our next silo
<pete-woods> Saviq: awesome :)
#ubuntu-unity 2016-12-01
<romex_> hm.. i keep seeing "this plugin does not support raise()" and "this plugin does not support grabbing the keyboard" in the kate's logs
<romex_> but i don't know what it means X-(
<dandrader> romex_, I think when it says "plugin" it means a QPA plugin more specificaly. ie, the ubuntu platform implementation of Qt
<greyback> romex_: it's coming from Qt's Mir integration. Nothing major to worry about, those are both things that apps under X could do (steal your focus=raise, steal keyboard input) but Mir does not allow
<greyback> we will quiten those messages in future
<romex_> nice guy mir! :D thanks dandrader & greyback
<mterry> Saviq: looks like we are blocking all autopkg tests right now because of some unity-shell-launcher issue?
<mterry> (all autopkg tests that depend on us anyway)
<Saviq> mterry, /home/michal/Flow Diagram.dia
<Saviq> /home/michal/Flow Diagram.png
<Saviq> duh
<Saviq> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/zesty/update_excuses.html#unity8
<mterry> Saviq: ah
<Saviq> we've been blocked on a new Depends that wasn't in main
<Saviq> should be good again soon
<mterry> Saviq: good thing you didn't have any passwords in your paste buffer  :P
<romex_> greyback, the child window thing works great :D looks like it follows the parrent position awesome. the menus and tooltips don't work but that's expected probably
<greyback> romex_: hey, thanks for trying it out! Yeah menus & tooltips fixes are coming
<greyback> we're getting there
<romex_> muhahaha, can't wait! your guys are awesome x 1000 :D
<Saviq> mterry, yeah firefox didn't respond in time to the Ctrl+C...
<romex_> greyback, weee http://sendvid.com/ia1ups2h (10s video)
<romex_> tested with tiled (qt5 app) ^^
<greyback> hmm, "video could not be loaded, either because the server of the network failed or because the format is not supported"
<greyback> can anyone else see that vid?
<romex_> hm.. strange
<romex_> now i get the same message
<romex_> greyback, uploaded again on vidme https://vid.me/aCWQ
<romex_> i can see the video in firefox
<greyback> romex_: yes, that works! Nice one!
<romex_> :D
<ltinkl> romex_, nice vid!
<romex_> ltinkl, thanks :D silly videoh
<dandrader> romex_, if you have comments, you can write them here: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/childWindows/+merge/311974
<dandrader> like: tested. "x" works. "y" does not.
<romex_> dandrader, thanks :D i thought that is only for the devs to comment :D i'm not a dev
<dandrader> romex_, you tested it. that's relevant feedback. reviews involve code review and actual testing
<romex_> oh, i see :D thanks! i'll leave a comment then
<romex_> oops it's a bit crashy, hehe
<romex_> dandrader, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/childWindows/+merge/311974/comments/810461
<romex_> done :D
<dandrader> ack
<romex_> omg spent 6 hours already on unity8
<romex_> MUHAHAHA
<dandrader> romex_, replied there. please ensure you have an up to date qtubuntu
<dandrader> the needed qtubuntu fixes just landed yesterday
<romex_> dandrader, thanks :D
<romex_> dandrader, i have 0.63+17.04.20161123-0ubuntu1
<dandrader> romex_,  you already had that when you made that comment? (bad menus and child dialogs showing on the spread)
<romex_> dandrader, yep
<dandrader> romex_, did you build unity8/childWindows yourself?
<romex_> dandrader, so i'm using 17.04 + silo 2246
<romex_> no
<romex_> https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2246
<dandrader> romex_, ahh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2246 doesn't have child windows support
<dandrader> romex_, that's not in any silo yet
<dandrader> romex_, you would have to build the branches yourself
<romex_> dandrader, oh, :D i see thanks.
<romex_> i'll mention next time what exactly i'm testing
<romex_> and what i have installed to be more clear
<romex_> coffea break for now
<romex_> o/
